# 2015 Audi S4 - Sinfoni, MiniDSP, Audison Thesis, Stereo Integrity



## bertholomey

I said goodbye to my beloved 2013 Subaru BRZ this past week. I enjoyed that car for six years, and took the system as far as I could with the help of Mark Worrell (Install) and John Kiser (Tuning). I competed with it, but mostly just enjoyed the heck out of it. 

2013 Subaru BRZ Build Thread

I had the privilege of selling the car to a good friend who will take the system to a new level I don't doubt. I was very fortunate to find someone who appreciated the quality of the install, the quality of the sound potential in this car, and who has the skill to take what is already there and improve upon it. As I'm typing this, he has already completed the new install (he got the car on Tuesday!). 

I'm going to try to not be too wordy, but those who know me know that is impossible. 

I hosted an NCSQ Spring Meet in April of 2018 - the weather on Friday / Sunday was splendid, but the weather on the actual day of the event was abysmal. But.....I had the pleasure of driving Bo's new Audi RS3, and I had the privilege of meeting Ian and admiring his 2015 Audi S4. I was the first to hear it on Friday night, and I was very impressed with the sound.......I had no idea that in 2 days, he would score higher than me in the IASCA comp  Mic said that in all his years of car audio competition, he has never seen someone buy a competitor's car because he was outscored by 1 point 

I had the opportunity to drive the S4 on that Sunday, and my obsession began. Fast forward to about two weeks ago.....and Ian and I came to an accord......we would swap cars. There are many, many things he is doing to the BRZ to improve it, and I'm looking forward to seeing these improvements in early May 2019 at the 2019 NCSQ Spring Meet. 

Meet Pics




























Pics that drove my obsession.....Thanks Ian for providing these......it 'helped'.....



















During the meet, I took a few pics of potential install locations

Sub Location? 



















Tweeter in sail










Ian already has Illusion Audio nd8 mid bass drivers in the doors. I like the stock look. 










Love this wheel!










Ian already has the Audison Thesis 3" drivers in the dash - bonus that is the same driver that I had in the BRZ.....










Some pics after it's first washing this week. These are very amateurish pics.....it was a beautiful morning with incredible fog and vapor coming off of the lake - really wish I could have taken down the road to get pics next to the lake......but a huge pick up crashing into the new car would be disappointing. 
































































Amazing machine in my garage! 










*The Install Plan:*

*Source*

Stock Head Unit
FiiO X5iii (USB hopefully)
iPhone X (USB)

To MObridge DA-3 and Toslink out to processor

*Processor*

Helix Pro mkii + Director

*Amplification*

Mosconi Class A - Tweeters (100 watts x2)
Mosconi Zero3 - Mid Range (250 watts x2)
Mosconi AS200.4 - Mid Bass (200 watts x2) + Sub (900 watts x1)

*Speakers*

Audison Thesis 1.5 ii Tweeter - mounted in sails
Audison Thesis 3.0 Mid Range - mounted in dash (depending on Mark's recommendation and possibly our evaluation during tuning, the mids may end up in the pillars - I hope not......I like the stock look)
Illusion Audio nd8 Mid Bass - mounted in doors
Subwoofer - Stereo Integrity BM mkV - location pending

I'll be taking the car to Mark Worrell - still figuring out the timing on that. 

Some pics I took today after pulling off the front carbon spoiler - I hated pulling it off....but too many entrances to parking lots that would cause me to tear it up.......and we have dead raccoons, possums and the like that would certainly get scooped up by the spoiler......guys who drive these in NYC, SF, and LA don't have to worry so much about those......


----------



## JayinMI

Guess I'll have to make the spring meet, then.
Gorgeous car.

Jay


----------



## Niebur3

Nice....subscribed.


----------



## Audi_SQ4

Fantastic car and sound system !!!!

I'm loving my 2011 S4 with a very similar set up.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mashburn

Loving the pictures of it! I think you should take the chance and leave the lip on.... hahaha, but that’s the kid inside me talking lol. Definitely in for the install, info, and good conversation like the last thread. I’m going to have to go for a ride in the beast sometime...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

Congrats on the new to you car! side note: this still may be my favorite photo of a car ive ever taken




bertholomey said:


>


----------



## bertholomey

SkizeR said:


> Congrats on the new to you car! side note: this still may be my favorite photo of a car ive ever taken




I have spent a considerable amount of time in the past 6 months staring at that photo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3

bertholomey said:


> I have spent a considerable amount of time in the past 6 months staring at that photo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just staring??????? Honestly?????????


----------



## SkizeR

Niebur3 said:


> Just staring??????? Honestly?????????


hes also had to restock on jergens a few times, but thats neither here nor there


----------



## danno14

^^^ lmao!!

Funny that the S4 seems to be a go-to on here lately.... Is it 3 or 4 that I’ve seen built?

Regardless- stunning car and hope to see some magic happening soon! Congrats


----------



## mikey7182

We’re twins, right down to the daytona gray!! Beautiful ride man! Looking forward to seeing what you do next! Congrats and welcome to the Audi family ?


----------



## mrichard89

Love the car. Congrats!


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> Some pics I took today after pulling off the front carbon spoiler - I hated pulling it off....but too many entrances to parking lots that would cause me to tear it up.......and we have dead raccoons, possums and the like that would certainly get scooped up by the spoiler......guys who drive these in NYC, SF, and LA don't have to worry so much about those......


I actually prefer the look of the car without the spoiler. Win, win.



I look forward to seeing what you do with this but most importantly I look forward to getting a listen soon.


----------



## eddieg

One awesome car for one outstanding owner. 

The floor matts - I'm sorry, that's the first thing that just jumped out there - do you have any plans to change them? They just don't seem to belong there, don't know... just me.

Superb equipment choices and as well a bigger cabin than the BRZ would give you just a little bit more "play" with your midbass in terms of tuning ability and as well bigger diameter for them on the other hand.

Since you have 8" now I suggest to set a preset at the director to be a none subwoofer mode - I believe that if you'll tune it right you might just get that one point you've lost back at the time - back to your inventory  

Can't wait to see the build as it advances.


----------



## Tsmith

Love the new ride. Can't wait to see what you come up with and take a listen


----------



## Notloudenuf

You got room for passengers in this car.
I'm looking forward to giving this a listen.
Maybe even before the Spring Meet?


----------



## Razz2o4

This is going to be a stellar build. Time to Ceramic coat it and keepnit protected  hope i get to hear it some time!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## court

Very nice ride. If you are near the Raleigh area i would love to hear it.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Congratulations, Jason!

Such a sweet looking ride. 

Looking forward to seeing your plans for this one.


----------



## bertholomey

court said:


> Very nice ride. If you are near the Raleigh area i would love to hear it.




I’ll be in Raleigh with the car eventually. Once I get the install done, I’ll reach out. You should definitely try to make the NCSQ Spring Meet in May near Greensboro if you haven’t attended one. I’ll post a notice on this thread when the date has been decided and I start a new thread for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razz2o4

I will try to make it this spring as well, although i have told notloudenuf that for the last two years. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ

eddieg said:


> One awesome car for one outstanding owner.
> 
> The floor matts - I'm sorry, that's the first thing that just jumped out there - do you have any plans to change them? They just don't seem to belong there, don't know... just me.
> 
> Superb equipment choices and as well a bigger cabin than the BRZ would give you just a little bit more "play" with your midbass in terms of tuning ability and as well bigger diameter for them on the other hand.
> 
> Since you have 8" now I suggest to set a preset at the director to be a none subwoofer mode - I believe that if you'll tune it right you might just get that one point you've lost back at the time - back to your inventory
> 
> Can't wait to see the build as it advances.


these are the oem audi winter mats , because it was winter then , it has the regular mats in it now


----------



## bertholomey

Razz2o4 said:


> This is going to be a stellar build. Time to Ceramic coat it and keepnit protected  hope i get to hear it some time!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk




This has been done by the previous owner - it beads up beautifully 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

mikey7182 said:


> We’re twins, right down to the daytona gray!! Beautiful ride man! Looking forward to seeing what you do next! Congrats and welcome to the Audi family




I’ve really enjoyed your build thread. They did an amazing job with the install! Absolutely stellar! Thank you for the welcome! If I’m out in AZ sometime - I’ll touch base 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Filling in a little time before the install can take place......


Some of the equipment that is ready for the install. 

DSP and tweeters. 










Remember - Mid Range and Mid Bass is already installed. 

And amps - maybe something like this configuration - not sure what the Doctor will come up with.










When I had these painted....I had asked for Ferrari Grey......I didn't know I was getting Audi Daytona Grey Pearl Effect  I would have done these outside in natural light, but it is raining.....so here is an imperfect cell phone pic with bad lighting, but I was surprised at the closeness of color.


----------



## Torpedo

The amps look really good. I want to do something like this with my Zeros but can't decide on powder coating or paint. What prep did they have to do before paint?


----------



## bertholomey

Torpedo said:


> The amps look really good. I want to do something like this with my Zeros but can't decide on powder coating or paint. What prep did they have to do before paint?


Thank you! Now....that is a great question, and frankly it has been so long ago, that I can't rightly remember. I dropped them off at a body shop - I don't believe they completely stripped the application that was already there, but they may have. My friend Steve (if I'm not completely loosing my mind) stripped his Mosconi amps down to the bare metal, then polished them to a high shine. If desired, he would be someone who could inform us on that process.


----------



## chasingSQ

bertholomey said:


> Filling in a little time before the install can take place......
> 
> 
> Some of the equipment that is ready for the install.
> 
> DSP and tweeters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember - Mid Range and Mid Bass is already installed.
> 
> And amps - maybe something like this configuration - not sure what the Doctor will come up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I had these painted....I had asked for Ferrari Grey......I didn't know I was getting Audi Daytona Grey Pearl Effect  I would have done these outside in natural light, but it is raining.....so here is an imperfect cell phone pic with bad lighting, but I was surprised at the closeness of color.


OMG get that off the trunk ...........passes out cold ..


----------



## bertholomey

audirsfaux said:


> OMG get that off the trunk ...........passes out cold ..




Whatever dude......once you wake up......you will see it is on a nice foam piece - gently set down on the trunk......that good coating should be able to handle that.....right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ

bertholomey said:


> Whatever dude......once you wake up......you will see it is on a nice foam piece - gently set down on the trunk......that good coating should be able to handle that.....right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


indeed ... lol


----------



## Golden Ear

Congrats on the new ride...it’s sweet! Looking forward to seeing the build process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi_SQ4

Absolutely love this car !!!!

Judging from the supurb equipment that's going in it... The sound system will be equally nice !!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Audi_SQ4 said:


> Absolutely love this car !!!!
> 
> Judging from the supurb equipment that's going in it... The sound system will be equally nice !!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Best thing.....I have a friend who is a fantastic installer, and another who is a fantastic tuner. So I’m glad that the equipment is just the beginning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi_SQ4

Awesome sir.
Do you plan to have another GTG

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Audi_SQ4 said:


> Awesome sir.
> Do you plan to have another GTG
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Absolutely!!!! There will be an NCSQ Spring Meet in May 2019 - once I lock down a date, I’ll post a link to the new thread on here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> Absolutely!!!! There will be an NCSQ Spring Meet in May 2019 - once I lock down a date, I’ll post a link to the new thread on here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully it won't be sleeting next time. Hopefully I'll be able to make it to see and hear what the two cars have become with new owners. Loving the equipment list.


----------



## strakele

Jason, the new ride is absolutely stunning! And how cool that a lot of the base work for the system is already done so you can just go about adding the gear you want and an excellent tune. When you have a chance, I'd love to hear your thoughts (pm, email, here, whatever) on the RS3 you got to drive vs the S4. This is relevant to my future interests...


----------



## bertholomey

For sure my friend - I’ll holler at ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> Best thing.....I have a friend who is a fantastic installer, and another who is a fantastic tuner. So I’m glad that the equipment is just the beginning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man, but you may want to have Kiser tackle this one
if you REALLY need help, im always willing tho


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Mic! 

So, a couple things....

1) I want to change Digital Audio Players (DAPs for short ). I'm selling a couple things to fund my next purchase - so let me know if you or someone you know may be interested. I failed to mention......a DAP like this isn't only for personal listening......my main use of it was in the car.......Coax or Optical or Line Out straight to the Helix DSP Pro......fantastic sound, huge library of music with me when I travel......

*FiiO X5iii* - 64GB internal storage (can be empty or full) + leather case + hard storage case + 128 GB micro SD card (either empty or full - your choice) - the player has 64GB internal memory and two micro SD slots. Original Box.

*64Audio CIEMs* - 64Audio A6 Custom In Ear Monitors with the adjustable MAM Adel module ($200 retail) + the A15 module that came with them + hard case for storage + updated cable. These would need to be re-shelled by 64Audio to get the perfect fit. 

*FiiO X5iii*




























*64Audio A6 CIEMs*





















Over $1800 invested, asking $600 shipped for both pieces - I don't want to break them up unless I get two buyers. 

2) I'm going to be starting a thread soon for the 2019 NCSQ Spring Meet. It will be the 3rd and 4th of May with a Competition in Garner NC the 5th....a Cinco de Mayo (and beginning of Ramadan ) event......

I still need to work out some particulars....my house or park....etc. I'll post a link to that new thread on this thread once I start it.


----------



## naiku

Will be keeping an eye out for the 2019 meet thread, looking forward to seeing you next weekend. 

Hoping the weather is decent, you should have a blast driving the S4 around this area. If you have some spare time and want me to put together a route for you to have some fun with let me know, plenty of nice winding roads around here.


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> So, a couple things....
> 
> 1) I want to change Digital Audio Players (DAPs for short . I'm selling a couple things to fund my next purchase - so let me know if you or someone you know may be interested...
> 
> *FiiO X5iii* - 64GB internal storage (can be empty or full) + leather case + hard storage case + 128 GB micro SD card (either empty or full - your choice) - the player has 64GB internal memory and two micro SD slots. Original Box.
> 
> *64Audio CIEMs* - 64Audio A6 Custom In Ear Monitors with the adjustable MAM Adel module ($200 retail) + the A15 module that came with them + hard case for storage + updated cable. These would need to be re-shelled by 64Audio to get the perfect fit.
> 
> *FiiO X5iii*
> 
> *64Audio A6 CIEMs*
> 
> Over $1800 invested, asking $600 shipped for both pieces - I don't want to break them up unless I get two buyers.



I'll take it ALL for $600 if you throw in that Fugly *ZANA DEUX*!  

Seriously tho', that's a great deal for the FiiO AND the 64Audio A6 IEMs, sheesh!

Curious to see what DAP you end up with, tho'.

And I was just thinking after re-reading my last PM to you...I hope didn't come across as a complete @ss with my "you're on your own this time, dude..." statement! :surprised: Didn't mean it like that!...more like that l really don't have any valuable insight to offer on the subject because I'm kind of clueless, haha. 

Still looking forward to the progress on that beautiful Audi.


----------



## SQBMWX1

What part of NC are you in? I m in Wilmington, not many sq guy around here.


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> I'll take it ALL for $600 if you throw in that Fugly *ZANA DEUX*!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously tho', that's a great deal for the FiiO AND the 64Audio A6 IEMs, sheesh!
> 
> 
> 
> Curious to see what DAP you end up with, tho'.
> 
> 
> 
> And I was just thinking after re-reading my last PM to you...I hope didn't come across as a complete @ss with my "you're on your own this time, dude..." statement! :surprised: Didn't mean it like that!...more like that l really don't have any valuable insight to offer on the subject because I'm kind of clueless, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Still looking forward to the progress on that beautiful Audi.




I wish you could hear that fugly ZDS............maybe if you flew on over for the Spring Meet 

No way man - you didn’t come that way at all - it is a daunting thing - reading the review of one, they mention a competitor, race off to review that one, rinse, repeat. I’ll send you a reply now that I have my mind made up (for a meeting this morning with some fellas)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

SQBMWX1 said:


> What part of NC are you in? I m in Wilmington, not many sq guy around here.




I’m near Greensboro. I have a meet every year at or near my house - would love for you to make it. There is a super strong SQ dude in Kinston. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> I’m near Greensboro. I have a meet every year at or near my house - would love for you to make it. There is a super strong SQ dude in Kinston.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey that's me! :surprised:


----------



## Truthunter

Notloudenuf said:


> Hey that's me! :surprised:


Hey, wait... I didn't get a demo in your car at this year's meet 

And you didn't look very strong to me  







J/K


----------



## Notloudenuf

Truthunter said:


> Hey, wait... I didn't get a demo in your car at this year's meet
> 
> And you didn't look very strong to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K


Oof :shame::furious:

All these keyboard commandos around here


----------



## bertholomey

The new NCSQ Meet Thread is up  

2019 NCSQ Meet Thread


----------



## bertholomey

*2015 Audi S4 - Helix, Mosconi, Thesis*

I took the opportunity today to change out the wheels......for Ian, that was an easy task, for me......it was an experience. 

I recently bought a jack, but I don’t have some of the other tools, so I had to load the stockers in the car and take them to the place to get changed out. 

I worked too long, walked out into the garage and realized I hadn’t loaded the wheels into the car......not something you want to do in a hurry, but I had to. 

I got to the place and explained what I wanted.....she thought I was wanting them to exchange tires on the same wheels, not simply swap wheels, balance, and align. 

Anyway - they pulled it in and I was permitted to stand next to it and hold the center pieces and observe. They swapped the wheels and aligned.....they were very impressed with the car......I wasn’t very impressed with the bill. But I do like the way the stockers look, and I couldn’t discern any negative effect in having these wheels on vs the VMRs. I was impressed by how light the VMRs feel vs the stock wheels when picking them up. So here are a few cell phone pics. 
























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone

No matter which wheels are on it, it’s a beautiful car. Looking forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## Niebur3

Looks really good!!!


----------



## bertholomey

Cleaned it up a bit more. Looks like the install may occur in the next month or so. 

I wish I had taken a side shot of the VMR wheel - incredible - May have to do that tomorrow. 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I think I like the stockers better.


----------



## Coppertone

I agree I’m also feeling the stock ones more so, either way the car looks great.


----------



## beerdrnkr

I'll have to agree with the others. Love the car though. Planning any other performance mods?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cycleguy

Another vote for the stock rims the diamond cut wheels are not very easy to repair if you have any Kerb rash also if you are in a wet climate and chips to the clear coat and the wether will soon get under the clear causing them to tarnish


----------



## bertholomey

beerdrnkr said:


> I'll have to agree with the others. Love the car though. Planning any other performance mods?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Well....thanks fellas for the nice comments about the stock wheels....good that the car looks good with both options. Funny to contemplate.....when you become aware that the cost of one thing versus another is so much higher, most of us equate a greater value (in how we look at it) versus the one at a lower cost. 

I really like how both wheels look, but the VMRs have more 'value' to me.....plus I was impressed by how much lighter they were when picking them up (rotational mass savings in bicycles....big deal.....a few ounces / pounds on a 3,000# car.....not so much of a big deal). 

Regarding your question about performance mods....I actually asked Ian to 'de-tune' it just a little be from where it was.....with either a correct or incorrect impression that would lead to greater longevity. This is the mod list prior to my possession of the car. 

*Engine*

APR stage 2+ engine tune 
APR trans dsg tune 
APR supercharger pulley, 57.5 mm ratio
JHM motorsports crank drive pulley, 187mm ratio
APR cps cooling kit (intercooler)
brand new audi r8 coil packs 
ngk irridiuim plug set, 1 step colder 

*Exhaust*

JHM motorsports test pipes 
Milltek full resonated exhaust 104 mm rear chrome tips
Luft Tecnik carbon intake with heat shield and carbon cold air scoop 

*Suspension*

Bilstein b18 coilovers 
034 motorsport sway bar set 
034 motorsport full under car x brace 
cr 15 upper strut tower brace 
034 motorsport billet, rear diff mounts 
034 motorsport billet, trans mount

*Cosmetics*

ecs tuning carbon rear rs4 valence/diffuser
ecs tuning carbon rs4 front lip 
ecs tuning carbon rs4 carbon mirrors 
oem audi black optics rs4 front grille 
oem audi rs4 d shaped air leather steering wheel
oem audi rs4 air leather shift knob 
osram euro night breaker hid headlights 
osram led night breaker fog light bulbs with ballasts 

*Brakes/Rotors*

custom Porsche Macan turbo front caliper conversion 
front brake pads, ebc red stuff
front rotors , ecs tuning 2 piece light weight front rotors 
ecs tuning front ss brake lines
rear rotors, power slot slotted rotors, with hawk hps pads 

*Wheels*

VMR racing wheels 19x9.5 et 40, with Hankook Ventis r3 tires 


Ian kindly replaced the pulleys with the stock pulleys and reflashed the ECU - taking it back to APR Stage 1 - Euro Spec, he put the cats back on the exhaust system, and he pulled the Macan caliper conversion off because it wasn't performing consistently - the S4 calipers went back on, and they perform perfectly (as I found out when an Audi A8 tried to come over on me at a light).

Now - some of you are screaming at your screen or are in tears that I would go backwards with the performance, but remember - my car.......and Ian was a certified mechanic......I am not.......and I went from a car with about 168HP.......so with Stage 1 on this supercharger......I feel like I'm hanging on for dear life (not quite like the Ducati that I once owned, but darn close). 

Long way to answer your question.......no, I'm not likely to 'upgrade' any more with performance mods......there is a chance that in the future I may take it back to Stage 2......but we will see. I'm focused right now on getting the audio sorted.


----------



## Niebur3

Happy Veterans Day man!! 

Never Forget and Thank you for your service!


----------



## Razz2o4

"no, I'm not likely to 'upgrade' any more with performance mods"
Not everyone is about being fast, being in your comfort zone is definitely more of what its about. I was pretty close to selling my toy to buy an S4 this past summer, I kicked it around a lot, but my wife talked me out of it. I still consider it a lot though. A. I want back into something quick, B. I want something I can do an all out install on again!
If you didn't get bored with the power of the BRZ I don't see you getting bored at stage one much either, but at least you have the option!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr

bertholomey said:


> Well....thanks fellas for the nice comments about the stock wheels....good that the car looks good with both options. Funny to contemplate.....when you become aware that the cost of one thing versus another is so much higher, most of us equate a greater value (in how we look at it) versus the one at a lower cost.
> 
> I really like how both wheels look, but the VMRs have more 'value' to me.....plus I was impressed by how much lighter they were when picking them up (rotational mass savings in bicycles....big deal.....a few ounces / pounds on a 3,000# car.....not so much of a big deal).
> 
> Regarding your question about performance mods....I actually asked Ian to 'de-tune' it just a little be from where it was.....with either a correct or incorrect impression that would lead to greater longevity. This is the mod list prior to my possession of the car.
> 
> *Engine*
> 
> APR stage 2+ engine tune
> APR trans dsg tune
> APR supercharger pulley, 57.5 mm ratio
> JHM motorsports crank drive pulley, 187mm ratio
> APR cps cooling kit (intercooler)
> brand new audi r8 coil packs
> ngk irridiuim plug set, 1 step colder
> 
> *Exhaust*
> 
> JHM motorsports test pipes
> Milltek full resonated exhaust 104 mm rear chrome tips
> Luft Tecnik carbon intake with heat shield and carbon cold air scoop
> 
> *Suspension*
> 
> Bilstein b18 coilovers
> 034 motorsport sway bar set
> 034 motorsport full under car x brace
> cr 15 upper strut tower brace
> 034 motorsport billet, rear diff mounts
> 034 motorsport billet, trans mount
> 
> *Cosmetics*
> 
> ecs tuning carbon rear rs4 valence/diffuser
> ecs tuning carbon rs4 front lip
> ecs tuning carbon rs4 carbon mirrors
> oem audi black optics rs4 front grille
> oem audi rs4 d shaped air leather steering wheel
> oem audi rs4 air leather shift knob
> osram euro night breaker hid headlights
> osram led night breaker fog light bulbs with ballasts
> 
> *Brakes/Rotors*
> 
> custom Porsche Macan turbo front caliper conversion
> front brake pads, ebc red stuff
> front rotors , ecs tuning 2 piece light weight front rotors
> ecs tuning front ss brake lines
> rear rotors, power slot slotted rotors, with hawk hps pads
> 
> *Wheels*
> 
> VMR racing wheels 19x9.5 et 40, with Hankook Ventis r3 tires
> 
> 
> Ian kindly replaced the pulleys with the stock pulleys and reflashed the ECU - taking it back to APR Stage 1 - Euro Spec, he put the cats back on the exhaust system, and he pulled the Macan caliper conversion off because it wasn't performing consistently - the S4 calipers went back on, and they perform perfectly (as I found out when an Audi A8 tried to come over on me at a light).
> 
> Now - some of you are screaming at your screen or are in tears that I would go backwards with the performance, but remember - my car.......and Ian was a certified mechanic......I am not.......and I went from a car with about 168HP.......so with Stage 1 on this supercharger......I feel like I'm hanging on for dear life (not quite like the Ducati that I once owned, but darn close).
> 
> Long way to answer your question.......no, I'm not likely to 'upgrade' any more with performance mods......there is a chance that in the future I may take it back to Stage 2......but we will see. I'm focused right now on getting the audio sorted.


No point in adding more and more power if reliability becomes an issue. I freak out that something is going to happen with my stage 2 WRX but made sure to keep every stock piece just in case. Looking forward to seeing the audio!


----------



## Razz2o4

beerdrnkr said:


> No point in adding more and more power if reliability becomes an issue. I freak out that something is going to happen with my stage 2 WRX but made sure to keep every stock piece just in case. Looking forward to seeing the audio!


I ran my 05 sti with a cold air, and a catless downpipe on a pro tune, made 295hp and 315tq. I can't think of a day that car didn't see a hard pull or at least full boost. I put about 65k hard miles on that car, but it never once let me down. If I don't look at an S4, it would be another 05-07 sti or a 15+wrx. I miss that car.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter

Niebur3 said:


> Happy Veterans Day man!!
> 
> Never Forget and Thank you for your service!


YES!

Thank You Jason.


----------



## bertholomey

Truthunter said:


> YES!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You Jason.




Thanks Ryan! I hope to see you next weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ

cycleguy said:


> Another vote for the stock rims the diamond cut wheels are not very easy to repair if you have any Kerb rash also if you are in a wet climate and chips to the clear coat and the wether will soon get under the clear causing them to tarnish


not exactly true , they are not diamond cut wheels , there polished faces with a tinted clearcoat , thats very thick , also for peoples votes on the wheel choice 
the stock peelers look good for sure , but the vmr wheels are like 8 lbs lighter per corner , 1 inch wider and are twice as strong as the stocks . unsprung weight and strength are there strong suit and the offset is much more aggressive for better looks and handling, besides they were custom made for that car , set one of one made in that fitment .


----------



## bertholomey

audirsfaux said:


> not exactly true , they are not diamond cut wheels , there polished faces with a tinted clearcoat , thats very thick , also for peoples votes on the wheel choice
> the stock peelers look good for sure , but the vmr wheels are like 8 lbs lighter per corner , 1 inch wider and are twice as strong as the stocks . unsprung weight and strength are there strong suit and the offset is much more aggressive for better looks and handling, besides they were custom made for that car , set one of one made in that fitment .


thanks bro.....I did a poor job explaining the difference between the stock and vmr wheels (I recognized those things that you mention, but didn't know how to relay them), and I appreciate the specifics you provided here for my own knowledge.


----------



## BrainMach1

Regardless of quality, they look like they belong on a Trans Am. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

BrainMach1 said:


> Regardless of quality, they look like they belong on a Trans Am. IN MY OPINION.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




I fixed that for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku

BrainMach1 said:


> Regardless of quality, they look like they belong on a Trans Am.


Somewhat unnecessary comment....

Looks to me like you have the best of both worlds Jason, the VMRs to run in summer and the stock peelers for winter. Do they have winter tires on them or all seasons? I know you just got the alignment, but any plans to raise the coilovers up for winter? I never bother with mine, thought I would, but have never done so.


----------



## chasingSQ

naiku said:


> Somewhat unnecessary comment....
> 
> Looks to me like you have the best of both worlds Jason, the VMRs to run in summer and the stock peelers for winter. Do they have winter tires on them or all seasons? I know you just got the alignment, but any plans to raise the coilovers up for winter? I never bother with mine, thought I would, but have never done so.


the b18 kit is fixed ride height ,


----------



## naiku

audirsfaux said:


> the b18 kit is fixed ride height ,


Ah ok, thanks.


----------



## ErinH

Quick question(s) since there seems to be so much discussion/telling Jason of what wheels he should use...

Did Jason ask what wheels he should run? Or did he just post up some updates to his car build?


----------



## Notloudenuf

Back to important stuff. Do you have ideas for the amp layout, sub location?
Do you have any ergonomic tweaks to the install planned?

What kind of gas mileage does this beast get?


----------



## Notloudenuf

Also, when is Vickie upgrading the Pilot?


----------



## chasingSQ

Notloudenuf said:


> Also, when is Vickie upgrading the Pilot?


right ive never tuned a pilot before ! lol


----------



## Mashburn

I think the both look great! Also interested on amp layout.... give a small update about the plans 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

audirsfaux said:


> right ive never tuned a pilot before ! lol


First time for everything:laugh:


----------



## Coppertone

I’m only here for the audio....


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> Back to important stuff. Do you have ideas for the amp layout, sub location?
> 
> Do you have any ergonomic tweaks to the install planned?
> 
> What kind of gas mileage does this beast get?


You are right - this is the good stuff for us Car Audio Junkies......

I have ideas for the amp layout.....not sure if they are 'good' ones, or ones that are durable.....the Doctor will certainly provide wisdom here. 

Some thoughts - and feel free to weigh in (not doing a poll, and there is no 'prize' for the winning plan )

The amp rack in the BRZ (In My Opinion) was brilliant - perfect solution to get 3 largish amps in a teeny car. That execution was functional for getting them in the car, and it was aesthetically pleasing in that I could 'show them off' if I wanted to. The amps were also protected. 

Initially, I was thinking false floor in this car. One of the challenges with the layout in the BRZ was accessing the speaker wires going into the amp if one was measuring voltage with an O-Scope......and......accessing the gain controls during tuning. So.....I wanted the amps as easily accessible as they could be.

But, the spare tire and battery are under the trunk covering. Making something that can be functionally hinged to access the equipment underneath might not be the easiest or most straightforward solution. I may have a board-type situation (with sides and a removable front panel) that is at the back of the trunk - where all 3 amps are accessed behind the rear seats - with the goal of easy access to the amps. Maybe the 200.4 situated in the front - on an angled piece in front of the 'wall'......then the Class A / Zero 3 side by side on the wall. From the trunk side, it will be a black wall - I'll likely loose a foot of trunk depth, but it will still be larger than the trunk I just left. 

The sub is another story....I've thought about the SI BM in the back compartment of the trunk, I thought about a 15 IB, I've thought about replicating Ian's previous set up with one of Nick's stout 12's in a sealed box that can be easily removed. We shall see. 

The Audi is getting low to mid 20's around town, and near 30 consistently on the freeway - which makes me happy. 

Not sure about ergonomic things - are you meaning volume knobs or remotes molded in somewhere? 




Notloudenuf said:


> Also, when is Vickie upgrading the Pilot?


Well......she was next in line for a vehicle.....her Pilot just turned over 200k miles, and she is not ready to give it up  If/When she does....it will likely be a Subaru Outback.....but the Pilot is strong!


----------



## Jscoyne2

Get a Forester. I took out the entire interior. Panels. Dash. Seats. All of it. With a flat head. A philips. A 14mm and a 12mm. Plus every screw is the same exact size across the board so u can get extras from a junkyard with ease. 

And AWD is kinda amazing..

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> You are right - this is the good stuff for us Car Audio Junkies......
> 
> I have ideas for the amp layout.....not sure if they are 'good' ones, or ones that are durable.....the Doctor will certainly provide wisdom here.
> 
> Some thoughts - and feel free to weigh in (not doing a poll, and there is no 'prize' for the winning plan )
> 
> Initially, I was thinking false floor in this car. One of the challenges with the layout in the BRZ was accessing the speaker wires going into the amp if one was measuring voltage with an O-Scope......and......accessing the gain controls during tuning. So.....I wanted the amps as easily accessible as they could be.
> 
> The sub is another story....I've thought about the SI BM in the back compartment of the trunk, I thought about a 15 IB, I've thought about replicating Ian's previous set up with one of Nick's stout 12's in a sealed box that can be easily removed. We shall see.
> 
> The Audi is getting low to mid 20's around town, and near 30 consistently on the freeway - which makes me happy.
> 
> Not sure about ergonomic things - are you meaning volume knobs or remotes molded in somewhere?


Do you have any pictures of the trunk? The only one I saw was when it was on the lift for the rim/tire swap.

Yeah my ergonomic question was me asking about volume knobs or maybe the Helix remote molded in somewhere. 
20s and 30s in that car is excellent.


----------



## BrainMach1

bertholomey said:


> I fixed that for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess I should have said "they look like they come FROM a Trans Am." They are nice. No insult intended.

What do they look like on an Audi?








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

On the trunk layout the cleanest and best use of space I've ever seen when it comes to LARGE amps like you have is lining the outer perimeter of the trunk with them, processor, and blocks. This was In a CTS-V with 3-4 big Tru amps and two Bit Ones. Sub was IB. I had to dig way back to think of that install, lol.


----------



## bertholomey

BrainMach1 said:


> I guess I should have said "they look like they come FROM a Trans Am." They are nice. No insult intended.
> 
> What do they look like on an Audi?
> View attachment 233715
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



These or other photos earlier in the thread. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> Do you have any pictures of the trunk? The only one I saw was when it was on the lift for the rim/tire swap.
> 
> Yeah my ergonomic question was me asking about volume knobs or maybe the Helix remote molded in somewhere.
> 20s and 30s in that car is excellent.


Here are a couple pics with it empty, and one with 'stuff' in it to give perspective. The bottom 'floor' lifts up to reveal the spare that is mounted on top of the battery. So.....it is a very easy run from the battery to the amps  




























The coolest thing I saw recently is Charles Haley's mounting of the Director and volume knob. He effectively separated the two pieces - mounting just the screen part in the dash and then mounted the volume knob in a way that made it very easy to adjust when your arm was on the arm rest - that was brilliant! That would be an amazing option if AF would be willing to produce it that way. I couldn't guess at how to do that. 

I will likely have the Director molded in the 'ashtray' (I know right? hard to believe they still put those in some cars, but I'm glad they did). It is a reach from the demo position, but with CD and BT, the volume on the steering wheel should still be usable. 

I got the new OTG USB cable yesterday and hooked up the FiiO X5iii (which I would like to sell  ) to my Vega DAC in the home system, and it worked perfectly! So I may only be running a USB cable through the car instead of both cables (coax and USB).


----------



## chasingSQ

they have the kit available to do that , https://www.audiotec-fischer.de/en/brax/accessories/director-create


----------



## bertholomey

audirsfaux said:


> they have the kit available to do that , https://www.audiotec-fischer.de/en/brax/accessories/director-create




Well Cool! I did not know that - possibly too late for me, but will help others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ

bertholomey said:


> Well Cool! I did not know that - possibly too late for me, but will help others.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


for a man of your resources jason , its never to late .


----------



## bertholomey

Well - that paints me into a bit of a corner  I don’t have vast resources ($) at my disposal - I need to sell in order to buy - same with the DAP that I’m interested in. 

I don’t know the cost of the kit (traveling can see only on my phone), and I would have to go through the bit of a hassle to seek the new Director that I have. But it might be something to look into. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mashburn

bertholomey said:


> Well Cool! I did not know that - possibly too late for me, but will help others.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I’m in that boat with you! Would love to have seen this a month ago. Just in the back of my mind for next install.... maybe in the civic!

By the way, what Sub did you have in the picture of the trunk? Didn’t recognize it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Mashburn said:


> I’m in that boat with you! Would love to have seen this a month ago. Just in the back of my mind for next install.... maybe in the civic!
> 
> By the way, what Sub did you have in the picture of the trunk? Didn’t recognize it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That was Ian’s Audiofrog GB12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I'm so excited for you J. What a awesome car! Hopefully I'll get to see it in May.


----------



## chasingSQ

bertholomey said:


> Well - that paints me into a bit of a corner  I don’t have vast resources ($) at my disposal - I need to sell in order to buy - same with the DAP that I’m interested in.
> 
> I don’t know the cost of the kit (traveling can see only on my phone), and I would have to go through the bit of a hassle to seek the new Director that I have. But it might be something to look into.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol i did not mean it like that i meant you have a bnib director , maybe trade it out ? ask nick .


----------



## bertholomey

audirsfaux said:


> lol i did not mean it like that i meant you have a bnib director , maybe trade it out ? ask nick .




.....ah......you meant that I have options......much better  I didn’t want to have to type the most dreaded words....”I’d love to, but my wife won’t let me” or something equally noxious. 

And I thought that - I could sell the new Director or see about working with Nick. I was looking at the smaller cup holder in front of the arm rest - I could see something molded in right there with the volume knob - that would work really well instead of having to reach up to the base of the dash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

A quick update regarding the Director - after arming myself with some knowledge - thank yous go out to Nick, Erin and Charles. 

Nick let me know that the Create still has the Encoder attached to the board.....it would still need to be de-soldered. 

Erin provided a possible 2nd choice for potentially adding a volume knob to the director that I have - basically soldering on another knob (I think I represented that correctly). 

Charles gave me the full gist of how he did it in his car......after that discussion.....this will be chalked up to a fanciful idea and nothing more  I'm going to maintain the KISS approach and get the Director that I already have mounted in the car.


----------



## naiku

Sounds like a good plan!!


----------



## Zippy

Simplicity has an elegance all its own. Good call.


----------



## bigbubba

audirsfaux said:


> they have the kit available to do that , https://www.audiotec-fischer.de/en/brax/accessories/director-create


I got excited when I saw this for a brief moment. I wish they made a version of the Director with the controller knob separate from the display. I'm not skilled enough to separate mine. It would make for easier location for me.


----------



## bertholomey

Small update.....

I had a long chat with Mark last night about the upcoming install. Just talking through each piece - we got a good plan I think. 

I was able to sell the FiiO to a good guy in Cali (very cool - he is very active in the car scene with the Papasins, et. al.), so I picked up a new DAP. 

I'm really enjoying it - exactly what I was hoping for in a DAP! 

A&K SR15 'Norma' - funny, their 'entry level' - if this is entry level, I would imagine their top stuff is pretty special......but I'm not that customer. What I like about this DAP: 

- Size - smaller than many of the others - very portable - size of screen is just fine to me.

- UI - excellent firmware - company has been around for 10+ years - stripped down Android versus the full Android (that I didn't like on the FiiO). 

- Sound Quality - I feel it is a large step up versus the FiiO......with an investment, there is an expected sound quality increase, and this DAP did not disappoint. 

- Connectivity - the WiFi works great, the Bluetooth works great, the USB output works great.

So, I'm using this primarily when I travel - airport, airplane, hotel, etc. I will be using it for a source at headphone meets - outputting through USB into DACs. And I'll be using it in the car - primarily for demos, comps - connected through USB to the DSP. I'm waiting for the Samsung 512 GB micro SD cards to become more plentiful - then I'll have the same storage capacity that I had with the FiiO. 

*Now - before I get a bunch of comments about the skewed screen - design feature that A&K played with on this DAP - hold in your left hand, the screen is square to you - you either think it is a pretty cool aesthetic, or it drives you crazy....if you are a customer of A&K DAPs....then you can make that decision.....if you are looking at the purchase of another individual....there really is no need to comment on how you think it looks stupid......but if you feel the need to get it off your chest.....can't go through the rest of the day without providing your criticism, then fire away *























































This shot shows a track being played via WiFi from my Synology NAS....pretty cool feature to have all that music available. 










Playing mostly through these 64Audio A6t Custom In Ear Monitors.


----------



## naiku

bertholomey said:


> hold in your left hand, the screen is square to you - you either think it is a pretty cool aesthetic, or it drives you crazy.


What if you hold it in your right hand though? :laugh:

I like it though, it's something cool that gives it a bit of uniqueness as well as a neat ergonomic feature.


----------



## bertholomey

naiku said:


> What if you hold it in your right hand though? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it though, it's something cool that gives it a bit of uniqueness as well as a neat ergonomic feature.




And one of the reviewers pointed that out....either not geared for lefties, or A&K needs to come out with another model slanted to the other side. Righty Norma and Lefty Norma 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zippy

I’m hoping you are planning on mounting it in vehicle for use as opposed to holding it in your left hand(near door). A custom mount for it near center console in hand reach would make it really nice. I know A&K uses quality D2A chips so the sound quality off it should be exceptional. I can’t wait to hear it this spring. Hopefully in the Audi.


----------



## bertholomey

*2015 Audi S4 - Helix, Mosconi, Thesis*

Took the Audi to my favorite shop for an oil change. Of course they were impressed.....especially with how it was maintained by the previous owner (thanks Ian!) and with the mods / aesthetics. Thomas said everything was in perfect order - no recommendations needed.


----------



## naiku

bertholomey said:


> Took the Audi to my favorite shop for an oil change. Of course they were impressed.....especially with how it was maintained by the previous owner (thanks Ian!) and with the mods / aesthetics.


Not surprised they were impressed, remember that salesman at the dealer the other week was commenting on how nice it was as well. 

Looks like your favorite shop has an awesome collection in there, would really like to take a look around there sometime. I also would love to have a Z3M coupe, wanted one for a while even though they are completely unpractical for me. I have not looked at pricing on those in a while, but I would bet they are starting to climb due to the rarity of those things. 

Any updates on the audio? did you get the SD cards figured out yet?


----------



## bertholomey

No updates on the audio other than hopefully the install may start in January or February. 

The SD cards work well, and I’m pretty happy with the interface - I have t seen a way to shuffle 5 albums from one artist unless I make one folder with all the tracks dumped into it - I’ve done that before with the FiiO - you may want to listen to the tracks on one particular album and not all of them, or in the case of having several studio and live albums (ala Dave Matthews Band) - many tracks with the same name, so you have to ensure shuffle is selected within the MMI. 

But anyway - I’ll buy a 512GB Samsung micro SD card for the A&K so both of the 256 cards can be in the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku

I am jealous of your 256GB cards!! 

The CTS is a bit of a disappointment in that regard, while it has a hard drive, only about 9GB is actually available for music (the rest of the space is taken up by the nav) and from my research you cannot upgrade it to a larger drive. The USB input appears to have a pretty low limit of file/folders as well from what I am used to. Took the 64GB out of Rhonda's Explorer and plugged it in, noticed many folders missing. Deleted about 110 folders of things she does not listen to, same thing, still not picking everything up. Not the biggest deal, but it is slow to read USB when you first plug it in, so swapping to say a pair of 32GB cards is not a great option either. 

Overall though, for a stock system it does not sound too bad. Even though it is her vehicle I'd be lying if I was not looking at the front doors and wondering if 8's would fit in there


----------



## captainobvious

I just dropped in to see how you are making out with your crooked DAP?





















Hope you and V have a Merry Christmas and enjoy the holiday with family and friends. Cheers.


----------



## bertholomey

naiku said:


> I am jealous of your 256GB cards!!
> 
> The CTS is a bit of a disappointment in that regard, while it has a hard drive, only about 9GB is actually available for music (the rest of the space is taken up by the nav) and from my research you cannot upgrade it to a larger drive. The USB input appears to have a pretty low limit of file/folders as well from what I am used to. Took the 64GB out of Rhonda's Explorer and plugged it in, noticed many folders missing. Deleted about 110 folders of things she does not listen to, same thing, still not picking everything up. Not the biggest deal, but it is slow to read USB when you first plug it in, so swapping to say a pair of 32GB cards is not a great option either.
> 
> Overall though, for a stock system it does not sound too bad. Even though it is her vehicle I'd be lying if I was not looking at the front doors and wondering if 8's would fit in there


YIKES! It may be a teeny bit early to start ripping into that vehicle......she just might object! 




captainobvious said:


> I just dropped in to see how you are making out with your crooked DAP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you and V have a Merry Christmas and enjoy the holiday with family and friends. Cheers.


The crooked DAP is treating me very well! Thank you for your concern my friend  Thank you so much for the Christmas wishes, and I hope the same for you and M!!!


----------



## rockinridgeline

Sweet looking Audi. I came close to an S7 when they first came out but the transmission was clunky in the downshifts when I test drove it. I hear they fixed it since. Anyway, just making a random comment so I can subscribe to the thread and see how the build goes. Hope to be able to hear it at some point next year. Good luck with the build!


----------



## bertholomey

rockinridgeline said:


> Sweet looking Audi. I came close to an S7 when they first came out but the transmission was clunky in the downshifts when I test drove it. I hear they fixed it since. Anyway, just making a random comment so I can subscribe to the thread and see how the build goes. Hope to be able to hear it at some point next year. Good luck with the build!




Thanks! It is a very sweet S4 with a smooth as butter transmission I’m hoping you will see it in May at the NCSQ meet  And I’m looking forward to seeing the ‘wimp sled’ as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

1FinalInstall said:


> For those of you that pray, keep Rob Driesen AKA ROBOLOP AKA The Master in your prayers. He's been hospitalized for the last 6 weeks and has undergone a couple procedures. He's in good spirits and everything is going in the right direction. It will take months to rehab, so lets put him in good spirits any way we can.
> 
> 
> 
> Send him a PM or just comment here or on his thread. Come on troops, lets send him some love! Please repeat this on your thread if you've ever enjoyed or learned something on his thread.
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you that don't know, Robolop is the Undisputed Heavyweight Champion of DIYMA, forever! His thread is BMW 330 and is the most talented fabricator gracious enough to document every step of his build, ever, period. I love you brother, we're all with you. - J



I wanted to borrow this from Jason’s build thread - I saw it over there, and after talking to him about it, I wanted to share it here. 

Truly an amazing fella - his build thread was incredible (Thanks Winslow for posting it), the work on his BMW was beyond belief, the shop that he built.....amazing. His vision of design, and then the expertise of execution I have not seen equaled. 

I’m praying for his speedy recovery!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rockinridgeline

Praying for Rob


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mashburn

Praying for Rob as well. Hope he has a quick recovery! 

Catching up on the thread tonight, (along with Ian’s), seems like you’re ready to go!

Still need to swing by to check out the new ride! Would love to hear what all you have planned, if that’s changed since we last spoke.


----------



## bertholomey

Mashburn said:


> Praying for Rob as well. Hope he has a quick recovery!
> 
> Catching up on the thread tonight, (along with Ian’s), seems like you’re ready to go!
> 
> Still need to swing by to check out the new ride! Would love to hear what all you have planned, if that’s changed since we last spoke.


Jacob stopped by yesterday, and it was a really good time of catching up and talking cars / audio. I pointed out my plans for the install from the trunk to the front cabin and showed him the equipment that is 'staged'.......ready for install. 

In the last couple days, after seeing a few cool videos, I started getting intrigued by the possibility of swapping the exhaust pipes - from the ones that Ian had swapped to before delivering the car (the quiet set of Millteks) vs the slightly more aggressive Millteks.







Amazing car.......incredible sound!

Cars 4 UAE

So I asked Jacob if he would want to help swap the pipes......of course he jumped at the chance  

Ian provided guidance, and it only took one phone call 'lifeline', but the job came off really well. I was very pleased with the result - 'opened' it up just a bit, but certainly not over aggressive at all. There are still 2 other mufflers on the car, so it is relatively 'quiet' versus other cars (like those in the above videos). 










I need to clean these tips! They were shiny when Ian dropped the car off. 










Midway










What came off......










What went on.......










Nice shot after everything was done.......beautiful day in January in NC......64 Degrees  That was for Ian.......

Jacob took a couple videos yesterday, and I took one this morning.....when I have time, I'll try to get those loaded.


----------



## Razz2o4

Nice, Milltek sound amazing!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

*2015 Audi S4 - Helix, Mosconi, Thesis*

Figuring out how to add a few crappy vids to this post. 

Quick vid of the first start after the install


 https://youtu.be/Kk5wq0cQ_GQ

Pulled into the driveway for a few weak revs

 https://youtu.be/LtK2mhz3xhE


Cold start this morning

 https://youtu.be/5VgrJ6LKdp4



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Also - I talked to Mark today, and we are getting closer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mashburn

bertholomey said:


> Also - I talked to Mark today, and we are getting closer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Well.....huge fail tonight! I’m in McDonough Georgia tonight, and I had set up to have dinner with my friend Mark Brooks - and get a demo of his fantastic Porsche. 

I saw a restaurant last night, and I sent him the addy. He left the house to drive to that location. Unfortunately, the one in McDonough that I drove to isn’t open yet.....I had sent him the one in Alpharetta 

So he drove an hour to that location, fighting through the horrible downtown traffic. I sent him a text with a frago- Taco Mac in McDonough.....that is when he realized I gave him the wrong address. Well, I went in the Taco Mac where they were doing a trivia game - extremely loudly! That is precisely when he called me  So hard to hear! After a while, I could finally understand that he was an hour away, and he would have to drive an hour back to his house.......I felt horrible!!! 

I was really looking forward to catching up, and I really wanted to hear the Porsche!!! Wow! Did I ever blow it! Well - hopefully he will forgive me and I can try again the next time I’m in Hotlanta or May - whichever comes first......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Warning....inside joke.......I hope I don’t get shanked! Of course, that might only be Erin that is in danger of that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> Warning....inside joke.......I hope I don’t get shanked! Of course, that might only be Erin that is in danger of that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm gonna shank you for standing up my friend.


----------



## bertholomey

Ok, now that the self flagellation and shanking is over, back to audio content. 

I have spoken to several good friends about this issue - sometimes the act of typing it out can be helpful - I'm going to post a dilemma that I've been considering here to potentially get some feedback and possibly illuminate someone else if they happen to have the same dilemma. 

*Source.........*

The 'simple' (but not easy) answer is to get one of the new super double DIN headunits that everything in the world connects in to (like the Kenwood. Super Duper Kenwood Unit

Another similar solution is to get a home audio DAC piece that everything connects to, and then run analog out or digital out to the Helix. Mytek Brooklyn

The first solution is not very doable in this car due to the integrated MMI system with screen. The second solution is cost prohibitive in my set up, and I would have to get super creative to integrate it into my system.....and I mean super creative. 

*Ok - let's define what I'm working with, define needs / wants / limitations, and then brainstorm some solutions. *

Media that I want to play: 

1) *CD* - currently capable through MMI

2) *SD Cards* - currently capable through MMI - limited to 320 AAC/MP3 - two 256 GB cards - in the dash under CD player

3) *iPhone* - currently capable through MMI - if using Bluetooth (down sampled?) - I can have the capability of connecting directly to the Helix via USB - not sure about High Resolution - Onkyo app

4) *A&K SR15* - currently capable through MMI - if using Bluetooth (down sampled?) - Interesting that I can play a DSD track on my A&K and it plays through the MMI using Bluetooth - that would at least give me the capability of playing high res material......not sure if 'high res' will be coming through the system. I can have the capability of connecting directly to the Helix via USB - high res (limited to what the Helix can play) would be playing through system. 

Pic of the A&K playing very high res track through Bluetooth and MMI - volume control and track advance control through the car. To get to another track on the player, I have to use the player to navigate to it. 










5) *Thumb Drive* - currently not available - if I bought the AMI USB cable, then I would be able to hook up a thumb drive - still limited to 320 AAC/MP3 - this would mostly be useful for demos.....but if the owners had WAV or FLAC - can't do it. 

Advantage for me of using MMI - good interface using the screen, roll knob and buttons, and I can use steering wheel volume / console volume and track advance. Also, nearly instant on.....instead of turning on the peripheral device, connecting via cable, navigating on device, setting volume / choosing source on Director.

*Needs*

Music! and lots of it......I'll have 512 GB on the two SD cards to start with (these may go up to 400 GB apiece some day). The A&K will eventually have a 512 GB card in it as well + the 32 GB of internal storage. 

Ability to quickly access what I want to listen to on every day type of drives - the 20 minutes to the store kind of drives.....nice to not have to deal with the DAP for these kinds of drives. 

*Wants*

Ability to play high resolution audio in the car. What I'm struggling with......do I really need to be able to play a DSD album of Amber Rubarth in the car??? Is that something I could 'save' for the home audio system and the A&K with CIEMs? (as an aside, the staging is incredible with this binaural recording). 

I thought I could buy an AMI USB female cable to hook the lightening cable for the iPhone or OTC micro USB cable for the A&K to play everything through the MMI system......but then it hit me - even if the cables played nicely, wouldn't there be the limitation of 320 AAC/MP3? I'm not sure if I want to buy a $70 cable that I can't return to see if it is possible. 

AMI USB Female Cable

So - why did I just type all of that? The question: *What do I want the car to be capable of playing at what cost?* is going to somewhat dictate aspects of my install. If I want to play 'high res' music.........

1) Director will need to be installed to switch sources and control volume.
2) USB cable will need to be installed from the Helix to the center console.

I have a Director and I have the HEC USB card in the Helix.......but simplicity may have benefits. I bet though - if I didn't use these two things - I may regret it in the long run. 

For daily driving, the SD cards and maybe the occasional Bluetooth of the phone / DAP (podcasts, audiobooks) will be perfect. 

For competitions and for meets - I may want to have the ability to use high resolution material. 

*Anyone out there willing to give some feedback?*


----------



## ErinH

So, ultimately your dilemma comes down to the option to have either 1) simplicity but no hi-res or 2) complexity with hi-res?

If so, would the only difference in the two options be the addition of hi-res; meaning, you'd basically have two systems (a 'baseline' and a hi-res option) and the helix director would be the impetus for making that delineation? The reason I ask is: If the only difference in complexity between your "baseline" and your "hi-res" setups would be the addition of the DAP+Director then I'd say just go the hi-res route. Have the two system option. The concern over complexity is based on how many times you want to switch sources and if you keep it to a minimum it's not a big deal, you already own the parts necessary and - most importantly - you'd have the ability to play your hi-res stuff if the desire struck. Any other time you can just listen to the 'baseline' system and enjoy cruising down the road without any critical listening.


----------



## Mic10is

ErinH said:


> So, ultimately your dilemma comes down to the option to have either 1) simplicity but no hi-res or 2) complexity with hi-res?
> 
> If so, would the only difference in the two options be the addition of hi-res; meaning, you'd basically have two systems (a 'baseline' and a hi-res option) and the helix director would be the impetus for making that delineation? The reason I ask is: If the only difference in complexity between your "baseline" and your "hi-res" setups would be the addition of the DAP+Director then I'd say just go the hi-res route. Have the two system option. The concern over complexity is based on how many times you want to switch sources and if you keep it to a minimum it's not a big deal, you already own the parts necessary and - most importantly - you'd have the ability to play your hi-res stuff if the desire struck. Any other time you can just listen to the 'baseline' system and enjoy cruising down the road without any critical listening.



Not sure who does Critical listening while driving.... occasionally something's I need to fix will jump out while driving but that's bc I'm finally not overly analyzing it like I do when I'm static tuning.

Erin's right. U have the parts. The changing source thing is easy with director.mine is mounted in sunglass holder and I have to use mine everyday bc all I do is stream BT.
My 9255 is just for CD for comps


----------



## naiku

I am sure you have, but did you try playing a FLAC file from the SD Card? Reading around it sounds like it is enabled on 2016 and up models, but that some 2015's will play FLAC. One forum I read it sounded like FLAC worked on 2015's outside the US, makes me wonder if there is a VAG-COM setting somewhere to enable it. 

But, as Mic and Erin said, you have everything you need, running the USB cable to the center console should be simple enough. Likely the back seat base just pops out, run the cable under the carpet and up into the center console somewhere. Finding a good location for the Director and DAP will be the biggest headache.

Another option, though not exactly cheap... https://rsnav.com/products/android-navigation-unit-for-audi-a4-s4-b8-b8-5-8k-concert-symphony-radio

Looks like it has FLAC playback, keeps steering wheel and MMI controls as well as all the Carplay / Android Auto bells and whistles to go with it. Pretty well reviewed on Audizine.


----------



## chasingSQ

the sd card will work on flac and wav files


----------



## chasingSQ

naiku said:


> I am sure you have, but did you try playing a FLAC file from the SD Card? Reading around it sounds like it is enabled on 2016 and up models, but that some 2015's will play FLAC. One forum I read it sounded like FLAC worked on 2015's outside the US, makes me wonder if there is a VAG-COM setting somewhere to enable it.
> 
> But, as Mic and Erin said, you have everything you need, running the USB cable to the center console should be simple enough. Likely the back seat base just pops out, run the cable under the carpet and up into the center console somewhere. Finding a good location for the Director and DAP will be the biggest headache.
> 
> Another option, though not exactly cheap... https://rsnav.com/products/android-navigation-unit-for-audi-a4-s4-b8-b8-5-8k-concert-symphony-radio
> 
> Looks like it has FLAC playback, keeps steering wheel and MMI controls as well as all the Carplay / Android Auto bells and whistles to go with it. Pretty well reviewed on Audizine.


the rs nav is trash ..


----------



## naiku

chasingSQ said:


> the rs nav is trash ..


Interesting, I only read a couple threads on Audizine but it seemed pretty well reviewed. 



chasingSQ said:


> the sd card will work on flac and wav files


I figured they might and that you would be in this thread at some point to confirm.


----------



## chasingSQ

there is only 1 real way to do this that makes sense on all options , 

install 
parts 
and preference

jason has all the parts to make this work in the best way possible . just move forward with the original ideas , its the best solution 

keep the oem mmi . use all the features it has , 
install the director , use the hec interface , for hi res playback when needed


----------



## bertholomey

chasingSQ said:


> there is only 1 real way to do this that makes sense on all options ,
> 
> 
> 
> install
> 
> parts
> 
> and preference
> 
> 
> 
> jason has all the parts to make this work in the best way possible . just move forward with the original ideas , its the best solution
> 
> 
> 
> keep the oem mmi . use all the features it has ,
> 
> install the director , use the hec interface , for hi res playback when needed




Erin - you summarized that monster post well, and Mic’s reply hit the summary as well. 

Virginia Ian - I haven’t actually tried FLAC - most of my higher than 320 AAC tracks are in AIFF, and it didn’t like those from the SD cards. When I get home, I’ll verify. An Audi sales guy sent me some links and YouTube clips of the RS-Nav piece - it didn’t necessarily look like ‘trash’ as some people indicate , but that would t be a viable option for me - I prefer the stock look and buttons / rotary knob vs touch screen - while driving especially. 

New Hampshire Ian - direct and succinct as always.....’why are we messin’ around?’ 

It is the only solution as long as the Director doesn’t negatively affect the sound in any way. 

For now - I’m aiming at installing the Director where the ‘ashtray’ is located, USB female direct to Helix - terminating at console - for those occasional Amber Rubarth sessions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chasingSQ

kiser is doing a a/b test with and without the director in the signal path , so we will soon see . i saw a huge difference but as we all know i have an issue , so we will see soon .


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> Erin - you summarized that monster post well, and Mic’s reply hit the summary as well.
> 
> Virginia Ian - I haven’t actually tried FLAC - most of my higher than 320 AAC tracks are in AIFF, and it didn’t like those from the SD cards. When I get home, I’ll verify. An Audi sales guy sent me some links and YouTube clips of the RS-Nav piece - it didn’t necessarily look like ‘trash’ as some people indicate , but that would t be a viable option for me - I prefer the stock look and buttons / rotary knob vs touch screen - while driving especially.
> 
> New Hampshire Ian - direct and succinct as always.....’why are we messin’ around?’
> 
> It is the only solution as long as the Director doesn’t negatively affect the sound in any way.
> 
> For now - I’m aiming at installing the Director where the ‘ashtray’ is located, USB female direct to Helix - terminating at console - for those occasional Amber Rubarth sessions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




So long as we can all agreed that you NEVER go back to using a P99 here, we're all good and can move forward


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> So long as we can all agreed that you NEVER go back to using a P99 here, we're all good and can move forward




And babies won’t be punched and small furry animals won’t be ravaged 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mashburn

best comment I’ve read today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

There are (much) lower cost options than the Brooklyn DAC if you want to go that route. 



https://www.project-audio.com/en/product/pre-box-s2-digital/


The Pre Box S2 digital has some nice features, including the ESS Sabre ESS9038 dual DAC (as compared to the Sony's ESS9018S chip), 24/192khz processing for optical and coax, 32bit 768K PCM and all the way up to DSD512 through usb. It's class 2 compliant so you could use your phone/tablet with the proper connection kit/adapter and use the built in player on your device. Runs on DC power (may need a small DC-DC converter to step down from 12V, simple and cheap).




It's small, inexpensive and decent quality. Plus, with a headphone output you can do some tonal evaluation A-B to aid in tuning.






I would definitely go with the quality Hi Res option.


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> There are (much) lower cost options than the Brooklyn DAC if you want to go that route.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.project-audio.com/en/product/pre-box-s2-digital/
> 
> 
> The Pre Box S2 digital has some nice features, including the ESS Sabre ESS9038 dual DAC (as compared to the Sony's ESS9018S chip), 24/192khz processing for optical and coax, 32bit 768K PCM and all the way up to DSD512 through usb. It's class 2 compliant so you could use your phone/tablet with the proper connection kit/adapter and use the built in player on your device. Runs on DC power (may need a small DC-DC converter to step down from 12V, simple and cheap).
> 
> It's small, inexpensive and decent quality. Plus, with a headphone output you can do some tonal evaluation A-B to aid in tuning.
> 
> 
> I would definitely go with the quality Hi Res option.


Thanks Steve! You and I have had some good conversations about these kinds of devices in your vehicle. 

So just to brainstorm a bit.......where would you see a product like this going in my car? Just thinking out loud......It could potentially go under a seat, or in the trunk, but I would think that changing sources would have to be done with the remote - could there be an IR repeater put in the front of the car that the remote would be aimed at? Under the seat could still have access to headphone jack unlike trunk......just not sure where something like this could be integrated into a 'normal' car.


----------



## bertholomey

I was finally able to convert some albums to FLAC and WAV and the MMI couldn’t read the cards - so that solution is out the window. Apparently if the music is loaded on the internal ‘jukebox’ it can be read, but not off a Fat32 formatted SD card. 

So - right now, the USB connection directly to the Helix and using the Director to switch sources and for volume on the digital source seems to be the best option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Steve! You and I have had some good conversations about these kinds of devices in your vehicle.
> 
> So just to brainstorm a bit.......where would you see a product like this going in my car? Just thinking out loud......It could potentially go under a seat, or in the trunk, but I would think that changing sources would have to be done with the remote - could there be an IR repeater put in the front of the car that the remote would be aimed at? Under the seat could still have access to headphone jack unlike trunk......just not sure where something like this could be integrated into a 'normal' car.





You could really put it anywhere you want and just employ a simple IR receiver. I use one in my home for my remotes so I can keep all my AV gear in a closet. same concept. You'd have a simple receiver (small circle flush mounted somewhere) to point the remote at and then a wire from that back to the area where the dac is located at. Very simple hookup and usage.


Or, you could mount it in the glovebox for how small that unit is. If you did get the Brooklyn DAC+ I would really try to mount it in the dash since it is so pretty.


----------



## chasingSQ

captainobvious said:


> You could really put it anywhere you want and just employ a simple IR receiver. I use one in my home for my remotes so I can keep all my AV gear in a closet. same concept. You'd have a simple receiver (small circle flush mounted somewhere) to point the remote at and then a wire from that back to the area where the dac is located at. Very simple hookup and usage.
> 
> 
> Or, you could mount it in the glovebox for how small that unit is. If you did get the Brooklyn DAC+ I would really try to mount it in the dash since it is so pretty.


this product seems pretty cool , do you think there will be any issues using it the automotive environment, like hot and cold , and noise issues?


----------



## JayinMI

bigbubba said:


> I got excited when I saw this for a brief moment. I wish they made a version of the Director with the controller knob separate from the display. I'm not skilled enough to separate mine. It would make for easier location for me.


Once I have one in my hand, I'll double check, but the rotary encoder on my Bit One was pretty easy to remove. I'd expect the Director to be similar. It was the .5mm spaced contacts on the display that sucked! lol

Assuming it's a similar piece, I think it was only like 8 contact points to desolder.

Jay


----------



## captainobvious

chasingSQ said:


> this product seems pretty cool , do you think there will be any issues using it the automotive environment, like hot and cold , and noise issues?





Tough to say. :blush:


----------



## bertholomey

Another small update and responses to the two items above. 

I’m not going to separate the Director - I’m going to install it as is. 

And.....after hours and hours of consideration since Saturday......I’ve decided (for now) to not use an external DAC prior to the Helix. 

So - hopefully the install will get started within the next few weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

And.....to keep this build log inching along......I met up with Mark yesterday to get some ideas and to finalize some ideas.....

She looks so purdy......










Not final angle, but something like this perhaps....



















Hopefully this will begin in the next couple weeks......I realize I ended the last post with that......


----------



## Mashburn

Definitley a good day yesterday! Can’t wait to see what Mark turns this into.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ

looks good !


----------



## captainobvious

Dash corners for the mids or are you considering pulling them out to the pillars to sit very close to the tweeters?


----------



## jcesl2

You get a hair cut?

Still planning on the Mosconi amps and Thesis/Illusion Audio speakers? Now I know why you were asking me about my tweeter location... lol


----------



## eddieg

One good looking car needs a good hair cut driver to take it on the road - why not! 

The tweeter locations on this vehicle looks like a no problem but what is the original location aiming for the midbasses? it looks as if it is aiming downwards to the floorboards from the picture but it could be a photo angle issue - what is in plan for the midbass drivers?


----------



## chasingSQ

eddieg said:


> One good looking car needs a good hair cut driver to take it on the road - why not!
> 
> The tweeter locations on this vehicle looks like a no problem but what is the original location aiming for the midbasses? it looks as if it is aiming downwards to the floorboards from the picture but it could be a photo angle issue - what is in plan for the midbass drivers?


the grille is on a downward slope the driver is mounted pretty straight , and being a 3 way system the angle of the midbass is not crucial in this install


----------



## Mic10is

chasingSQ said:


> eddieg said:
> 
> 
> 
> One good looking car needs a good hair cut driver to take it on the road - why not!
> 
> The tweeter locations on this vehicle looks like a no problem but what is the original location aiming for the midbasses? it looks as if it is aiming downwards to the floorboards from the picture but it could be a photo angle issue - what is in plan for the midbass drivers?
> 
> 
> 
> the grille is on a downward slope the driver is mounted pretty straight , and being a 3 way system the angle of the midbass is not crucial in this install
Click to expand...


Ya but it looks weird....that's going to bother Jason now til he fixes it... he will never unsee it again


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> Ya but it looks weird....that's going to bother Jason now til he fixes it... he will never unsee it again




Just so sad......that you know me so well.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH

If you drive from the floorboard and stare straight at the speaker, it'll always be on-axis.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I can't wait to see/hear the S4. Your BRZ was one of my favorite sounding cars of all time!


----------



## chasingSQ

Mic10is said:


> Ya but it looks weird....that's going to bother Jason now til he fixes it... he will never unsee it again


cant fix it ,, ok ok ill buy the car back lol.


----------



## bertholomey

1FinalInstall said:


> I can't wait to see/hear the S4. Your BRZ was one of my favorite sounding cars of all time!




Thank You my friend! The car sounded great with the previous owner’s set up (outscored me at the IASCA show ) so it has the potential to sound good - that is a good place to start. And many of the same things as the BRZ will be here - equipment, installer, and tuner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> If you drive from the floorboard and stare straight at the speaker, it'll always be on-axis.




Trevor Noah - the most unfunny comedian in the world 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

chasingSQ said:


> cant fix it ,, ok ok ill buy the car back lol.




No.....very little chance of that.......cold dead fingers.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> Trevor Noah - the most unfunny comedian in the world
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I don't watch his show. But I do watch the office. And Mindy Kaling _is_ funny.


----------



## bertholomey

Hey fellas - I posted a FS thread for my amps - spread the word!

Mosconi Amps For Sale


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

So, with you selling the Mosconi amps what amps are going in there? NEW Mosconi amps?


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> Hey fellas - I posted a FS thread for my amps - spread the word!
> 
> Mosconi Amps For Sale





Hillbilly SQ said:


> So, with you selling the Mosconi amps what amps are going in there? NEW Mosconi amps?



TOOOOOBS!!!

Chris, haven't you heard?!?! Craig at _Eddie Current_ is custom building Jason a trio of *Zana Deux Super Grand Prix* tube amps! GTFO!


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> TOOOOOBS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, haven't you heard?!?! Craig at _Eddie Current_ is custom building Jason a trio of *Zana Deux Super Grand Prix* tube amps! GTFO!




Dude! I thought we were keeping that between us! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Sounds expensive...


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Sounds expensive...


Very.....I'll save you the trouble of saying it is too rich for your blood


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> Very.....I'll save you the trouble of saying it is too rich for your blood


Heh looks like we're both stepping up on equipment quality in our installsMy upgrade is on the ragged edge of being "too rich for my blood" but should be there for the long haul:laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Heh looks like we're both stepping up on equipment quality in our installsMy upgrade is on the ragged edge of being "too rich for my blood" but should be there for the long haul:laugh:


One of V's favorite sayings that she got from her Mom, "Gettin' above your raisin'"........meant well, but still irksome. Slade hates that little saying


----------



## jcesl2

Just get the Studio model. Those cost more


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> Very.....I'll save you the trouble of saying it is too rich for your blood


----------



## Mashburn

One of the best movies ever! Just saying.... oh what’s even better, is check the value of the Ferrari in the movie vs a Mkiv Supra now... the guy in the Ferrari feels stupid now lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

This weekend I got the wheels switched over and a decent wash on the car.....still no install......

Reminder.....don't need to rehash which wheels everyone prefers 

Hiding.....doesn't want it done.....










Stockers!!!!










VMR!



















Mix and Match




























After a wash


----------



## Zippy

Looks sharp Jason!


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Bo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## moparman79

Sweet wheel setup!


----------



## bertholomey

Small update - I took the car to Mark yesterday! :drummer:


----------



## captainobvious

Wheels look great. Looking forward to seeing Marks work on the car


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Steve....Me Too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> Small update - I took the car to Mark yesterday! :drummer:


Doctor's visits are like 5 minutes these days right?


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> Doctor's visits are like 5 minutes these days right?



Yes! 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## damonryoung

bertholomey said:


> Small update - I took the car to Mark yesterday! :drummer:




One of the dudes in our car club works at Audio Masters. Nolan drives an RS5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damonryoung

He sent this pic in our group chat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

I thought I would post an update to this build thread since I have received some pics. Feel free to comment on what is here, and if I don't know the answer to a question - I'm sure I can get it. 

A big Thank You! to Erin for resetting the title of this build thread for me 

As a reminder - stock HU, 3's in the dash already, 8's in the doors already. 

*Tweeters*

Largish tweets in the sails...these are the Audison Thesis 1.5 ii's that I had for a short time in the BRZ, and I really enjoy these tweeters. They aren't the best on the market, but they do what I want them to do - and I think they look good doing it. I could likely have them in not visible if I had them mounted in the pillars instead of the sails, but I wanted the pillars to remain stock and I wanted to utilize the sails that were already housing the stock B&O tweets. So they will be large and in charge and those who listen with their eyes will see what they are hearing. It is all compromise.

With the limitations of the sails and the largish size, Mark had to do the best he could to mount them in such a way that they not be hampered by the instrument cluster hood or steering wheel. There weren't a lot of options, but I think he chose the best, most amazing placement. 

Rings and Tape
































































Glassin'


----------



## bertholomey

Mark also started working on the placement of the Director for the Helix DSP. There aren't a ton of options for this piece - I didn't want the sun glass holder, and I didn't want the console / under arm rest area....I really wanted the Director to be in the 'ash tray' area like in John Kiser's Audi S6. 

Mark positioned it in several aspects and he sent numerous photos with various options. I was fine with it sitting in....facing straight up to the roof.....but Mark had another idea. He wanted to see if he had the room to set it in at an angle - where it could possibly be seen from the driver's seat better, and where the door could still close. Well, that is what he did! I haven't seen it yet installed back in the car, but my hope is that at least some of the display will be seen and the volume knob be able to be reached while driving. The demo position may be a stretch, but we will see. 

Nope!










Nope!










Hmmmmm.....










Out of the car!










You can see where this is going.......










And then it was done 



















Hmmmmmm......














































And it works!!!


----------



## bertholomey

Finally, the amps. My intention was to install the Mosconi amps that I had in the BRZ. They were lovely - all painted a Ferrari Gray - and they sounded very nice. They were huge....and that was causing some consternation for where I wanted them to be mounted, but I was sure Mark could figure out the best functional and aesthetic arrangement possible - just like he did in the BRZ. 

Well....then a conversation with my friend Steve happened......then some obsessing happened......then a decision to sell the Mosconi amps happened......and then this happened......



















I went WAY over budget, and I'd rather not discuss any of that if you don't mind. If anyone has any interest in these amplifiers - send a message to Mark. I took a drive down to the shop to pull them out of the shipping box.....the box was still sealed and locked in the trunk of the car. 

I had the opportunity to open each of them and marvel at their beauty. I have been staring at the one photo of each on the website for a month or so, and it was truly a privilege to finally pull them out of their protective coverings and see them 'in person'. They truly are beautiful in my opinion. 














































As you may have guessed - One Explorer for the Tweets and one for the Mid Range. One Heritage 2 for Mid Bass and one for the Sub. Should be a very clean install - no crossovers - only gain control for each channel.

Mark was working on the amp rack this past weekend - getting the pieces cut, getting the materials sourced. He sent me some teaser shots that I'll share here.


----------



## optimaprime

Wow all is just gorgeous!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles

Cant wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## minibox

Jason has impeccable taste and Mark does everything just right. This is going to be good....


----------



## jcesl2

Wow. Looking good so far. Seeing the tweeters is worth it. You’ll stare at them everyday. Trust me. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddieg

But the most important question of all - How did you get the boss (wife) to approve the budget for the amps? Did you sleep outdoors for a while?

I just love the art work of Sinfoni and their designs, they literally speak passion.


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> But the most important question of all - How did you get the boss (wife) to approve the budget for the amps? Did you sleep outdoors for a while?
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the art work of Sinfoni and their designs, they literally speak passion.




Hey Eddie - no, nothing like that. We discussed it rationally - she accepted my reasoning - and assented to the purchase though it wasn’t her desire. We struck a compromise of give and take, so it wasn’t a ‘dog house’ kind of thing or a ‘bully’ kind of thing. She is an awesome wife, and she has grown over the years as she has seen my passion for this hobby. 

I wish she would get to the same place about motorcycles ........but a friend of mine keeps chipping away (he wants me to get a bike so we can ride ). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eddieg

Well for me it went kind of this way: 

Me: Honey, I really want to install bigger speakers in the Nitro's doors but it would be about 1300NIS 

The she goes - Really, why spend all that? you already have excellent speakers....

Then I come back two months later saying I've decided to install a 2" lift kit instead and it would be 7500NIS but she should not be worried because I've exercised some of my options and it is well in my budget now - she accepts it to my surprise... 

And then I return to her saying that the lift kit turned out illegal as the lift kits are registered down here for jeep liberty/Cherokee only and not a Dodge version of it - so instead I will go back to the 8" speakers plan at 1300NIS 

She goes - Yaaaaaay!!!! 

As for local regulations over here - don't ask... don't ask... 

Warm regards from the Baha-Gardens, Haifa IL

Can't wait to see the picutres from your Audi after the install!!!


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> I wish she would get to the same place about motorcycles ........but a friend of mine keeps chipping away (he wants me to get a bike so we can ride ).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Ah forget the bike. If compelled to purchase pick up a set of kettlebells and straps to complete the epic garage gym.  But yeah a bike still kind of haunts me after selling the Vic.. Been really digging the Bonneville Bobber.. Some little barhopper style scoot for putt putting around town. That'd be a fun one. They sound lovely too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku

The install is looking great, will be in the line for a demo once it is all finished and back with you. 




Babs said:


> If compelled to purchase pick up a set of kettlebells and straps to complete the epic garage gym.


Have to say, I was a little jealous of some of the equipment in the garage gym!!


----------



## chithead

Oh. Em. Gee! Those have to be the most beautiful amplifiers I've ever seen!


----------



## mumbles

bertholomey said:


> I wish she would get to the same place about motorcycles ........but a friend of mine keeps chipping away (he wants me to get a bike so we can ride ).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So Jason, I have to ask... assuming you are talking street bikes, have you ever ridden a bike before? If you have, then just ignore the rest of this post...

If you haven't ridden before, it's not as much about your ability to learn as it is about avoiding the other folks on the road that don't seem to give a crap that you are around them. I've been riding since I was 7 years old, and I won't ride a street bike because of the idiots out there.

For reference, here is the post from a fellow DIYMA member after it all went wrong;
https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/5603261-post89.html

I won't glom up your thread anymore... sorry!


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> Ah forget the bike. If compelled to purchase pick up a set of kettlebells and straps to complete the epic garage gym.  But yeah a bike still kind of haunts me after selling the Vic.. Been really digging the Bonneville Bobber.. Some little barhopper style scoot for putt putting around town. That'd be a fun one. They sound lovely too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




This little gem was recently wholesaled at the local Harley shop for $8k  - Yep - that would likely have been a contender if it weren’t for ‘everything else’ 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

mumbles said:


> So Jason, I have to ask... assuming you are talking street bikes, have you ever ridden a bike before? If you have, then just ignore the rest of this post...
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't ridden before, it's not as much about your ability to learn as it is about avoiding the other folks on the road that don't seem to give a crap that you are around them. I've been riding since I was 7 years old, and I won't ride a street bike because of the idiots out there.
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, here is the post from a fellow DIYMA member after it all went wrong;
> 
> https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/5603261-post89.html
> 
> 
> 
> I won't glom up your thread anymore... sorry!




Hey man - no worries - I have been riding on / off since high school. My latest bike was a Ducati ST2 - it that was over 10 years ago. And I hear you - I was a good rider, but had a few close calls with the ‘idiots’ (or normal people that can’t see a bright yellow, full fairing bike, with an open clutch cover making tons of noise, and Termi pipes that were extremely loud). I did always feel confident on that bike - twist of the right hand, and I was GONE! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles

bertholomey said:


> Hey man - no worries - I have been riding on / off since high school. My latest bike was a Ducati ST2 - it that was over 10 years ago. And I hear you - I was a good rider, but had a few close calls with the ‘idiots’ (or normal people that can’t see a bright yellow, full fairing bike, with an open clutch cover making tons of noise, and Termi pipes that were extremely loud). I did always feel confident on that bike - twist of the right hand, and I was GONE!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hope I didn't come off like an ass.... It's only because I care


----------



## bertholomey

mumbles said:


> Hope I didn't come off like an ass.... It's only because I care




Absolutely not my friend - you certainly did not come off like that - the expense is only 1/2 if the equation - my wife wouldn’t mind me never riding again because of the risk. She is very happy that I am not riding my road bicycle much these days - she hated it every time I pushed off on that thing. Again - that balance - enjoying the stuff we like to do vs driving the spouse crazy with worry - she sees the idiots as much as I do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> This little gem was recently wholesaled at the local Harley shop for $8k  - Yep - that would likely have been a contender if it weren’t for ‘everything else’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Those scouts are fun scoots. 
I’ve got bonneville bobber on the brain. I dare not mention it in my house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## captainobvious

The Sinfoni amps are killer. Beautiful looks and sound. Those Explorers are sleepers- very warm, smooth home sound to them. In my opinion, a definite upgrade over the Mosconi's for a number of reasons.


I'm looking forward to seeing how Mark finishes the build. I always love his quality work and attention to detail.






Cheers


----------



## Mashburn

Might have to get some Explorer’s for the Explorer....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UNFORGIVEN

Nice setup, nice car, good taste overall. can't wait to see more progress.


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> Warm regards from the Baha-Gardens, Haifa IL
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the picutres from your Audi after the install!!!



Wow! I love the photos you post of your beautiful country - makes me so envious - I will visit some day. 

I have to get by looking at the photos in this calendar  (I was sad they didn’t put out one for 2019). 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Another teaser pic - good things are happening in the fab shop! 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH




----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> Another teaser pic - good things are happening in the fab shop!


Is this the "window" to sound quality?


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> Another teaser pic - good things are happening in the fab shop!



*EPIC!*


Oh boy, that looks like it'd be really fun to vinyl!  Or will it be wrapped in real carbon fiber? :surprised:

It's going in the ceiling, right, so you can always look up and see them beauties!? 

And the center ring is going to holographically project the four interconnected Audi rings into 3D space, and they're gonna dance to the beat, right?!

I kid.

Looks freakin' AMAZING, Jason! ??


----------



## Zippy

The Audi is really coming along. I can’t wait to get a chance to hear it. And props to Mark for the quality installation going on. I want photos of the amps installed in the trunk when that happens.


----------



## mumbles

Zippy said:


> The Audi is really coming along. I can’t wait to get a chance to hear it. And props to Mark for the quality installation going on. I want photos of the amps installed in the trunk when that happens.


I'll second, third and fourth this ^^^


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks fellas - I sent him a text asking for a pic of a rack......then I got nervous of what he might send me - and then I got this pic. It was an instant WOW! reaction from me.......like so many other well engineered and executed things (typically Italian.......MV Agusta or Ducati or Aprilia).......

In my mind was a simple black carpeted board with some type of beauty panel - all out would be covered by Alcantara, but this is beyond my imagining. The final product should look pretty cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babs

Gonna be awesome! Dude’s got skills for sure. Can’t wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zippy

bertholomey said:


> Thanks fellas - I sent him a text asking for a pic of a rack......then I got nervous of what he might send me - and then I got this pic.



Pic? What pic? I want to see!


----------



## mumbles

Zippy said:


> Pic? What pic? I want to see!


I'll second, third and fourth this ^^^


----------



## bertholomey

I rack pic other than the one above  You may have to go elsewhere for the kind of pic you are looking for 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Ok - a few more pics.......I’ll use his words......Are You Kidding Me???????? 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OCD66

Killer fab work.


----------



## captainobvious

This is going to look sooo good.


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> This is going to look sooo good.




Especially with these 4  I hope will sound good as well!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eddieg

This, is porn...


----------



## Babs

A veritable 'window' into the music.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

It's looking amazing Jason & Mark!


----------



## Zippy

bertholomey said:


> Ok - a few more pics.......I’ll use his words......Are You Kidding Me????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Now that’s the kinda pics I was talking about!

This is going to be an amazing install when done. Keep the updates flowing!


----------



## kmbkk

Looks awesome so far Jason! You make me want to get another car and start over. My wife isn’t having it though, lol!


----------



## bertholomey

I like this view as well 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Truthunter

This is looking really nice.

I'm trying to envision what will be placed in that center circle?... Perhaps an Audi, Sinfoni or NCSQ logo ?


----------



## bertholomey

Truthunter said:


> This is looking really nice.
> 
> I'm trying to envision what will be placed in that center circle?... Perhaps an Audi, Sinfoni or NCSQ logo ?




Thanks! 

Hmmmmm - million dollar question.......I like the NCSQ idea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 2f150

Your gonna love explorer. Nice install. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

2f150 said:


> Your gonna love explorer. Nice install.
> 
> View attachment 242881
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sweet! I love that! Is that the Heritage 3 in the distance? What do you have the Explorers hooked to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 2f150

bertholomey said:


> Sweet! I love that! Is that the Heritage 3 in the distance? What do you have the Explorers hooked to?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Yes H3 in front and H3 behind it. AD drivers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

*2015 Audi S4 - Helix, Sinfoni, Audison Thesis, Stereo Integrity*



2f150 said:


> Yes H3 in front and H3 behind it. AD drivers.
> 
> View attachment 242883
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Very Nice! I was torn between the H3’s and the H2’s - very cool that you can ‘stack’ them like that. Do the amps in general run very hot? Any instances of them turning off? Do you use fans? Not sure where you are geographically located. 

AD drivers are extremely nice! It isn’t good for me to be envious on my own build thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 2f150

bertholomey said:


> Very Nice! I was torn between the H3’s and the H2’s - very cool that you can ‘stack’ them like that. Do the amps in general run very hot? Any instances of them turning off? Do you use fans? Not sure where you are geographically located.
> 
> AD drivers are extremely nice! It isn’t good for me to be envious on my own build thread
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Thanks. At risk of stealing your build thunder I wanted to share a little and confirm your amp choice. I ran out of room along the back wall of my truck so I added Al brackets to hold the amp. There’s a processor and Zen on there too. 

The amps run very cool for me. I don’t push them too hard, but they can go there if you need. No fans. No thermal. Warm to the touch, no measurement. Cooling may benefit from amps mounted vertically. Air vents are also next to amps. My friend had thermal shutoff after extended play in hot weather. Need to confirm which amp(s). I’m in Huntington Beach CA. 

If yours are enclosed I would add fans or at least prepare for them in your rack. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

2f150 said:


> Thanks. At risk of stealing your build thunder I wanted to share a little and confirm your amp choice. I ran out of room along the back wall of my truck so I added Al brackets to hold the amp. There’s a processor and Zen on there too.
> 
> The amps run very cool for me. I don’t push them too hard, but they can go there if you need. No fans. No thermal. Warm to the touch, no measurement. Cooling may benefit from amps mounted vertically. Air vents are also next to amps. My friend had thermal shutoff after extended play in hot weather. Need to confirm which amp(s). I’m in Huntington Beach CA.
> 
> If yours are enclosed I would add fans or at least prepare for them in your rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank You very much! That is valuable information, and it is certainly appreciated. My amps will be vertical, and spaced off the back wall about 3/4” - and we have been discussing fans blowing on the heat sinks from the rear just to be safe. I had Mosconi amps in a tight configuration in a small trunk in my BRZ - never had them shut down - my only concern is driving down to Atlanta or Augusta in the summer with them playing at volume in a hot trunk. 

Huntington Beach - very nice - I spent an overnight there once for work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku

I need to buy another car from NC when the S4 is finished so I have an excuse to drive down for a day, just so I have an excuse for a demo before the next meet that we're both at. 

It's really coming along nicely, I bet you can't wait to get it back.


----------



## bertholomey

naiku said:


> I need to buy another car from NC when the S4 is finished so I have an excuse to drive down for a day, just so I have an excuse for a demo before the next meet that we're both at.
> 
> It's really coming along nicely, I bet you can't wait to get it back.




You don’t need to buy a car my friend - you and John blast down here - we can do some shooting - and some listening (likely listening first ) - stay the night, and blast back up North.....done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## bertholomey

Mark has been working hard on the car all this week and then Saturday-Monday this past weekend. I took some time to drive down to the shop on Sunday afternoon and spent a few fun hours watching the Doctor at work. 

He had an incident with the tweeter pods involving some unfortunate warping, so he started again with those. He sent me these pics - likely ready for paint. 





































When I got to the shop, Mark and Peter were pulling the amp rack out of the car - getting the fit just right. They put it back in the car to show how it will sit, and it will look once installed. 

Trunk side - there will be a large access panel that will recess into this opening. Otherwise - it will look like the back of the seats when anyone looks in there - unless they know this car well, they will hardly notice the loss of trunk space. 










Front side - there is about a 3" gap between the face of the rack and the back of the seats. 



















Roughly how the amps will sit in the rack.



















Oh.....the details.....in a part that will never be seen except in this pic.










He has been trying to explain the layering and the various materials to me for a while, but I just could not conceptualize it - I had to see it - so he made a little mock up.....



















Hmmmm - one of the layers.......










Routers work well with Aluminum.....(Paris photo bomb )



















With light










Layers and materials


----------



## captainobvious

Man that is going to look gorgeous. I like the choices of materials and finishes.


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> Man that is going to look gorgeous. I like the choices of materials and finishes.


I do too - he has been giddy as a school girl when we have spoken by phone......and I have sensed a bit of frustration when I couldn't 'get it' when explaining his plans via text or phone. 

But now.....I see the vision, and it is fantastic!


----------



## rockinridgeline

Going to look amazing.


----------



## Mic10is

OMG dude, youre always so extra....why cant u just slap together a plywood box and screw the amps to the back of it...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Mic10is said:


> OMG dude, youre always so extra....why cant u just slap together a plywood box and screw the amps to the back of it...


Jason is an "extra" kind of guy who is the devil in the details:surprised:


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> OMG dude, youre always so extra....why cant u just slap together a plywood box and screw the amps to the back of it...




What you describe is close to what was in my mind - especially when I was installing those large Mosconi amps. I bought the new amps, and things stepped up a bit in my mind.....but not by much. The ‘flair’ is primarily Mark looking at the interior/exterior of the vehicle, looking at the amps, and designing something that aesthetically fits in quality and appearance, with as much functionality as he can engineer. 

Sure, there is the concept that he is living vicariously through me since he doesn’t have time to install anything in the S2000 currently, and I’m more than willing to allow him to do that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1FinalInstall

OK, Mark is gettn' gangsta' (I think that's right) with this!! 
Looks awesome guys!


----------



## jcesl2

Looking good!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

Crikey, that's looking pretty freakin' fantastic, Jason.


----------



## bertholomey

Updates are still at a trickle......more work on the amp rack.....getting closer to being complete (on the amp rack). 

Paint



















Glue



















Leather










I love the way this looks!










One of the things I was so impressed with when I was down there - the amp rack itself was designed to be as light as possible. Mark pulled it out the trunk side - carrying it in front of him - with very little effort - this one is lighter than the one he built in the BRZ, but it is bigger. Fantastic job in designing this rack - so many pieces fitted together perfectly. The leather he sourced really does match the quality and color of the leather in the seats - extremely high quality. I'm excited to see the rack complete - and especially with the lights and the amps!


----------



## Razz2o4

Looks amazing!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

That looks great Jason.


----------



## Chris12

Just beautiful. Thanks for taking the time to post!


----------



## bertholomey

Got some of the lights on.......I think it is a super cool affect - especially when it is eventually in the car - with the seats down and the lights on......going to be (extra) nice. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babs

Wow that’s going to be gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> Got some of the lights on.......I think it is a super cool affect - especially when it is eventually in the car - with the seats down and the lights on......going to be (extra) nice.


That looks way too clean and classy, Jason.  You need to add the mirror ball, strobe lights, and fog machines!  And you can't roll without the fuzzy dice dangling from the rear view mirror, and the bobbing/dancing hula girl on top of the dash!

Then, and only then, will The Doctor have created a true masterpiece. :laugh:


----------



## diy.phil

That looks real pretty!!
Can those guys like hurry up lol


----------



## bertholomey

Mark is working hard, in the home stretch on the rack, just have the sub enclosure to complete. The goal is installed and tuned by SVR 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Truthunter

bertholomey said:


> The goal is installed and tuned by SVR


Looking forward to hearing it :thumbsup:


----------



## bertholomey

Got the set-offs in with carbon and lights — getting closer to getting the rack in the car and everything wired up. 

I’ll tell you truthfully....when I double clicked the last pic to see it on the Mac......I gasped, and my heart skipped a beat - equivalent to hair on your arms and legs raising up because of the sound of a car - really cool stuff with car audio. 



































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zippy

It’s really looking good Jason. I can’t wait to get a chance to hear it.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Bo! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

My next SQ car.....Renault Trezor  I can see Matt R climbing in there right now! .......not sure about speaker locations - no A pillars may be a problem.....

https://youtu.be/dsWxMoh3_50



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> My next SQ car.....Renault Trezor  I can see Matt R climbing in there right now! .......not sure about speaker locations - no A pillars may be a problem.....
> 
> https://youtu.be/dsWxMoh3_50


I thought for sure that was a render. I was waiting for it to transform and stand up. I'm still not 100% its NOT a render.


----------



## Zippy

Yeah, I’ll take the Audi P18 over that. 

 https://youtu.be/thObS14Oq0M


----------



## bertholomey

Yep - you are right - I’d rather have that - TA will be a breeze. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## captainobvious

Ugly rear end 


And fly by wire everything? That may scare me.


----------



## chasingSQ

looks great jason !!


----------



## bertholomey

Two pics from this weekend.....getting very close. I’ll likely repost the pics in a summary fashion once the entire car is complete. 

It is an understatement to say I was blown away with how the amps look with / without the lights on. There is so much fine detail here that I know I’m going to appreciate even more in person vs through photos. Mark said another fella in the shop kept saying, ‘people may not even comprehend the level of detail and invested time that it took to pull this off’. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> Two pics from this weekend.....getting very close. I’ll likely repost the pics in a summary fashion once the entire car is complete.
> 
> It is an understatement to say I was blown away with how the amps look with / without the lights on. There is so much fine detail here that I know I’m going to appreciate even more in person vs through photos. Mark said another fella in the shop kept saying, ‘people may not even comprehend the level of detail and invested time that it took to pull this off’.


Looks absolutely FANTASTIC Jason (and Mark)!!!

The amps and amp rack easily match the quality and aesthetics of the car, which is a high compliment.

My admiration for incredible fabricators & designers like Mark are...

#1. Their keen sense of quality design & aesthetics in the first place.

#2. How they can take just the vision in their head and heart and organize/translate that to a physical masterpiece...

Being able to _preconceive_ and comprehend exactly WHAT and HOW all of the many, many bits and pieces will need to fit together _in a particular sequence_ in order to pull off the design just blows me away.

IME, there are quite a few guys and gals that have the technical ability to execute a highly-complex, multi-faceted fabrication like this. However, there are very few with those technical abilities who also possess the excellent design sense and aesthetic qualities as well. For example, just two other guys off the top of my head with both of these skills or attributes are Robolop and Matt Schaeffer...








Congrats to both you and Mark. This setup would make me smile Every Day in regards to both Sound AND Vision. :thumbsup:


----------



## bertholomey

Thank you so much Billy - exactly my thoughts of the process and the final product. 

Mark would attempt to explain his thoughts to me, I would nod and mumble assent, though not seeing the vision. Once I get a photo......then I start to see what he had already finished in his head. And you are right - one thing to have the tools and talent - another to have the creative vision......and vice versa - can dream it up, but can it be executed. I’m very fortunate to have a 2nd vehicle designed and installed by Mark. Love that vid BTW - I’m going to look up more of Matt’s vids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MoparMike

Just caught up on this build thread and I'm glad that I did. Beautiful car and the install appears to be doing it justice. That amp rack is gorgeous!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

bbfoto said:


> Looks absolutely FANTASTIC Jason (and Mark)!!!
> 
> The amps and amp rack easily match the quality and aesthetics of the car, which is a high compliment.
> 
> My admiration for incredible fabricators & designers like Mark are...
> 
> #1. Their keen sense of quality design & aesthetics in the first place.
> 
> #2. How they can take just the vision in their head and heart and organize/translate that to a physical masterpiece...
> 
> Being able to _preconceive_ and comprehend exactly WHAT and HOW all of the many, many bits and pieces will need to fit together _in a particular sequence_ in order to pull off the design just blows me away.
> 
> IME, there are quite a few guys and gals that have the technical ability to execute a highly-complex, multi-faceted fabrication like this. However, there are very few with those technical abilities who also possess the excellent design sense and aesthetic qualities as well. For example, just two other guys off the top of my head with both of these skills or attributes are Robolop and Matt Schaeffer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to both you and Mark. This setup would make me smile Every Day in regards to both Sound AND Vision. :thumbsup:


I definitely agree! 

You also have to include Tom Miller, EVERYONE @ Spokane Audio & Avant Garde Design (Roadster Shop Interior builders), TheDavel (Dave Smyer), Chris Yato and Micah Williams. I know I'm forgetting a few...

In case anyone wants some inspiration.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

How long before this car is finished and back in the hands of the owner? Just seems like it has taken forever.


----------



## bertholomey

Soon, very soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## captainobvious

Hillbilly SQ said:


> How long before this car is finished and back in the hands of the owner? Just seems like it has taken forever.





Executing a high quality build like this takes a lot of time. More time than most people would think. Especially when you are already working full time and have other commitments.


----------



## cooverjosh

captainobvious said:


> Executing a high quality build like this takes a lot of time. More time than most people would think. Especially when you are already working full time and have other commitments.




Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

Turned out great.


----------



## captainobvious

It's looking *awesome*. Can't wait to see the completed build. Mark is really talented.


----------



## bertholomey

What’s going on here? 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

You in SC now getting a tune?


----------



## Audi_SQ4

There's some high tech goings on taking place right there.....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Yep - Mark and I arrived yesterday evening to get set up - we have sound! 

Going over this morning to TUNE!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Today went very well - got a great preliminary tune on the Audi - will have time to analyze it and determine where I want it to go - really cool to have the option of several sources - going to listen a bit tonight and then on the drive back tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Glad to see the car is finally back in your hands. I get that quality work takes time when the installer has several other irons in the fire but man I woulda gone bonkers.


----------



## bertholomey

Posting up some of the activities over the last couple weeks that I haven't shared yet. 

Everything pulled out - diving in to get the amp rack completely installed.....














































Clean connections to the amp - I really like the aesthetic here. 










The Helix was mounted to a piece that can be easily removed - with long enough wires to place the entire assembly in the center of the trunk for full access. 










Gets us to this point.....










As he did in the BRZ, Mark covered the rear deck to provide a bit more of a 'finished' look. 










Amp Rack back in - this is the back side - it will have a 'wall' with an access panel - so when looking in the trunk - it will appear as if you are looking at the rear seats. But, I'll be able to get to the connections I need. The fans push air through the heat sinks of the amps and everything vents through the top of the amp rack. 




























And then the other side of the rack - no lights, outside of the car 










lights, inside the car. 










My next post will be regarding the tuning weekend we had.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Some cool stuff! Would like to hear it for sure. Are you planning on attending SVR this year?


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Gerald - I’m planning on being there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH




----------



## Babs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku

Can't wait to check the install out in person. Looks great.


----------



## tonynca

That looks freaking awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy

Looks top notch as expected. Are you planning on being at Ian’s event in the fall? I’d love to hear it.


----------



## captainobvious

I get excited every time I see this thread pop up with new posts, expecting to see more pics of Marks work. 




Didn't mention before, but I love the fact that Mark carpeted the underside of the rear deck just to give a more finished look. These are the small details that set his work apart....and which (ahem, Hillbilly !  ) add more time to a build. There is so much work involved that you don't even necessarily notice without seeing the full build progress like this. Awesome job Mark.


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> I get excited every time I see this thread pop up with new posts, expecting to see more pics of Marks work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't mention before, but I love the fact that Mark carpeted the underside of the rear deck just to give a more finished look. These are the small details that set his work apart....and which (ahem, Hillbilly !  ) add more time to a build. There is so much work involved that you don't even necessarily notice without seeing the full build progress like this. Awesome job Mark.




Same here my friend when I see your build log has a new addition - I just had that distinct pleasure - seeing the awesome work you completed on the dash. 

Mark tries to point out those details to me as well - because I gloss over some of the fine details because I’m so focused on the bigger stuff. Small things like the shrouds around the fans - in my mind, I was expecting a hole with a fan inside it - he makes the ordinary look so much more elegant than what I had in my mind - something that I’ll be happier with long term. 

I need to post the pictures of the wiring to the battery and the Anderson connector as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Hey guys - let me know if you or someone you know may be interested in a quality home DAC that I'm selling. 

FS: AURALiC Vega DAC


----------



## bertholomey

A couple weekends ago, I had the opportunity to pick up the car and take it to Charleston for a preliminary tune. 

I picked up a new battery at a dealership Saturday morning in Charlotte, and then Mark and I drove over to Charleston. It was amazing to drive the car again! I'm so grateful to have had an SI to drive for the time being, but the S4 does a few things that the SI can't do  

I was running a bit behind, and I'm a weeny.....so I didn't try updating the Helix / Director before the drive from Charlotte to Charleston. We arrived, and John updated both pieces.......sound for the first time since everything was installed! It was running the last BRZ tune, and it wasn't bad  

It was at this time that I actually had some time to check out a few more of the install features. 

The new battery + the power / ground cables coming from the Anderson connector under the rear of the car. 










Two Stinger Marine switches - one for the Anderson connector and one for system shut off. 










As I mentioned earlier - lovely job with the wiring in my opinion, and the little touches with the fan shrouds are the details that will continually please me every time I look at it. 










As I mentioned - there will be a back wall covering all of the wiring, but it will have an access panel to provide the ability to service all of it. 

So Saturday evening was for getting things set up and ready for tuning to commence the next morning. 

Mark and I had some time Sunday morning to enjoy a little of the scenery of Charleston harbor before spending the day in a garage  




























I won't boar you with the details of the tune - I took some notes on it - and I spelled out the process in the BRZ thread. 

But......we measured each speaker near field - to make small correction in EQ to smooth out only gross issues from just the speaker.....and to check polarity. 




























We adjusted the pots in the Helix for the A&K 2 volt analog input. 










Something like this when we were nearly finished - tweets, mid range, mid bass










John did a quick adjustment for time alignment to center the vocal, but that was fairly easy because he wasn't in the car but a couple minutes. I ran through my various inputs, and all were good. 

I felt the car had good focused imaging, and it was fairly dynamic. I think these amps were a good choice. I didn't get a lot of time with it that night, but I drove 3 hours back to Charlotte with it. What a drive! I felt the system was very good - it was just such a pleasure to drive with a good system again - it has been a little while. I'm trying to be realistic, but it seems the Audi should have more potential than the BRZ.....which to me, is a very encouraging thing to contemplate.


----------



## ErinH

I literally got excited reading your last post. And it's not even my car.


----------



## Mashburn

Everybody knows the Civic SI is better than a Audi. I may consider trading you since you like it so much, with a little cash on your end. Lol.

On a serious note. LOVE the progress Mark has made. Seeing pictures of this install only makes me want to see it in person even more! Excited he will be doing the Explorer as well. 

Ready to take a look in the near future!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi_SQ4

Jason, so glad your Audi S4 is coming together and almost completed...!!! 

Now time to fine tune....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf

This car needs something....maybe like a sticker or something...........hmmmm yeah..........that says, I don't know; maybe NCSQ?.....Now where would you get one of those......


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> This car needs something....maybe like a sticker or something...........hmmmm yeah..........that says, I don't know; maybe NCSQ?.....Now where would you get one of those......




You are exactly right my friend, and I have one ready to go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## captainobvious

Great choice on the breakers for the power feeds. Those Stinger SCBM marine units are fantastic. So much better quality than their "car audio" line. I use them exclusively now. I'm very happy to read this update and hear about the great experience of getting to get at least a taste of the new system. Im sure that is very exciting for you! You're almost there bro


----------



## bertholomey

Mark put in another 12 hour day yesterday and today.......wow! Trying to get this wrapped up for me to attend SVR this coming weekend. Whether I go or not, Mark is working his tail off to get this project finished, and it is appreciated!

So first - the finished touches on the back of the amp rack. Finished trim piece, back panel for servicing the wires, and trunk light. 




























I think this looks incredible! - and much more light than stock. Most folks looking in the trunk would think this is stock.....nothing to see here.....no stereo or anything.....










And and update on the tweeters.....

this afternoon: 










and in the car - Wow! I'm so impressed with the curves - how well these integrate with the rest of the interior of the car.


----------



## ErinH

Wow. Those sail panels look incredible. The finish and the style of them remind me of the B&W speakers.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Mate! I had that same thought in my mind when I saw the pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ambesolman

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Mate! I had that same thought in my mind when I saw the pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Love the way your car came out. I have a ‘14 s4 w/b&o I’m wanting to upgrade. For the b8.5 with b&o, does anyone know the max depth of the 3way speakers up front? Thinking of just finding good measuring drivers and going active with a MiniDSP 6x8. Any suggestions are also welcome. Been looking on Madisound fwiw. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

ambesolman said:


> Love the way your car came out. I have a ‘14 s4 w/b&o I’m wanting to upgrade. For the b8.5 with b&o, does anyone know the max depth of the 3way speakers up front? Thinking of just finding good measuring drivers and going active with a MiniDSP 6x8. Any suggestions are also welcome. Been looking on Madisound fwiw. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I appreciate that! I’m not sure if the depth of the 3’s In the dash - the Thesis drivers were already installed. I know that Illusion Audio C8’s will fit (with a lot of work) in the doors. I think what you have suggested is a good plan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I may have missed it but what's the plan for the sub?


----------



## bertholomey

Stereo Integrity BM mkV in a fiberglass enclosure providing 0.65 cu ft of airspace - similar to what I enjoyed on the BRZ, but with a slightly larger enclosure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ambesolman

*2015 Audi S4 - Helix, Sinfoni, Audison Thesis, Stereo Integrity*



bertholomey said:


> Stereo Integrity BM mkV in a fiberglass enclosure providing 0.65 cu ft of airspace - similar to what I enjoyed on the BRZ, but with a slightly larger enclosure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Same here. 



bertholomey said:


> I appreciate that! I’m not sure if the depth of the 3’s In the dash - the Thesis drivers were already installed. I know that Illusion Audio C8’s will fit (with a lot of work) in the doors. I think what you have suggested is a good plan.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Good to know. As far as selecting drivers, all I understand out of all the listed parameters is frequency response. Some of the better midranges I’m seeing are actually the full range drivers. Any issues using one in place of a driver designed as a midrange?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ambesolman

Btw, this is a thing of beauty. Can’t wait to see how the SI works with it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> Stereo Integrity BM mkV in a fiberglass enclosure providing 0.65 cu ft of airspace - similar to what I enjoyed on the BRZ, but with a slightly larger enclosure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I meant where is it going? Trunk or somewhere up front like the BRZ? Basically, will your wife want to ride shotgun after the sub is installed


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I meant where is it going? Trunk or somewhere up front like the BRZ? Basically, will your wife want to ride shotgun after the sub is installed


It is going up front, and she will be fine riding in the passenger seat


----------



## ambesolman

bertholomey said:


> It is going up front, and she will be fine riding in the passenger seat




Where up front?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tranv9565

AWESOME JOB! Now how does she sound?!


----------



## bertholomey

Sounds pretty good - it has potential - need to get a full tune done to really assess the strengths and weaknesses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Truthunter




----------



## Chris12

bertholomey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Amazing

It almost looks like you have a TV screen that’s displaying an image of those amps back there.


----------



## captainobvious

Wow, that came out great!


----------



## LBaudio

uffff


----------



## ambesolman

Really nice. What is the symbol in the center?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

ambesolman said:


> Really nice. What is the symbol in the center?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has something to do with the amps......

Sinfoni


----------



## bertholomey

Back in the driveway! 










Shot of the amp rack without the lights










Lighting in the trunk



















really shouldn't need a flashlight when checking wires










And the front stage


----------



## naiku

Love the stealthy look from the trunk, as well as that view through the front seats with the rear folded down!! Hope you can make it up here next month so I can take a look in person.


----------



## Mashburn

Pictures do not do this justice! I had the privilege of going with Jason to pick it up. Mark absolutely KILLED this install. Top notch work, without a doubt! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Mashburn said:


> Pictures do not do this justice! I had the privilege of going with Jason to pick it up. Mark absolutely KILLED this install. Top notch work, without a doubt!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks Jacob! You will get an extended demo too as well - soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Niebur3

I could go back through the build log, but is it a 2-way or 3-way front stage?


----------



## bertholomey

It is a 3-way + sub. Thesis tweets and mid range + IA C8 mid bass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## captainobvious

Didn't even notice the carbon aesthetic around the logo until you put the picture up without the led accent lighting. I'm sure there are a bunch of details we won't pick up on until we see it in person. Incredible work by Mark once again. I'm sure you are thrilled to have this beautifully finished install. Congrats!


----------



## eddieg

bertholomey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Speechless - I have no speech 

Or better:


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Eddie! Mark’s creation has the same effect on me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH

There’s got to be some way to install the amp rack on your hood so you can show it off to the world. Right?


----------



## LBaudio

very nice install!
amp rack is killer


----------



## AD Ventium

Honestly never seen a more beautiful amp rack with such amazing equipment! Going to be following more of this thread as I think as of Friday we are about to be Audi brothers!


----------



## makunetsumaru

nice. such a great build dude


----------



## bertholomey

I'll post a few additional pics I took for the FB post. 



















Mark is going to recut the carbon emblem to fill in the tiny little gaps you can see. 










*Sinfoni Explorer Amplifier *- one for tweeters, and one for mid ranges @ 60x2 - these are replacing the Mosconi Class A (100x2) and the Zero 3 (270x2).

Explorer Amplifiers










Sinfoni Heritage Two - one for mid bass and one for sub @ 115x2 and 415x1 - these are replacing the Mosconi 200.4 (200x2 MB + nearly 1k for sub). 

Heritage 2 Amplifiers


----------



## optimaprime

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Eddie! Mark’s creation has the same effect on me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


gorgeous car ,gear and install but did I miss the sub build?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

He's holding out on us! Maybe Mark is gonna go all Benny Z on him and cut a hole in the front floorboard


----------



## bertholomey

No - you didn’t miss build pics of the sub enclosure - I’m keeping those to myself - I think it will be fun for me to see listeners responses without prior knowledge - and I think the mystery of ‘how he did it’ is a little fun. 

And no - there is no hole cut in the floor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TREOSOLS

A hole through the floor would look so good!


----------



## Mic10is

this looks like an amazing start, i cant wait to see the next version after you go to a show and some random nobody makes some asinine comment and causes you to rebuild something needlessly 


but so far, i like it---no pics of mid install tho?


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> this looks like an amazing start, i cant wait to see the next version after you go to a show and some random nobody makes some asinine comment and causes you to rebuild something needlessly
> 
> 
> but so far, i like it---no pics of mid install tho?


That is always a possibility.....but I'm going to restrain myself.......and continue to come back to this post........how I would hate to prove you right 

The mid install and the mid bass install pre-dated the current build - Ian knocked those out when he had the car - not much to show there


----------



## bertholomey

Mid Range placement and grill. 











Listening Session 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zippy

Notice, there are no pics of his windshield. The sub is mounted center windshield free air to the elements. J/K 

With all seriousness, I can’t wait to hear this install. Everything looks amazing.


----------



## AD Ventium

After reading through the thread I couldn’t find what exactly is the depth clearance for the door woofer?


----------



## bertholomey

AD Ventium said:


> After reading through the thread I couldn’t find what exactly is the depth clearance for the door woofer?




That may be determined in the coming weeks. The dash mid range install of the Thesis 3’s and the door install of the Illusion Audio 8’s predated the current install. Mark did not remove the door cards this go around, so I don’t known the details regarding the depth of the driver or clearance to the card. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AD Ventium

Okay thank you hopefully I am find out soon if I pull my own doorcards, granted I get some free time, I post measurements if I get them.


----------



## Mashburn

*Sinfoni Explorer Amplifier *- one for tweeters, and one for mid ranges @ 60x2 - these are replacing the Mosconi Class A (100x2) and the Zero 3 (270x2).



Explorer Amplifiers














Sinfoni Heritage Two - one for mid bass and one for sub @ 115x2 and 415x1 - these are replacing the Mosconi 200.4 (200x2 MB + nearly 1k for sub). 




Had the pleasure of meeting up with Jason this evening. For those who don’t know me, just know that I have heard the previous build of the BRZ, multiple times, on multiple tunes over the years.

I have to say that already, I think the Audi is at that level. Can’t wait to hear the revision tune.

My biggest take away is in the quote, 50% less power, no distortion, no noise, and as loud as the BRZ.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Mashburn said:


> Had the pleasure of meeting up with Jason this evening. For those who don’t know me, just know that I have heard the previous build of the BRZ, multiple times, on multiple tunes over the years.
> 
> I have to say that already, I think the Audi is at that level. Can’t wait to hear the revision tune.
> 
> My biggest take away is in the quote, 50% less power, no distortion, no noise, and as loud as the BRZ.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jacob! It was a fun time giving a proper demo (haven't done that in a little bit). Thank you for the feedback and the general audio discussion - this really is the fun part of the hobby - sharing the enjoyment of what was created. 

We will get together again for an 'after' demo.


----------



## bertholomey

Spent the weekend tuning with John. Again, I’m so grateful that he is willing to spend so much time helping me get the best sound possible from the install / equipment. 

We completed the tune, and it was solid! The really big deal was tuning the newly completed sub / enclosure. The feedback I got from John was that the sub / enclosure works extremely well in this car. John was impressed with the quality of the sound of the subsystem - he is familiar with the fantastic SI BM mkV sub - same as what I used in the BRZ- he was impressed with how the sub sounded / performed in the enclosure Mark built. And the power of the small Sinfoni Heritage 2 amp was impressive at 400 watts @ 4 ohm. 

After we got done with the tune - we turned our attention to re-gaining the system. All of the gains were at the minimum level, and I wanted a bit more output using the analog output of the A&K DAP. We put the O-Scope on the amps and moved them from and average of about 14 watts (readout on O-Scope) to a little over 100 watts on the mid range and mid bass amps and 400 watts on the sub amp (the tweeter amp at minimum gain was -17.5 dB in the DSP - so no gain adjustment was needed). 

So - plenty of power now - gained at least 6 dB on the entire system. It is dynamic in my very biased opinion. John tweaked the tune a bit after the gain adjustment, and Wow! It is impressive! Fantastic time with my friend and a pretty impressive sound now. 

Mark asked me today what the difference is between this system and the BRZ - I really believe it is the amps - I know that flies in the face of many on the forum - but that is my experience. 

A bit of a Sunday evening listening session. Angie is very impressive!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Gave it a wash yesterday - snapped a few pics because I actually put tire stuff on - Bill would be proud!

[
















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chasingSQ

Mic10is said:


> this looks like an amazing start, i cant wait to see the next version after you go to a show and some random nobody makes some asinine comment and causes you to rebuild something needlessly
> 
> 
> but so far, i like it---no pics of mid install tho?


i will be that guy ...lol


----------



## bertholomey

Not a great couple posts to follow for adding an 'update' 

John put a fantastic (in my opinion) tune in the Audi with the Helix Pro mkii DSP. It was lively, dynamic, and tonally really solid - perhaps not the best descriptors, but that is what I've got. At times I felt the depth wasn't what I wanted, but I felt the overall performance of the Audi was better than the BRZ. (which I primarily attribute to the amplifiers). 

When some of my friends started speaking of the MiniDSP and Dirac Live, I of course was intrigued. I started to do a lot of reading, and there were some compelling items that got my attention. As I got more interested, it was hard to think about leaving the Helix platform - mature, user-friendly software, customer-centered software and support, build quality, and experience with great performance in the BRZ and many, many other cars. 

The really intriguing part about it was the 'allure' of mixed phase filters - especially as it relates to my speaker positions.....tweets nearer to the listener in the sails, mids deep in the dash reflecting off the windshield, mid bass in the lower doors, sub in the front. Could Dirac Live do something that manual tuning simply can't overcome? I have to point out that some in the Helix camp state strongly that FIR filters, etc. are not needed (somewhat useless) in the car environment. My other cause for pause......I JUST got the Helix installed.....and the Director......and the cables for the Director......

Well, this intrigue wasn't enough for me to 'pull the trigger'.......fortunately for me......a great friend suggested that I install his MiniDSP that he didn't have installed yet - to try out.......put the Helix tune on it.....see if the 'SQ' was comparable, and then play with the Dirac Live portion to see if I could 'tell a difference'. 

I installed the unit - the software seemed daunting at first until a couple friends walked me through it - no issues. I was able to fairly easily and completely enter in the same tune I had from the Helix, and there was a lot of comparison with the sound - I felt the sound was a bit 'sweeter', 'more musical', vs 'clinical' - terrible descriptors again, and it may have been from expectation bias since I couldn't have them on a blind switcher. 

Then John was able to log in with TeamViewer and help walk me through Dirac Live for the first time, and I eventually got comfortable with taking measurements, applying the curve, and optimizing. This is where I really heard the differences - my experience lined up with what I had been reading. My observations stated simply - sound stage opened up and images tightened up. Fortunately my friend Jacob came over to the house a few times and could give me direct feedback regarding all of these aspects. 

It was a large enough difference that I ordered the MiniDSP 8x12DL, and then sent my loaner back to my friend......and scheduled to meet up with Mark to complete the swap. 





































Of course that wasn't exactly welcome news to him because there was a certain amount of pride in that wonderful Director install......and then there were the wires that were recently run through the car......but he relented, and we got together this past weekend.










I, in my ignorance and naivete thought the MiniDSP wired remote would just 'drop in'......um, no. The 'box' was nearly double the depth of the Director - it could 'drop in' if I didn't care about the door of the compartment closing.....well, we did. 










So Mark and Peter started brainstorming solutions - cutting the 'box' in half, or pulling out the board and creating a new faceplate. This is the direction they took. Of course.....square 'holes' is tough without a CNC machine, but Mark made it happen! And of course - all of this had to take place 'right now' because I was driving the car back home. 





































And the door can close 










I like carbon fiber - I know with the availability of vinyls, it has been easy to CF everything......but when a piece can be made from real CF, and it can tie in the amp rack - then it is perfect for this application in my opinion. 

So, he may make some mods to it before Finals, but the DSP is mounted and working - and I'm getting more comfortable with the software and with running Dirac Live. I'm going to Ian's meet in a couple weeks, and hopefully I'll get good feedback from those fellas. 

Another item that was addressed this weekend - I've had a persistent noise in my left mid bass - wasn't sure if it was a piece of plastic that had gotten un-secured, a piece of sound deadener that may have fallen - touching the rear of the cone (well, spider), a part of the surround touching the grill, or something wrong with the driver itself. Well, Mark diagnosed it as a problem with the speaker, and I'm getting them replaced soon - an unexpected expense and another trip to Charlotte, but the noise was bothering me terribly. Hopefully the new drivers will be perfect - difficult for me to get a 100% feel for these Illusion Audio C8 drivers with this little noise. 

So - a short trip to Virginia to hang with at least 2 fellas that have been using MiniDSP a lot longer than me so I can get some good insight, and then a trip to Louisville to see how the car does in the 2x for the 2020 season. I'm likely going to be in the hotly contested Modified class, but no worries - the sound is getting closer and closer to what pleases me - may not please a judge, but it pleases me - what it is all about.


----------



## Mashburn

I’ve loved being able to follow this build closely. Mark has done an outstanding job with the build, without a doubt. Love the direction you have taken this car! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ambesolman

You've done a great job documenting this project. I was thinking of trying out the remote for my minidsp 6x8 in the ashtray after seeing your director in there. Now I know what needs to be done to make it fit and look good. Any idea what weave of CF he used? Looks same as factory trim. I'm a bit of a CF whore myself and will likely be attempting to replicate this idea.


----------



## SQBMWX1

I ve also been following the build. I m in Wilmington now, so I will be able to hit some shows up by you. Great work!


----------



## naiku

bertholomey said:


> I, in my ignorance and naivete thought the MiniDSP wired remote would just 'drop in'......um, no. The 'box' was nearly double the depth of the Director - it could 'drop in' if I didn't care about the door of the compartment closing.....well, we did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Mark and Peter started brainstorming solutions - cutting the 'box' in half, or pulling out the board and creating a new faceplate. This is the direction they took. Of course.....square 'holes' is tough without a CNC machine, but Mark made it happen! And of course - all of this had to take place 'right now' because I was driving the car back home.


The one thing I wish MiniDSP would update is the remote, I have no idea why the metal box for it needs to be as big as it is. Looks like they did a nice job with cutting the new faceplate for it, certainly better than my DIY version


----------



## bertholomey

ambesolman said:


> You've done a great job documenting this project. I was thinking of trying out the remote for my minidsp 6x8 in the ashtray after seeing your director in there. Now I know what needs to be done to make it fit and look good. Any idea what weave of CF he used? Looks same as factory trim. I'm a bit of a CF whore myself and will likely be attempting to replicate this idea.




Thanks!!! Mark let me know that it is 2x2 twill - he had picked up a sheet for the amp rack, and fortunately he had a couple small pieces left over. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH

I hope Mark sees this thread because...

Mark, you do some awesome work!


----------



## tonynca

That Minidsp controller is ugly but you made it look x5 better. I'm glad you hopped on the Dirac Live train. This car deserves nothing less.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter

See... I told you it would all work out 

Remote mount came out really nice!

Can't wait to hear it in ~10 days... And I see something there that I need


----------



## bertholomey

I thought I’d post this in case anyone was interested in seeing a couple graphs within the Dirac Live software. 

The first two pics are the left / right with just crossovers and Time Alignment applied - no pre-EQ in the Plug-In. 

The second two pics are after optimization (the orange/green line) - I kept the unoptimized graph in there to show the radical difference between the pre and post Dirac optimization. 

The tune sounds pretty good with no pre-EQ - a lot better than a previous attempt with no pre-EQ. I think many consumers (not necessarily ‘audiophiles’) would be extremely pleased with how this preset sounds. 

I may do a blind test with the folks at Ian’s meet to see if they can pick out the preset that belongs to these graphs. 








































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto

^That looks REALLY nice, J! :thumbsup:

It seems like it would be very easy to hear the difference between those two responses, especially in those frequency ranges.  IME, there would be a drastic improvement in overal tonal balance, detail/clarity, dynamics/impact, and imaging/staging with the DL corrections seen in your graphs! WooHoo!


----------



## bertholomey

I have been in Fayetteville for work this week, and got to see some cool things......like this bike! Love the cafe racer genre. 











And the Airborne museum. Shelton was a warrior among warriors! And that Iron Mike statue is just cool. 
















































They had a fascinating exhibit that was there temporarily. 

https://www.ija.archives.gov/home

And the best part of the week was hanging with Mic for a couple hours and getting a demo of his car. I wish him luck on getting the last few things accomplished before Finals - the car sounded incredible! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> I have been in Fayetteville for work this week, and got to see some cool things......like this bike! Love the cafe racer genre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Airborne museum. Shelton was a warrior among warriors! And that Iron Mike statue is just cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a fascinating exhibit that was there temporarily.
> 
> https://www.ija.archives.gov/home
> 
> And the best part of the week was hanging with Mic for a couple hours and getting a demo of his car. I wish him luck on getting the last few things accomplished before Finals - the car sounded incredible!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


thanks for coming by and the feedback. Im glad I could make a few changes while you were here to make you leave happy.....although I did accomplish a rare feat in making Bertholomey unhappy while listening to music for a few moments....
but faith was restored with a few changes

hopefully My finals tunes will be even better....but ill was pretty impressed with it this morning w the Amazon HD tracks


----------



## eddieg

MDSP with DL JOY OH JOY! 

Something nice for fun listening: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LHyicZB2-E


----------



## Truthunter

Finally got a chance to listen to this new creation this past weekend and it was incredibly satisfying.

Staging and instrument separation was some of the best I've heard in a vehicle. Another thing that really stood out was the definition/resolution of the sub & midbass tonality - so clean & tight sounding with zero overhang and of course all emanating from the top of the dash - something I need to improve on in my vehicle. IMO, the performance of this system is on another level compared to the BRZ... and that is no small feat.


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> MDSP with DL JOY OH JOY!
> 
> 
> 
> Something nice for fun listening:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LHyicZB2-E




I like that! Hey - I need to send you a PM later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Truthunter said:


> Finally got a chance to listen to this new creation this past weekend and it was incredibly satisfying.
> 
> 
> 
> Staging and instrument separation was some of the best I've heard in a vehicle. Another thing that really stood out was the definition/resolution of the sub & midbass tonality - so clean & tight sounding with zero overhang and of course all emanating from the top of the dash - something I need to improve on in my vehicle. IMO, the performance of this system is on another level compared to the BRZ... and that is no small feat.




Thank you Ryan - that is very much appreciated. And - I am very thankful for your feedback - the things I want to improve, the things I don’t want to screw up 

I’m glad you didn’t get out and declare that I should set it on fire and roll it down a hill  No wait, only one person has told me that about one of my vehicles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> Thank you Ryan - that is very much appreciated. And - I am very thankful for your feedback - the things I want to improve, the things I don’t want to screw up
> 
> I’m glad you didn’t get out and declare that I should set it on fire and roll it down a hill  No wait, only one person has told me that about one of my vehicles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I never said to roll it down a hill.....


----------



## oabeieo

Mic10is said:


> I never said to roll it down a hill.....




So just light it on fire ...geeeesh


----------



## naiku

Truthunter said:


> Finally got a chance to listen to this new creation this past weekend and it was incredibly satisfying.


I'm still in awe at the subwoofer location, I want to reverse engineer it just to see how it is all put together. 



bertholomey said:


> Thank you Ryan - that is very much appreciated. And - I am very thankful for your feedback - the things I want to improve, the things I don’t want to screw up


The car sounded great, even though I think I demo'd it on the wrong preset, thought about changing presets with the remote while I was in there but was enjoying it too much to really worry about it. Can't wait to hear what you think of it after getting all the microphone positions correct and hopefully get another demo in the not too distant future.


----------



## Mic10is

oabeieo said:


> Mic10is said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said to roll it down a hill.....<img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So just light it on fire ...geeeesh <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Razz" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

I don't think those were my exact words...
Maybe like "set a match to it"....

But he may not be referring to all the times I said that either...


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> I don't think those were my exact words...
> Maybe like "set a match to it"....
> 
> But he may not be referring to all the times I said that either...




The ‘gentlest’ was......’you need to just start over with that tune’  

But is always conferred in the kindest way, and my betterment as the basis - he assures me it is for my own good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> Mic10is said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think those were my exact words...
> Maybe like "set a match to it"....
> 
> But he may not be referring to all the times I said that either...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ‘gentlest’ was......’you need to just start over with that tune’
> 
> But is always conferred in the kindest way, and my betterment as the basis - he assures me it is for my own good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...


Whoa whoa whoa.....you're making me seem like a monster 

You neglected to mention that the comment was proceeded by yet another infamous Jasonism " hey Mic come listen to this tune. It's all 6db slopes"

Show some compassion since I can never get back those few moments I actively pretended to listen to your numerous 6db slope tunes ?????


----------



## Mashburn

Good luck this weekend! Wish I could have made it out there with you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> Whoa whoa whoa.....you're making me seem like a monster
> 
> You neglected to mention that the comment was proceeded by yet another infamous Jasonism " hey Mic come listen to this tune. It's all 6db slopes"
> 
> Show some compassion since I can never get back those few moments I actively pretended to listen to your numerous 6db slope tunes ?????




‘Mic the Monster’ or ‘Monster Mic’ - not sure which is better. 










Say....that is a good idea.....I’m going to set up one of those wonderful 6 dB tunes for you to enjoy at Finals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

I dropped off the Audi with Mark last week while I was on vacation. The main objectives were as follows: 



- see if a new grounding point would make any difference with the small amount of RFI noise I perceive when the engine is on. *Noise dropped by 50%*



- replace the mid bass drivers since the driver's side speaker's voice coil was slightly mis-aligned - causing some scratchiness. *New drivers in new rings and new sound deadening*



- Run new RCA for A&K *New RCA run*



- Check underneath Thesis Mid Range for dampening materials *Pulled the old material and installed new material*



- Stretch the grill cloth over the grills for the mid range *They look brand new*



I'm happy to say that Mark was successful with these objectives. 



I feel the mid bass drivers have a bit more stable platform from which to play, and the addition of the sound deadener is like a nice warm blanket in a cold night......just gives a nice feeling of security 



Here are some pics of the previous and the new


























































Bare Canvas

























Let's make some rings 




































And let's add some deadener to the inner skin and the outer skin


----------



## Mashburn

Looking good brother!! I’ve loved following the build closely and seeing progress first hand. Mark is the man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AD Ventium

What was the new grounding point as I want to know the best place to ground in our vehicle if you don’t mind and good to see the upgrades/changes.


----------



## bertholomey

AD Ventium said:


> What was the new grounding point as I want to know the best place to ground in our vehicle if you don’t mind and good to see the upgrades/changes.




Well, if memory serves - the first ground point for the MoBridge and Helix DSP was the original ground point for the stock amp. This caused quit a large amount of hiss with the engine off and a nice hiss / whine with engine on. Changing the ground settings on the Helix has no affect on the sound. If we pulled the RCA out of the Helix - the amps were silent. 

Mark moved it to a point in the upper fender well when he installed the MiniDSP and the noise was cut in half - lost the hiss, and the whine was cut in half with the engine on. 

He recently moved it to the same grounding lug as the negative terminal of the battery, and the whine with the engine on was cut in half again. So fairly silent with the engine off (the car electronics make quite a bit of interesting noises), and a very small high pitched noise with the engine on - very livable - and it gets louder when the lights are turned on, but once the ballasts for the HIDs warm up, the noise reduces to that of the lights not being on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chasingSQ

bertholomey said:


> Well, if memory serves - the first ground point for the MoBridge and Helix DSP was the original ground point for the stock amp. This caused quit a large amount of hiss with the engine off and a nice hiss / whine with engine on. Changing the ground settings on the Helix has no affect on the sound. If we pulled the RCA out of the Helix - the amps were silent.
> 
> Mark moved it to a point in the upper fender well when he installed the MiniDSP and the noise was cut in half - lost the hiss, and the whine was cut in half with the engine on.
> 
> He recently moved it to the same grounding lug as the negative terminal of the battery, and the whine with the engine on was cut in half again. So fairly silent with the engine off (the car electronics make quite a bit of interesting noises), and a very small high pitched noise with the engine on - very livable - and it gets louder when the lights are turned on, but once the ballasts for the HIDs warm up, the noise reduces to that of the lights not being on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


looking good bud , im still perplexed about the noise issue , that car was dead silent when i had it never had a bit of noise ever , and nice upgrade on the door mounting , looks like the mdf did not hold up as i thought it would . great job mark !


----------



## doitor

Nice meeting you at finals this weekend.
Thanks for the demo.

J.


----------



## Babs

doitor said:


> Nice meeting you at finals this weekend.
> Thanks for the demo.
> 
> J.


It was great to meet you as well Sir.


----------



## bertholomey

doitor said:


> Nice meeting you at finals this weekend.
> 
> Thanks for the demo.
> 
> 
> 
> J.




It was fantastic finally meeting you - one of the highlights for me at Finals. 

Thank you so much for listening, providing constructive feedback, and especially being gracious enough to listen again after I made some changes. Your feedback was extremely helpful - before my fixes, and especially afterward to verify I was heading in the right direction. 

I also very much enjoyed your track selection! I just enjoyed them again on the headphones. Well done!!! It was fantastic to get your verbal notes on several of the tracks - reason they were chosen, and what I need to listen for. 

Your feedback on the tune and your hints / music were the most useful thing I took away from KY  Thank You! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH

Finally got to hear Jason’s car this weekend. As always, it was a great experience. I liken Jason’s car to a system that I could see myself coming home to and listening to for an hour to unwind. It’s just a solid system all around.


----------



## captainobvious

Install looked beautiful Jason. Great job by Mark !


----------



## bertholomey

I had a good time this weekend at Finals - because I hung out with friends, and I had meaningful conversations with guys I hadn’t really spoken to before. 

I drove down on Thursday - stopped for lunch at a rest stop - a convoy of Corvairs drove in after me - some zekes and freaks for sure. 



















Some very close calls with people slamming on their brakes close to Knoxville, but I finally made it. Went and washed the car, and parked it within site of the room (sure, a little paranoid)










Thursday night with Triple B and Greggers is always a great time. You may notice the t-shirt 










Friday morning......ride with Ryan to wash his car, got back to the hotel and noticed mine was a wreck because of the rain the night before, so I had to take mine to re-wash it.....then it rained hard  (great t-shirt)










Many amazing cars - so funny how I was in there all day Friday, Saturday, and half of Sunday, and I never once made a full circuit around the SQ area to look at cars, and didn’t go over to the SPL area 

Random install pics


































































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tacofox

bertholomey said:


> I had a good time this weekend at Finals - because I hung out with friends, and I had meaningful conversations with guys I hadn’t really spoken to before.
> 
> I drove down on Thursday - stopped for lunch at a rest stop - a convoy of Corvairs drove in after me - some zekes and freaks for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oooo you got all the sauce! those are some beautiful cars! awesome work by everyone


----------



## bertholomey

Beautiful sunrise from the hotel room Sunday morning, and beautiful sky on the frigid walk from the hotel. 




























This little guy was my mascot during the entire weekend - he was an Audi fan for sure!










Funny to try and figure out what Triple B was saying to the Cap’n  Maybe some dance moves? Yoga?



















And finally, I snapped a few quick shots of the car before packing up to leave on Sunday. Many stopped to take pics of the car and especially the amp rack, so it would be curious to see one of those. 








































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SkizeR

Stay tuned for a video walkthrough of the install 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

tacofox said:


> Oooo you got all the sauce! those are some beautiful cars! awesome work by everyone




Speaking of sauce.....Triple B brought a jar of this, but it didn’t make it into my stuff  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto

Jason, the Audi looks killer! Glad you & the car had a good & safe time at finals. 

And thanks for the pics of the other installs as well!


Oh, and it looks like Triple B was trying to demonstrate his best version of...

https://youtu.be/-GWRJ07utAQ?t=114


----------



## rockinridgeline

Great to meet you this weekend Jason. Got so busy on Sunday I never made it over to your car for a listen. I will have to try and get to your meet next year if you have it. Take care.


----------



## bertholomey

rockinridgeline said:


> Great to meet you this weekend Jason. Got so busy on Sunday I never made it over to your car for a listen. I will have to try and get to your meet next year if you have it. Take care.




I know my friend - I felt bad about that because I really wanted your feedback and to hear your car (sorry, can’t remember if it was there - almost 50.....). We should have just accomplished that on Saturday  I didn’t end up getting there until about 0930 on Sunday, and I had to checkout by 1. 

It would be great if you could make it to Jason Carter’s shindig in Augusta in November - if not, certainly to mine in May 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> Random install pics


Does anyone know if those are PPI Power Class amps in this install?


----------



## SQBMWX1

Yes they are 2 4100s and 2350. Joesph Davis is the owner.


----------



## ErinH

Jason is too humble to post this himself so I’m gonna do it for him…








Great walkthrough. Thanks Nick and Jason for teaming up to put this together.


----------



## ErinH

Jason, I thought it was really interesting at the 13:10 mark in the video where you mentioned that with some songs you can hear the up front sub behind you. I noticed that a couple times when I was demoing it. I didn't even bother to mention it to you because there's nothing you can do about it. I had the same thing happen in my old civic when I was running the Illusion C10's up front; some songs would sound like there was a sub behind me. But I did talk to Nick about it and he said you two talked about it in the video. And it's not tactile. It just literally _sounds _like there's a subwoofer behind you. It's definitely an oddity but like you said in the video: "it's one of those weird car audio things". Not much you can do about that... just the car side of car audio.


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> Jason, I thought it was really interesting at the 13:10 mark in the video where you mentioned that with some songs you can hear the up front sub behind you. I noticed that a couple times when I was demoing it. I didn't even bother to mention it to you because there's nothing you can do about it. I had the same thing happen in my old civic when I was running the Illusion C10's up front; some songs would sound like there was a sub behind me. But I did talk to Nick about it and he said you two talked about it in the video. And it's not tactile. It just literally _sounds _like there's a subwoofer behind you. It's definitely an oddity but like you said in the video: "it's one of those weird car audio things". Not much you can do about that... just the car side of car audio.




It is interesting that you bring this up because it leads to two other ‘car audio’ issues. 

Oversees we used to say ‘TIA’ - This Is Afghanistan.......in some movies, TIA means ‘This is Africa’, well, it can be adapted to ‘TICA’......

On Saturday, the car was parked overnight in the venue, but it dropped over 20 degrees as a cold front moved in. So, either that temp change caused it or something wonky in the DSP......ALL of my sub sound was Under my seat - absolutely bizarre! I had poor Ryan getting in and out trying different things. Finally, out of frustration, I disconnected the car and pulled it out and over to the hotel parking lot to retune. Unfortunately, it didn’t change....I almost left it there and walked back. 

With my faulty memory and lack of note taking, I can’t honestly remember when things changed with the tune - whether it was before or after I got judged or when you demoed it. I remember Bruce getting in and commenting that he wasn’t hearing it under him - it was up front (‘not like on the hood up front, but definitely not under me’ ). 

So that was a situation where either weather or a strange DSP thing (or weird ear thing) that was driving me crazy with the sub sound - not something one has with headphones or 2 channel audio. 

The other thing that was a cool was something I learned from Michael Myers (such an awesome dude). The only CD I happened to bring with me was Jason Hale’s 2019 Nashville Meet disc - I played that in Mike’s car and commented about some tones imaging at the mid bass drivers in the doors on some cars - a little less on his. He mentioned that some of those tracks I was playing had those mid bass tones likely out of phase in the mixing so they would be exaggeratedly wide in the sound stage. I had not considered that before, but it made a lot of sense. On one particular track from Dispatch, I told him that the acoustic guitar imaged right at the doors - and low down on my tower speakers in the 2 channel - weird phenomenon. I felt this could be something that I could experience during a demo that might cause me to tell someone that their stage sometimes ‘rainbowed’ or it could even have the effect of seemingly pulling the stage to the rear when it is the mid bass drivers imaging at the speaker and not the sub. 

It was kind of troubling to listen to Scott Butler’s car and Steve Weigner’s Van and hear subs that are in the rear of the car play such incredibly low tones past the windshield - when I struggle to do that even with a up front sub. 

This is one that was on my mix disc that pushed the imaging of the sub in some of the rear sub cars. 

https://youtu.be/xD90F0jt36g




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

bertholomey said:


> No - you didn’t miss build pics of the sub enclosure - I’m keeping those to myself - I think it will be fun for me to see listeners responses without prior knowledge - and I think the mystery of ‘how he did it’ is a little fun.
> 
> And no - there is no hole cut in the floor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Now the competition weekend is over. Can you share the subwoofer install?


----------



## bertholomey

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Now the competition weekend is over. Can you share the subwoofer install?




Too funny! Mark re-sent the pics today 

So yes, I’m going to post them up when I get a few minutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ckirocz28

bertholomey said:


> On Saturday, the car was parked overnight in the venue, but it dropped over 20 degrees as a cold front moved in. So, either that temp change caused it or something wonky in the DSP......ALL of my sub sound was Under my seat - absolutely bizarre! I had poor Ryan getting in and out trying different things. Finally, out of frustration, I disconnected the car and pulled it out and over to the hotel parking lot to retune. Unfortunately, it didn’t change....I almost left it there and walked back.
> 
> With my faulty memory and lack of note taking, I can’t honestly remember when things changed with the tune - whether it was before or after I got judged or when you demoed it. I remember Bruce getting in and commenting that he wasn’t hearing it under him - it was up front (‘not like on the hood up front, but definitely not under me’ ).
> 
> So that was a situation where either weather or a strange DSP thing (or weird ear thing) that was driving me crazy with the sub sound - not something one has with headphones or 2 channel audio.


Absolutely leak free sealed subs can experience a change in internal pressure with large temperature swings, and suspensions can sometimes change compliance, both could cause what you experienced.


----------



## dgage

ckirocz28 said:


> Absolutely leak free sealed subs can experience a change in internal pressure with large temperature swings, and suspensions can sometimes change compliance, both could cause what you experienced.


Dammit man. Our DSPs only have a few presets to work with.  But good point on how temp can affect the subs though I didn’t expect it would be quite that noticeable. Further (scientific) testing on the subject would be nice, maybe comparing a cold morning to a warmer afternoon or a heater in the mix.


----------



## bertholomey

ckirocz28 said:


> Absolutely leak free sealed subs can experience a change in internal pressure with large temperature swings, and suspensions can sometimes change compliance, both could cause what you experienced.




I didn’t here a lot of chatter about the temp change with others, so if I’m the only one that experienced something with the sub, then it probably wasn’t environmental. For sure, there was a lot of talk about environmental issues at SVR last year - moving into that big dome like building changed pressures, etc. and many retuned when they got in there. 

More likely it was my ears or possibly something with the DSP, but I don’t want that to be the answer either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Notloudenuf

Somebody put a secret extra sub in the trunk without you knowing it!! Its a conspeerasee!!!!11

I think the appropriate repair method is the following:
1) Take your car to the highest point in Randleman or surrounding. I looked up Knoxville and its 886' above sea level and Randleman is only 705'
2) Remove ALL personal belongings from the car since this could cause reflections or possibly touch metal to metal
3) Pour a small amount of gasoline or lighter fluid on a rag and wipe down all the exterior surfaces to remove and debris that could rattle
4) light car on fire with said rag
5) roll car down hill


----------



## Truthunter

Jason, I wonder if the position of the rear seat back has anything to do with it?

Maybe with the seat back down (when displaying the amps) there is a change in the reflective energy off of that stout amp rack... Whereas that energy may be dampened and or trapped with the seat back up?


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> Somebody put a secret extra sub in the trunk without you knowing it!! Its a conspeerasee!!!!11
> 
> I think the appropriate repair method is the following:
> 1) Take your car to the highest point in Randleman or surrounding. I looked up Knoxville and its 886' above sea level and Randleman is only 705'
> 2) Remove ALL personal belongings from the car since this could cause reflections or possibly touch metal to metal
> 3) Pour a small amount of gasoline or lighter fluid on a rag and wipe down all the exterior surfaces to remove and debris that could rattle
> 4) light car on fire with said rag
> 5) roll car down hill


That suggestion sounds familiar :laugh:




Truthunter said:


> Jason, I wonder if the position of the rear seat back has anything to do with it?
> 
> Maybe with the seat back down (when displaying the amps) there is a change in the reflective energy off of that stout amp rack... Whereas that energy may be dampened and or trapped with the seat back up?


Hmmmm - that is very interesting - I'm going to have to try that. Pretty easy experiment that even I could handle. I literally drove the car to the airport and back this week and to breakfast this morning and back since Finals.....I haven't even put the headrests back in on the back seats.......and boy, the inside needs to be cleaned again after all of those chips


----------



## bertholomey

bertholomey said:


> I didn’t here a lot of chatter about the temp change with others, so if I’m the only one that experienced something with the sub, then it probably wasn’t environmental. For sure, there was a lot of talk about environmental issues at SVR last year - moving into that big dome like building changed pressures, etc. and many retuned when they got in there.
> 
> More likely it was my ears or possibly something with the DSP, but I don’t want that to be the answer either
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have it on good authority that many others had issues with the temp / humidity change on Saturday......but they were able to tweak the tune (mature tune, knew car intimately, knew how to tune) during that day to adapt for the conditions. 



Truthunter said:


> Jason, I wonder if the position of the rear seat back has anything to do with it?
> 
> Maybe with the seat back down (when displaying the amps) there is a change in the reflective energy off of that stout amp rack... Whereas that energy may be dampened and or trapped with the seat back up?


With the leather, carpet, layers of materials - it shouldn't be a huge difference from the seats, but I'll try to check it out today.


----------



## bertholomey

I have had a few people ask about the sub set up in this car. I'm going to explain the 'why' and then provide some photos. 



Ian had this car before me, and he had great success with an Audiofrog GB12 in sealed box. It was easy to remove, and he tuned it effectively to image in the front of the car. He toyed with the idea of adding another GB12 or going with two SI BM mkV's - he actually built a box to mount two mkV's - and provided it with the car. 



So I had some good ideas to run with when I bought the car.....along with an IB wall....or IB off the back deck like Ron Baker's A6. I recently talked to Jason Carter who gave me all kinds of 'dude, you could have....' ........but I had a different idea. 



I really liked the sub in the BRZ. Though it didn't play down to 5 hz, and it didn't completely pressurize the inside of the cabin, it did everything that I wanted it to do for the music I wish to reproduce. Sure, like everyone else, I love sitting in Bill's FJ and marveling at the prodigious bass that is reproduced flawlessly. But car audio being a balancing act, an upfront sub is what I asked Mark to install. 



Though.....I did request a different execution from the BRZ. That sub was sitting under the glove box, on the floor. It was a slick install that looked good and performed well. The sacrifice of foot space was something I wanted to avoid this time around. I remembered the install that Mark accomplished in Steve's Mazda 3 - SI BM mk 3 or 4 in the glove box. I mentioned it to him, and of course he was game. 



Stock glove box

























Mark pulled the large glove box out and started to evaluate the various motors, plastic pieces, metal structures, etc. to see if he could get the space needed with using a sawzall to the entire area. I had asked him to retain as much as possible or at least be able to put things back to 'stock' at some point. He was able to remove some things without doing any cutting - mission accomplished!



This came up at Finals when Matt asked to see pics, etc. of the sub install. From what he observed and what I explained, he decided it qualified for Modified. As I mentioned in the video, Mark had to evaluate if firing up or firing down would work best - to get the enclosure size needed, to not cause a lot of tactile feedback (either sound pressure waves on legs or vibrations on other surfaces under the dash), and whether we get a lot of sass from other components in the dash. There wasn't really any way to test this before building....he had to do it, and if it failed, he would have to re-engineer. 



Genuine, expensive Audi dash guts.....





































































The space either shrinks or the woofer gets much bigger when you are test fitting it 



I might get some of these pics out of order, but he started with taping things up, then making a 'shell' out of MDF, and then glassing it up......his goal was to get as close to 0.65 cu ft as he could, and that is why it has a cool, funky outline - what he needed to do to get the airspace. 





































































Starting to replace the MDF with glass......





































































And then there was the test fitting into the dash......the dash had a weird twist to it that you can make out in some of these pics - the stock glove box door wasn't symmetrical. 

























This is the best shot to show the orientation of the sub in the space - again, we weren't sure what it was going to sound like firing into a small amount of space within the dash. 














Mark really wanted to use three 0.25 in Type 1 rings that were drilled and tapped for 10/24 tpi screws with this enclosure - basically fiberglass and Type 1 vs MDF. 


























































I thought this was a really cool shot - I was glad he grabbed it





































































At this point, it was getting some trim pieces made, and putting leather on the panel facing the cabin of the car. Mark install carpet to the underneath of the enclosure - and there is plenty of space for my feet underneath the enclosure. 















































This is the finished product.....at Finals, even when I pointed at the enclosure and explained I had a sub 'in there' - I received some double takes......they would squat down to see if they could see the cone 'hanging out' below the dash. Pretty much incredulity was the common reaction. Some had to hear it to believe it. 



Again, it is not going to play a 5 hz note that will cause nausea......and it won't do hair tricks with Big Al.......but for my needs, it will play with authority......and with finesse (which to me is as important). Mark accomplished exactly what I asked for.....and then some. So, if you see the Audi at a meet or a show, ask for a demo!


----------



## ErinH

That is sick. In a good way.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

Round of Applause!!!


----------



## GreatLaBroski

Great timing, I watched your video that Nick posted earlier today and was wondering how that enclosure was built.


----------



## Andre Silva

ErinH said:


> Jason is too humble to post this himself so I’m gonna do it for him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great walkthrough. Thanks Nick and Jason for teaming up to put this together.


before see and send this video to a friend, he told me about this thread... 

amazing...


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Incredible skills


----------



## dgage

Wow. That’s outstanding. I so wish my wife would let me take over the two glove compartments in her Toyota Sienna minivan but she won’t let me do anything more than take the rear side of the van for a sub. Oh well.


----------



## BigAl205

The Audi innie build...I love it!



bertholomey said:


> Again, it is not going to play a 5 hz note that will cause nausea......and it won't do hair tricks with Big Al.......but for my needs, it will play with authority......


Is that a bald joke? :bash:


----------



## Locomotive Tech

BigAl205 said:


> The Audi innie build...I love it!
> 
> Is that a bald joke? :bash:


It's Perfect!


----------



## tonynca

There's so much stuff inside the dash. Does it cause any vibration noise?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> The Audi innie build...I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a bald joke? :bash:




So true my friend.....the BRZ was an outie, and the Audi is an innie.....I love the way you look at the world! 

That mental image is seared into my mind......hair trick with your chest hairs......wow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

tonynca said:


> There's so much stuff inside the dash. Does it cause any vibration noise?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Surprisingly no - I’ve played some hard hitting stuff at good volume.....nothin’. 

https://youtu.be/lHRAPIwsS5I




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH

I demoed a variety of songs at varying output levels and didn't hear any vibrations or buzzes in the dash.


----------



## BigAl205

bertholomey said:


> That mental image is seared into my mind......hair trick with your chest hairs......wow!


Haha...I forgot about that conversation. Just be glad I kept it classy :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> Haha...I forgot about that conversation. Just be glad I kept it classy :laugh:




You are exceptionally classy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> You are exceptionally classy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku

bertholomey said:


> The space either shrinks or the woofer gets much bigger when you are test fitting it


This picture is great, seeing how big the sub looks there makes it all the more amazing to me that the whole enclosure is so well integrated. 



bertholomey said:


> This is the finished product.....at Finals, even when I pointed at the enclosure and explained I had a sub 'in there' - I received some double takes......they would squat down to see if they could see the cone 'hanging out' below the dash. Pretty much incredulity was the common reaction. Some had to hear it to believe it.


I can believe you got double takes, if it were not for the missing glovebox handle I never would have figured it out at my meet here in September.... and yes, I also had to squat down and take a look. Not so much to see if the sub was visible, but to really take in just how hidden and stealth the install is. 



ErinH said:


> I demoed a variety of songs at varying output levels and didn't hear any vibrations or buzzes in the dash.


Yep, you'd never know a sub was in the dash from vibration or buzzing.


----------



## Black Rain

Jason, your car looks phenomenal. Mark, as usual did a killer job on the Audi.

I was curious as to what the reasoning for swiching from MDF to FG for the sub? Was the MDF only there for molding purpose? Is the FG final due to weight?


----------



## bertholomey

Black Rain said:


> Jason, your car looks phenomenal. Mark, as usual did a killer job on the Audi.
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious as to what the reasoning for swiching from MDF to FG for the sub? Was the MDF only there for molding purpose? Is the FG final due to weight?




Thanks! Great question Juan! I hope you are well. 

The MDF was used as a mold or plug for the fiberglass enclosure surfaces. Mark used 8 layers of 1.5 oz mat. Because of the intricate shape needed to clear various brackets and to use all the available nooks and crannies, an MDF enclosure would have been too large. The fiberglass enclosure was extremely rigid and light compared to what a comparative MDF enclosure would have been. Another cool feature is that Mark was able to secure the enclosure with factory mounting points. He also wanted me to post a disclaimer......no mermaids or unicorns were harmed I the construction of this enclosure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Black Rain

Jason, thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## bbfoto

Jason, the Audi install looks phenomenal!

Thanks for sharing the build pics and build process of the glovebox subwoofer enclosure. That's some super clean fabrication work! And yeah, just WOW!...that amp rack is a thing of beauty. Mark knocked it outta' the park once again!

And I'm glad that the glovebox subwoofer worked out acoustically as well. As you said, there was no way to know for sure until all of that custom work had been completed. :surprised:

Props to Nick Apicella as well for the excellent system tour video in Louisville. You did a fine job of thoroughly and eloquently explaining the entire system and also your reasoning behind the goals for this install.

There was a really nice selection of SQ tracks up on the OEM HU display at one point during the video, too.  

I'm sure the car and the audio system put a smile on your face every day.  :thumbsup: 

.


----------



## bertholomey

I had a question come up about the material used for the rings for the mid bass drivers. Mark used 0.75” HDPE, apparently also known as King Starboard, that cuts very smoothly - physically attached to Type 1 ABS. The rings were drilled and tapped to accept the screws securing the speakers to the door. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Thought this was a cool shot walking out to the car yesterday - I had a bunch of stuff I was carrying that I should have put down, but I already felt odd taking a pic of my car - the others in the parking lot were giving me strange looks 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ejeffrey

bertholomey said:


> I had a question come up about the material used for the rings for the mid bass drivers. Mark used 0.75” HDPE, apparently also known as King Starboard, that cuts very smoothly - physically attached to Type 1 ABS. The rings were drilled and tapped to accept the screws securing the speakers to the door.


Do you know what the advantages are to using the two types of material and not just one or the other? Never seen that before.


----------



## mumbles

ejeffrey said:


> Do you know what the advantages are to using the two types of material and not just one or the other? Never seen that before.


Don't know this for sure, but I used some HDPE on my mid rings and over time, they cracked. The metal behind them was not quite flat and I didn't catch that, so maybe he used ABS to prevent that???


----------



## bertholomey

ejeffrey said:


> Do you know what the advantages are to using the two types of material and not just one or the other? Never seen that before.



Mark used it to provide extra support for the hdpe, which is a softer material than type 1. 
He uses the type 1 as an anchor point for the tapped and threaded holes. Also a firmer landing against the door, less chance of warping. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ejeffrey

bertholomey said:


> Mark used it to provide extra support for the hdpe, which is a softer material than type 1.
> He uses the type 1 as an anchor point for the tapped and threaded holes. Also a firmer landing against the door, less chance of warping.


Interesting - good to know. Thanks!


----------



## oabeieo

lookin good man.


----------



## chasingSQ

Wow Jason the sub box build is awesome !! i would have loved to have that and my gb's in trunk ! lol


----------



## bertholomey

Swapped shoes yesterday....summer shoes put away and winter shoes put on. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

A big thank you to Mic Wallace for helping me swap my mid bass drivers. 

There wasn’t anything ‘wrong’ with the Illusion Audio drivers, I just wanted to try a different driver. I received quite a few recommendations at Finals, and my friend Steve highly recommended Dynaudio mid bass drivers for what he perceived as my preferences and the tune I have in the car. With the sub up front, that has a bearing on the drivers in the door (I don’t necessarily need drivers to reach down to 50hz). 

I picked up a pair of Dynaudio mw170 mid bass drivers on the recommendation of my friend Adam. He connected me with a seller on FB, and I received a pair of NIB drivers. I’m enjoying these drivers though they haven’t fully broken in. 

Mic was able to utilize one of the rings that Mark had made, and he added a birch ring to give me the depth needed. Audi thought it would be cool to place a bar right behind the speaker. 

But with the spacer rings, we were able to get the speaker in with adequate space between the surround and the door card. 








































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mashburn

Looks good brother!! Can’t wait to hear these things!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

Happy New Year, J!

Not sure how I missed this! But...

Mmmmm...some Dynaudio goodness.  I'm interested in your impressions with the swap from the Illusion C8's once the MW170 are broken in.

The midbass drivers always seem to be the most vehicle-dependent drivers in regards to "system integration"...

What you think will work well sometimes do, but sometimes don't. There's some type of "synergy" thing going on, I guess. I've been really surprised by a few drivers that I didn't expect to be impressed by. They just "integrated" well into the system as a whole, even though measurements didn't really reveal anything special or too unique that you could put a finger on. IDK?

Anyway, it's hard to go wrong with the Dyns!


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Happy New Year, J!
> 
> Not sure how I missed this! But...
> 
> Mmmmm...some Dynaudio goodness.  I'm interested in your impressions with the swap from the Illusion C8's once the MW170 are broken in.
> 
> The midbass drivers always seem to be the most vehicle-dependent drivers in regards to "system integration"...
> 
> What you think will work well sometimes do, but sometimes don't. There's some type of "synergy" thing going on, I guess. I've been really surprised by a few drivers that I didn't expect to be impressed by. They just "integrated" well into the system as a whole, even though measurements didn't really reveal anything special or too unique that you could put a finger on. IDK?
> 
> Anyway, it's hard to go wrong with the Dyns!


Happy New Year Billy!

The Dyn’s are broken in now, and I’ve had a little time to evaluate them. This was one of those changes for change sake - there wasn’t this huge problem with the C8’s that I was trying to fix. Mostly impressions from others who have used them and other drivers that ‘poisoned’ my view of the C8. To be fair - they weren’t doing that purposefully, and the C8’s are known for digging deep and pounding! Well, the way I’m using the mid bass drivers in my system, I don’t need them to dig deep and pound! (Not necessarily looking for mind numbing bass ) - that was for Ian. 

A few folks suggested the Dyn’s, and particularly these mw170’s for their more ‘musical’ qualities - especially in the upper midrange - and a bit more snappy response. 

I feel that I’m getting both of those qualities from these drivers - now, of course, that may just be expectation bias. But......unless something untoward happens to them, I’m very satisfied - not interested in looking further. 

I’m tweaking the tune - trying different things, so it will be interesting as I continue to evaluate them. This 6db slope tune I’m playing with has been fun in regards to hearing their upper and lower frequency limits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> I’m tweaking the tune - trying different things, so it will be interesting as I continue to evaluate them. This 6db slope tune I’m playing with has been fun in regards to hearing their upper and lower frequency limits


?


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


>


Doing that just for you Mic! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> Happy New Year Billy!
> 
> The Dyn’s are broken in now, and I’ve had a little time to evaluate them. This was one of those changes for change sake - there wasn’t this huge problem with the C8’s that I was trying to fix. Mostly impressions from others who have used them and other drivers that ‘poisoned’ my view of the C8. To be fair - they weren’t doing that purposefully, and the C8’s are known for digging deep and pounding! Well, the way I’m using the mid bass drivers in my system, I don’t need them to dig deep and pound! (Not necessarily looking for mind numbing bass ) - that was for Ian.
> 
> A few folks suggested the Dyn’s, and particularly these mw170’s for their more ‘musical’ qualities - especially in the upper midrange - and a bit more snappy response.
> 
> I feel that I’m getting both of those qualities from these drivers - now, of course, that may just be expectation bias. But......unless something untoward happens to them, I’m very satisfied - not interested in looking further.
> 
> I’m tweaking the tune - trying different things, so it will be interesting as I continue to evaluate them. This 6db slope tune I’m playing with has been fun in regards to hearing their upper and lower frequency limits



Thanks for your thoughts and impressions on the Dyn swap. Makes perfect sense to me. 

And I know exactly what you mean in terms of the "musicality" of the Dyn's in comparison to the C8's and others. I've basically experienced the same result using the 10" Ciare midbass drivers that I got from Erin's previous Civic install. They are just so much more "musical" and detailed compared to 95% of the other midbass drivers I've used. I do still love the old Peerless XLS 8", tho'. But the Ciare's are a bit special. (Thanks Erin!)


LOL, Mic. Don't pop a vein, man! 

Honestly, 6dB slopes can surely create their own set of issues, but in my GF's vehicle/setup in particular, I keep circling back to using 6dB slopes between the subs and midbass. So far they have provided the absolute best "up front bass", with significant beyond-the-windshield soundstage depth, extremely detailed & focused L/R imaging of the lower octave info, along with excellent bass/midbass transients and dynamic realism.

So I'm going to stick with what works there! It's honestly better than I ever expected to achieve in this particular system given the equipment used, and basically just using slightly modified stock locations.

Unfortunately, it seems that I've unconsciously been using my GF's daily-driver vehicle for most of my "experiments", LOL. She mentioned just the other day that she loves the setup and that it sounds great, but why am I not "doing a bunch of stuff" in my other personal vehicles??? ? Guess I better leave well-enough alone, haha. 

Realistically, in my other vehicles I have done quite a bit of tuning and experimenting, and the shallow slopes don't seem to work as well, or not any better than more traditional alignments, and it causes other issues that are more detrimental in those setups. So... :shruggs:

Anyway, I'm happy that the time and expense for the swap ended up in a positive result in the S4.  Happy tuning...


----------



## Theslaking

This is the first time I checked this since you first started it. Hearing about it from everyone I felt like I already knew, but damn I didn't. This is simple and flashy in all the right places. Wonderful. Because I compare every car to your BRZ I'm sure this sounds fantastic. So why not throw the glove box handle on to add the final touch of concealment? 
It seems that cutting a hole for the non-functional handle wouldn't even require removal of the enclosure? I thought I noticed that panel does not help seal the box? I would love to see people not even believe it was in there 

I have a question. You definitely love the fact that know one knows where the subs is and the surprising impact it gets from that install location.


----------



## Velozity

@bertholomey Wow, I feel so outta touch with car audio these days. I've been digging around the Head-Fi rabbit hole for the past year or so. That bug bit me hard. Like, my leisure reading is vacuum tube theory. Anyway I had no idea you sold the BRZ and built this Audi! This is an AMAZING install Jason. Congrats to you and a job well done to Mark. I'm very glad to see you running the miniDSP 8x12 DL. I'm going to be installing that myself this spring. BTW, if you guys do another NCSQ T-shirt order, can a brother get on the list?? I never did get one when I was there. Stay up, my friend!


----------



## bertholomey

Theslaking said:


> This is the first time I checked this since you first started it. Hearing about it from everyone I felt like I already knew, but damn I didn't. This is simple and flashy in all the right places. Wonderful. Because I compare every car to your BRZ I'm sure this sounds fantastic. So why not throw the glove box handle on to add the final touch of concealment?
> It seems that cutting a hole for the non-functional handle wouldn't even require removal of the enclosure? I thought I noticed that panel does not help seal the box? I would love to see people not even believe it was in there
> 
> I have a question. You definitely love the fact that know one knows where the subs is and the surprising impact it gets from that install location.


Thank you so much for this reply......I had very little direct influence in the final outcome, and that is probably a good thing. Mark was given free license to execute his vision, and I think you stated it properly, "simple and flashy in all the right places". 

Good thoughts on the glove box door.....the original thought was to utilize the outside 'door', but concerns about rattles, and getting the needed air space of the enclosure caused us to abandon the idea. Even without the outer facade of the glove box, it is still fairly universal that folks question their eyes / ears when they sit in the driver's seat - that is groovy to me.


----------



## bertholomey

Velozity said:


> @bertholomey Wow, I feel so outta touch with car audio these days. I've been digging around the Head-Fi rabbit hole for the past year or so. That bug bit me hard. Like, my leisure reading is vacuum tube theory. Anyway I had no idea you sold the BRZ and built this Audi! This is an AMAZING install Jason. Congrats to you and a job well done to Mark. I'm very glad to see you running the miniDSP 8x12 DL. I'm going to be installing that myself this spring. BTW, if you guys do another NCSQ T-shirt order, can a brother get on the list?? I never did get one when I was there. Stay up, my friend!


That rabbit hole can get deep and wide my friend.......I have been in it myself. A new amp and new speakers have been my most recent downfall  I pop a few pics in here for ya. 

Yep - it has been a fairly wild ride (about as wild as I get) with the transition from the BRZ to the S4 - pretty cool story in my opinion. Thank you for the compliments on the build - Mark did a wonderful job! Tuning still continues, but I'm really enjoying the MiniDSP. I think you will like what it provides. We are doing another NCSQ Meet, but I'm not sure about T-Shirts - we will see. It would be great if you were able to make it down for the meet 

2020 NCSQ Meet: 1-3 MAY 2020 near Greensboro, NC


----------



## bertholomey

I had some form of chemical contamination on the car from an unknown source. The surface appeared to have water spots, and it was rough to the touch. I took it to Shine Shop Automotive for a quote. Scott concludes that it certainly was a contamination that would have to be removed, and a top coat would need to be reapplied. 

I mentioned this to my chiropractor Jeremy, and he gave me the name of a fella who was starting out in the detailing business who had done great work for Jeremy. I contacted Nevan, and he came over to the house the next day to take a look. He agreed that there was a chemical and physical contamination of the surface, and the ceramic coating that was applied 2-3 years earlier may be weakening in some sections (doors, trunk are where expected). 

He came over Monday and yesterday to complete the job, and did a great job. 

Started with a good double soak and rinse. 



















Then he used an iron remover to do the chemical decontamination. 










Then clay bar for the physical decontamination. 










Then mild polish to correct for micro scratches, etc. He determined that there was no additional benefit to going to a stronger polish or a deeper pad based on the test spot that he worked on. He said the paint was in exceptional shape. 



















He is using this particular coating from Gtechniq - base coat and top coat - that he hasn’t used before, but he was impressed with the ease of application and performance during application. He explained what he was seeing, but kind of outside my experience / knowledge. He applied the base coat and let it cure overnight. 























































He came back yesterday to apply the top coat, work on the glass, trim, and tires. He will return in 5-6 months to check the top coat and reapply (whether needed or not), as this is his first (but not last) use of this product. He takes a lot of his cues from Matt at The Obsessed Garage. 

Finished project - in the garage - it is rainy and dreary outside so no outside pics yet. 




























I have a short little video showing the surface, but I’m having trouble getting the vid into my YouTube channel to clip it in here (Tapatalk won’t let me clip the vid straight in). 

Took these this morning after a work out. 








































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dgage

Nice looking job. I’m also a detailer DIY geek and it looks like he followed the steps well and has some good equipment (Rupes polisher). I haven’t used the Gtechniq ceramic but they make good products. Your car should be good to go for another 6-12 months. Nice!


----------



## oabeieo

I have a brand new Adams ceramic kit I would let go of for cheap. Has 3m ceramic and hardener in it. It’s worth 120$ I would take whatever for it. If anyone wants it lmk

I would take 60$ for it.


----------



## ambesolman

Looks sweet! Mine is dirty as hell from all the rain we've had lately. What'd you do with your cf mirrors etc?


----------



## bertholomey

ambesolman said:


> Looks sweet! Mine is dirty as hell from all the rain we've had lately. What'd you do with your cf mirrors etc?


Thanks! He didn’t polish them because he was concerned about possibly going to deep into the clear on them, but he put on the base coat and top coat on the mirror caps. I don’t think he coated the rear diffuser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mashburn

Looks great! Can’t wait to see it in person. I can personally vouch for Gtech coatings. They are worth while for sure. You will be pleased.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLicK55 AMG

bertholomey said:


> Thanks! He didn’t polish them because he was concerned about possibly going to deep into the clear on them, but he put on the base coat and top coat on the mirror caps. I don’t think he coated the rear diffuser.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What a magnificent car and install! So tastefully done.

Question if I may- I read early on that you were considering the Kenwood 9905S head unit. Maybe I missed it but did you go with that?

And if so, are you happy with it and all its functions? Are you using the CD/DVD player? 

Or did you go with a different unit.

Thanks!


----------



## bertholomey

SLicK55 AMG said:


> What a magnificent car and install! So tastefully done.
> 
> Question if I may- I read early on that you were considering the Kenwood 9905S head unit. Maybe I missed it but did you go with that?
> 
> And if so, are you happy with it and all its functions? Are you using the CD/DVD player?
> 
> Or did you go with a different unit.
> 
> Thanks!


Thank You! 

No, I believe several of my buds have that head unit, but not me. The Audi AMI is all integrated, so adding an aftermarket head unit would have been a pill (I.e. adding a Sony piece in the glove box, wait.....no more glove box.....dang!)

So I’m using the Audi stock head unit CD/DVD as one of my sources. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLicK55 AMG

bertholomey said:


> Thank You!
> 
> No, I believe several of my buds have that head unit, but not me. The Audi AMI is all integrated, so adding an aftermarket head unit would have been a pill (I.e. adding a Sony piece in the glove box, wait.....no more glove box.....dang!)
> 
> So I’m using the Audi stock head unit CD/DVD as one of my sources.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ah. Thank you.

Do you find that you are using the CD/DVD to an appreciable extent? I am considering that Kenwood unit but it's been pointed out to me by a prospective installer that not many use CD's any longer as it's easier to load all your CD's onto a thumb drive(he did not address DVD usage though). Also reasoning that most new units coming out don't have the CD/DVD for that reason. But I am thinking that maybe it's more of a cost cutting thing.


----------



## bertholomey

SLicK55 AMG said:


> Ah. Thank you.
> 
> Do you find that you are using the CD/DVD to an appreciable extent? I am considering that Kenwood unit but it's been pointed out to me by a prospective installer that not many use CD's any longer as it's easier to load all your CD's onto a thumb drive(he did not address DVD usage though). Also reasoning that most new units coming out don't have the CD/DVD for that reason. But I am thinking that maybe it's more of a cost cutting thing.


My experience may not be representative because I have two SD cards full of music that stay in the car and are run through the MMI system. I also use a DAP connected to the DSP quite a bit as well. I still think having a CD Drive is a bonus even though it isn’t ‘necessary’ anymore. For convenience, grab a disc on the way out the door.....a lot of mix discs from meets are on discs (that I have ripped on to other media), it ‘seeing’ the disc a lot of times motivates you to listen to it versus a listing of albums in a digital format. So again, not necessary, but a nice to have - especially or demos at a meet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLicK55 AMG

bertholomey said:


> My experience may not be representative because I have two SD cards full of music that stay in the car and are run through the MMI system. I also use a DAP connected to the DSP quite a bit as well. I still think having a CD Drive is a bonus even though it isn’t ‘necessary’ anymore. For convenience, grab a disc on the way out the door.....a lot of mix discs from meets are on discs (that I have ripped on to other media), it ‘seeing’ the disc a lot of times motivates you to listen to it versus a listing of albums in a digital format. So again, not necessary, but a nice to have - especially or demos at a meet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great. Thanks.
I'm meeting up with the ARC Audio installer today who was a competitor, buddies and a co-worker of Brian Mitchell. I know I'm in good hands and told him I'm wanting to get the Kenwood on amazon. He is recommending the Sony AX5000. A good unit but seems inferior to the 9905S in many ways. I'll revisit that with him today.

I'll be doing a complete ARC install in my SLK so hopefully he'll take pictures of it all for me to share.

Thank you.


----------



## naiku

@SLicK55 AMG I have had both the Kenwood 9905S and the 9906XR and highly recommend them both, functionality of them is excellent, the screen is awesome, wired (and wireless) Android Auto worked perfectly. Really great head units and I imagine since even the 9906XR is a year old unit now you should be able to pick them up fairly cheap. I think I saw the 9905 on Amazon recently under $500. I only briefly used the CD/DVD player in mine, worked fine, but with 2 x USB I just used a 256GB flash drive with all my music as it loaded so quickly that carrying CD's (other than for meets like Jason mentioned above) was a waste of time. I believe the Sony is a good unit, but there is a reason many on here use the Kenwood 9905.


----------



## SLicK55 AMG

naiku said:


> @SLicK55 AMG I have had both the Kenwood 9905S and the 9906XR and highly recommend them both, functionality of them is excellent, the screen is awesome, wired (and wireless) Android Auto worked perfectly. Really great head units and I imagine since even the 9906XR is a year old unit now you should be able to pick them up fairly cheap. I think I saw the 9905 on Amazon recently under $500. I only briefly used the CD/DVD player in mine, worked fine, but with 2 x USB I just used a 256GB flash drive with all my music as it loaded so quickly that carrying CD's (other than for meets like Jason mentioned above) was a waste of time. I believe the Sony is a good unit, but there is a reason many on here use the Kenwood 9905.


Thanks naiku.

I've read reviews for both Kenwoods and the 9905S had slightly better reviews and less hiccups. I use a Motorola G4 Play Android too should i ever upgrade it for Android Auto...I may not use the CD player much but the unit is $449 on AMZ(Sony $399) and I may get the extra 3 year extended warranty for $53.

Sorry if I hijacked the thread. Thanks for all comments.


----------



## ambesolman

bertholomey said:


> Thanks! He didn’t polish them because he was concerned about possibly going to deep into the clear on them, but he put on the base coat and top coat on the mirror caps. I don’t think he coated the rear diffuser.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Gotcha. Why’d he do the whole car and not the diffuser? I’d probably have him do that. I don’t know if it helps prevent the cf from yellowing or not but it wouldn’t hurt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk?


----------



## bertholomey

ambesolman said:


> Gotcha. Why’d he do the whole car and not the diffuser? I’d probably have him do that. I don’t know if it helps prevent the cf from yellowing or not but it wouldn’t hurt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk?


I asked him about it:

So the reason the carbon fiber bits yellow is because of the UV rays from being in direct sunlight. The coating has UV Protestants to stop that from happening. The rear defuser takes a lot of abuse from the road just because of where it’s at. I didn’t coat that because of that reason. It’s never in direct sunlight so It shouldn’t oxidize. But if It was like a carbon fiber hood or from lip It would for sure stop the yellowing affect cause from harmful UV Rays. 

So...I agree with his assessment - I don’t think the coating would last long on the diffuser. My challenge is convincing the wife to purchase a new electric pressure washer, hose, handle, foam cannon, and maintenance product 

Today, after a couple days driving it - yucky weather. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku

bertholomey said:


> My challenge is convincing the wife to purchase a new electric pressure washer, hose, handle, foam cannon, and maintenance product


What you do here, is go buy all those things, then wash the Pilot. When she notices how clean it is, you then explain it's so clean due to said purchases, she'll be so happy at her sparkling vehicle that the question of the cost of the equipment won't even come up.

I use this pressure washer at the house.... https://www.lowes.com/pd/Greenworks...old-Water-Electric-Pressure-Washer/1000866740 my biggest issue with it is I have to run it for a couple minutes with the motor switched off to make sure I get all the air out the hoses before turning the motor on (I suspect a result of well water and low overall water pressure at the spigot).

Also picked up this foam cannon, Fasmov Car Wash Pressure Washer Jet Wash 1/4" Quick Release Adjustable Snow Foam Lance Foam Cannon Foam Blaster:Amazon:Automotive

Watched a comparison between that and some of the more expensive ones on YouTube, $15 one works perfectly and no worse than a $50 one.


----------



## quality_sound

For an electric pressure washer, the Karcher line is the way to go. I paired mine with an MTM foam cannon and it's fantastic.


----------



## bertholomey

naiku said:


> What you do here, is go buy all those things, then wash the Pilot. When she notices how clean it is, you then explain it's so clean due to said purchases, she'll be so happy at her sparkling vehicle that the question of the cost of the equipment won't even come up.
> 
> I use this pressure washer at the house.... https://www.lowes.com/pd/Greenworks...old-Water-Electric-Pressure-Washer/1000866740 my biggest issue with it is I have to run it for a couple minutes with the motor switched off to make sure I get all the air out the hoses before turning the motor on (I suspect a result of well water and low overall water pressure at the spigot).
> 
> Also picked up this foam cannon, Fasmov Car Wash Pressure Washer Jet Wash 1/4" Quick Release Adjustable Snow Foam Lance Foam Cannon Foam Blaster:Amazon:Automotive
> 
> Watched a comparison between that and some of the more expensive ones on YouTube, $15 one works perfectly and no worse than a $50 one.


That may just work! We shall see, though....when she asks who gave me that crazy notion......I'm going to have to tell her  JK

That Greenworks may work well.




quality_sound said:


> For an electric pressure washer, the Karcher line is the way to go. I paired mine with an MTM foam cannon and it's fantastic.


That Karcher looks good - what model do you have? My guy was using the Sunjoe with upgraded hoses / handles and a Torq foam cannon (I believe). I think if I could get a decent electric unit for about $130 - auto on/off - I'd be good to go.




























He is saving up for this  Kranzle Pressure Washer plus the MTM foam cannon.


----------



## diy.phil

Get the gas type, but a small/reasonable size. I got mine at Costco and it came with additional attachments like the spinning/circular thing for concrete/patio use and this works really fast and well. I went thru 3 electric ones already (each of them died after a few years). The gas type is more powerful, wastes/pumps more water and can reach the second floor roof line (cleaning under the roof area and walls).


----------



## dgage

I’ll be going with a 240V garage pressure washer since I don’t want to deal with gas but I guess I have to burn up my current electric one first and it is taking a while. Interestingly, for the cost of the 240V electric pressure washer, I could go buy 10 electric 120V ones.


----------



## bertholomey

I have a Craftsman with Honda motor gas sprayer that I use on the siding etc. The electric he used was really nice because it was quiet when not in use. But, for an occasional rinse, foam, rinse, foam - it wouldn’t be on that long. 

If I could get the tubing and handle / foam cannon for the one I have - that might be a workable idea. I have to figure out the compatibility of the available kits to see if they can plug in to my machine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Razz2o4

dgage said:


> Nice looking job. I’m also a detailer DIY geek and it looks like he followed the steps well and has some good equipment (Rupes polisher). I haven’t used the Gtechniq ceramic but they make good products. Your car should be good to go for another 6-12 months. Nice!


Looks like an Adam's Polisher. I use the same one. Love it but getting ready to step up to a Flex 3401 as I am picking up more clients. I have been using my Adam's polisher for quite some time now and have had good use out of it. Don't use much of Adam's polishes anymore though. Mainly Menzerna and Sonax.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Razz2o4

Mashburn said:


> Looks great! Can’t wait to see it in person. I can personally vouch for Gtech coatings. They are worth while for sure. You will be pleased.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you used Cquartz UK 3.0 and and Gliss topcoat? Just curious how they compare. I have used Adam's ceramic on 3 cars and then tried out Cquarts and Gliss and fell in love. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgage

I have the older Griots 6” but about to get their new 6” and 3” versions. Their previous 6” isn’t powerful enough but I think the new ones should be for my use. I’m too concerned about dealing with a forced-rotation polisher. I’m sure it would speed some things up for me but I’m too scared about that power biting me at some point when I’m tired and my attention wanes. But I know it is a good one. Glad business is booming for you.


----------



## Mashburn

Razz2o4 said:


> Have you used Cquartz UK 3.0 and and Gliss topcoat? Just curious how they compare. I have used Adam's ceramic on 3 cars and then tried out Cquarts and Gliss and fell in love.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I have not, my guy uses the Crystal Serum Ultra. (I am not able to purchase this as you have to be licensed dealer) and it performs flawlessly. Ceramic coating costs to much for me to justify trying others out for the heck of it. I know how this product works, and I’ve never had an issue. So until I have an issue, I won’t be trying another brand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Made a purchase.....to be used with my gas pressure washer - this should do it! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLicK55 AMG

naiku said:


> @SLicK55 AMG I have had both the Kenwood 9905S and the 9906XR and highly recommend them both, functionality of them is excellent, the screen is awesome, wired (and wireless) Android Auto worked perfectly. Really great head units and I imagine since even the 9906XR is a year old unit now you should be able to pick them up fairly cheap. I think I saw the 9905 on Amazon recently under $500. I only briefly used the CD/DVD player in mine, worked fine, but with 2 x USB I just used a 256GB flash drive with all my music as it loaded so quickly that carrying CD's (other than for meets like Jason mentioned above) was a waste of time. I believe the Sony is a good unit, but there is a reason many on here use the Kenwood 9905.


Wound up getting the Sony XAV-AX5000. Both my ARC dealer and Brian Mitchell told me the Sony was their favorite HU. Who am I to argue.


----------



## 209555

bertholomey said:


> Made a purchase.....to be used with my gas pressure washer - this should do it!


Nice! I went with this kit:


----------



## bertholomey

First wash today - very pleased! I need to work on the soap to water ratio. The coating performed wonderfully. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

A few pics today after washing


----------



## dgage

You’re so mean!


----------



## bertholomey

I used a product called Bead Maker this afternoon to further protect the surface. Used an entire 16 ounce bottle, but the surface feels incredible now. Will see how it reacts to water - hopefully it will simply sheet off. I’ll need to read more about it to see how often they suggest it is reapplied - certainly not a product I’m going to use every time I wash. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku

If bead maker is anything like Sonax Spray & Seal, water will just sheet right off and I think you use it every 6 months or so. Reminds me I need a new bottle!!

Washed my car today, discovered the pressure washer has a problem. Essentially it doesn't shut off and the gun continually sprays even with out holding the trigger. Hopefully a new spray gun fixes it.


----------



## bertholomey

naiku said:


> If bead maker is anything like Sonax Spray & Seal, water will just sheet right off and I think you use it every 6 months or so. Reminds me I need a new bottle!!
> 
> Washed my car today, discovered the pressure washer has a problem. Essentially it doesn't shut off and the gun continually sprays even with out holding the trigger. Hopefully a new spray gun fixes it.


Good info - I’ll verify tomorrow  Every 6 months sounds great to me. Nevan said he will check my car in 6 months and reapply the top coat again since this was the first time using this particular base / top coat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dgage

Weather was finally nice enough for me to wash and detail my car Today. Wheels are still doing well with the Kamikaze Stance wheel ceramic coating I put on about 5 months ago. And I refreshed the Tuf Shine tire clear coat, which looks good and lasted more than a month before it started losing some of its luster. Much better than most tire coatings I’ve used.


----------



## Mashburn

Next time I’m over there I’ll show you a trick. I bet it will sheet right off with no product application! When I get mine back I’m scheduled for an additional two layers of top coat. Ready to see that done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

I.......am a lucky dude! I got to spend 1/2 a day with this dude! And it was a blast!










Jason Kable came over for a demo of the Audi, and a quick / fun drive, then my quick / fun drive of the M3 (ground 2nd one time ), and then a good long chat. Always a pleasure my friend!!!

This is such a beautiful car - I had to take another pic! You have done a great job on it, and I hope to see it ‘finished’ the first weekend in May! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rton20s

I remember when he first posted about getting the car. I still have this little gem on my computer ...


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Hey,


rton20s said:


> I remember when he first posted about getting the car. I still have this little gem on my computer ...
> View attachment 263175


why do I have to be on fire now??? I don't remember that part!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Thank you J, I feel just as lucky. Hopefully we'll be able to do it much more frequently in the future. ; )


----------



## ejeffrey

bertholomey said:


>


That's not a real lightweight, is it?? Regardless, really cool car.


----------



## ejeffrey

Never mind, I just saw the build thread. Still love E36s, though!


----------



## Porsche

being lazy and don't feel like going thru 25 pages, do you have pics of finished trunk.


----------



## rton20s

1FinalInstall said:


> Hey,
> 
> why do I have to be on fire now??? I don't remember that part!


When I did the original sketch Kendal (Notloudenuf) asked why there were no flames. I "fixed" it.


----------



## Notloudenuf

rton20s said:


> When I did the original sketch Kendal (Notloudenuf) asked why there were no flames. I "fixed" it.


I have no recollection of this. But it does sound like something I'd say. Maybe my intent was cool flames on the side, not for the actual car or equipment to be "on fire"!!


----------



## rton20s

Notloudenuf said:


> I have no recollection of this. But it does sound like something I'd say. Maybe my intent was cool flames on the side, not for the actual car or equipment to be "on fire"!!


Oh? I had that covered as well. 









Sorry Jason! Back to your regularly scheduled thread...


----------



## bertholomey

I brought this over from my FB post 
I'm posting this only to say how blessed I am to have such good friends in my life! John Kiser is one of those friends - he provided me an opportunity to join him in the BMW Delivery Experience. He bought a car, and we were able to abuse one of their M5's for 1/2 a day. Skid pad, braking, and a short track course. COVID-19 shut down the plant tour, but we got to have fun in some X5's and check out the CCOA Foundation and Museum.

Getting ready to drive the two Audi's to the BMW plant.









Classroom instruction










The Victim! We abused this M5!









John's






























The 4 cars being picked up today - there was a definite blue theme.









Bond car - very cool!


----------



## naiku

That looks like a fun day, that color on John's M5 is awesome.


----------



## bertholomey

My favorite.....at one time, I was so going to get one of these.....it was deemed not practical to spend so much for a 1999 car with over 100k miles


----------



## naiku

Z3 M-Coupe....  I regularly check prices on those, thought about buying one before I bought my A4 but ruled it out due to the complete lack of practicality as a family car.

I'd still have one in a heartbeat though if the stars aligned.


----------



## bertholomey

Some fun videos

Skid pad!












Cold start






Trying to roll an X5 






What an incredible time! Thank You John!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Razz2o4

Have you used Carpro Reset? I have always loved Adams soap, but I have a hard time going back to it after using Reset....and I have more than a gallon here of Adam's lol. A little bit of reset goes a LONG ways.


----------



## bertholomey

Porsche said:


> being lazy and don't feel like going thru 25 pages, do you have pics of finished trunk.


Forgot about this post 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mashburn

Razz2o4 said:


> Have you used Carpro Reset? I have always loved Adams soap, but I have a hard time going back to it after using Reset....and I have more than a gallon here of Adam's lol. A little bit of reset goes a LONG ways.


CarPro’s Reload is great too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgage

bertholomey said:


> Forgot about this post


That looks hideous! Lol! Nice and stealthy. Are you sure you just didn’t find a stock picture of a trunk?


----------



## bertholomey

I have two bottles of the Gyeon Cure product.....not sure if I want to use that on the GTechnix top coat. 

I’m still not sure how often the PS Beadmaker is supposed to be reapplied. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku

Reading here P&S Bead Maker Review: Best Last Step Product Ever? | Ask a Pro Blog says it should last several months, I also found a post on a Toyota forum saying 3 months. 

I'd guess just reapply when you notice it nor beading water all that well. How long that will be comes down to where and how often the cars driven.


----------



## Razz2o4

I am with Naiku. Every 2-3 months is good. Or if its losing its hydrophobic abilities.


----------



## bertholomey

naiku said:


> Reading here P&S Bead Maker Review: Best Last Step Product Ever? | Ask a Pro Blog says it should last several months, I also found a post on a Toyota forum saying 3 months.
> 
> I'd guess just reapply when you notice it nor beading water all that well. How long that will be comes down to where and how often the cars driven.


That was a great little write up - I watched Matt Moreland’s video of his first application with it, and I read several other things - only one indicated a 3 month target, so that is a fair point to aim at. Again, it took a 16 oz bottle to fully coat the car, so I’m pretty happy this isn’t a ‘every other wash’ kind of thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## captainobvious

The car looks great bro! Looking forward to eventually hearing this thing.


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> The car looks great bro! Looking forward to eventually hearing this thing.


I’m looking forward to that as well - getting your feedback on the tune so I can make necessary improvements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ambesolman

bertholomey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Grill looks great. Big improvement over stock imo mostly because it actually matches the fog light areas. I had a buddy help me install mine , otherwise there’s no telling how long it would’ve taken. Did you do it yourself?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk?


----------



## bertholomey

ambesolman said:


> Grill looks great. Big improvement over stock imo mostly because it actually matches the fog light areas. I had a buddy help me install mine , otherwise there’s no telling how long it would’ve taken. Did you do it yourself?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk?


Small thing, but it adds a lot to the aesthetic to me. 

No sir, I can’t take credit - Ian installed it when he had the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dgage

And I thought you were just showing off your Audi for those of us with lesser makes. 

I’d need a before/after to notice a difference on an Audi grille.


----------



## bertholomey

dgage said:


> And I thought you were just showing off your Audi for those of us with lesser makes.
> 
> I’d need a before/after to notice a difference on an Audi grille.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Thought the car looked pretty dope in the rain 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Theslaking

The beamer?
It looks awfully familiar.


----------



## bertholomey

And a few more.......
























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mashburn

Looking good brother! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgage

Car looks great. I’m not much a fan of black rims but those look good, would be even better in gunmetal though a little more of the same on a gray car so I guess I understand why you chose them. Lol! I’m sure it drives even better.


----------



## bertholomey

Small update. 

I e been working with the tune - learning more about tuning the MiniDSP and using Dirac Live. I was on the Beta team for a short time working with Dirac 3.0, and that was good. 

I really like the tune I have - it won’t please everyone, but it pleases me. There are some refinements that I want to make to it. 

I went to a comp this weekend in Hickory, NC - 3X for MECA / IASCA with Mic and Keith judging. There were only a few in Modified for each org, and I scored highest in my class for both. Working through the feedback to see what improvements are possible. 




























Of course, it was the big Sundown show, so we had to check out the SPL crowd 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Yesterday, my Detailer came but to check on the coating to see if another top coat was needed. Fortunately, I was given a good bill of health - been doing well with my own washing regimen, so that can be put off another 6 months. 

Here are some pics - he did an excellent job cleaning it up......I need to step up my gain........I wash the painted surfaces and call it done.......the car looks so much better when fully done........it seems to almost ‘deserve’ it. 

Before










During 










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

One of the great things about yesterday was that my friend Jacob came over to try to troubleshoot a connection issue in his car. He is detailing cars now, and he and Nevan had a lot of similar contacts and knowledge about the detailing world that they could discuss - and I was a beneficiary of their chatter. 

When it turned to the awesomeness of all things Mustangs, my eyes glazed over  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku

bertholomey said:


> Of course, it was the big Sundown show, so we had to check out the SPL crowd


Next time I'm spending the $5 on coffee. 😂


----------



## Mashburn

Its always a good time when I get to drop by! Personally I think the Audi sounds the best it has to date. Keep up the great work brother.

You have yourself a good detailer as well. I wouldn’t second guess letting him detail my car if I wasn’t able to myself. 

You know me, if I’m around, mustangs will come up in conversation! Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku

Mashburn said:


> You know me, if I’m around, mustangs will come up in conversation!


Any year Mustang? Got a '65 sitting in the driveway here.


----------



## Mashburn

See Jay, I told you! Hahaha. Yes sir, I like all mustangs except for the Mustang II. Personally I’ve only had 2011 and newer 5.0’s. My Grandpa got a 65 brand new back in the day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Taking a break from the car today to focus on the 2 channel. A little bit of speaker placement / sub placement. 

Listening at elevated volume while the cat is away, this mouse pushes play! 

Listening to my 2020 Meet Disc on this System is a fantastic experience!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

I had the opportunity to visit Mark in Charlotte this weekend to verify and adjust my gain settings on the amps and fabricate some new rings for the mid bass drivers in the door.

We began with the gains - verifying their current status - they were pretty much where I thought they were based on the levels I needed to use in the DSP software to get things to line up......for so long, I was having to overcome discrepancy in left / right gain either with Dirac or I'm sure I used EQ in past in the plug-in. 

We took them all to max unclipped using Mark's fancy DMM that has a built in O-Scope. Now the left and right are balanced within tenths of a volt on speaker pairs. They went from 17+ volts on the tweeters, 18+ volts on the mid range and mid bass, 19+ volts on the sub. The image is now centered (with Time Alignment) without the use of levels. I perceive that I gained some dynamics (may be confirmation bias) and overall volume. But importantly to me.....a warm fuzzy....confidence that as of right now - the gains are balanced left to right and between the pairs. We used -5db tracks at the appropriate frequency points for each driver, and -10db for the sub. 

And...this may be controversial (or maybe not compared to the controversies in the cultural/political realm) - we did the gain setting with all of the EQ engaged in the system - many get max unclipped gain on their amps, then engage several filters - primarily cuts - and then are unhappy with the overall output of the system. So some advocate coming back after you have set your tune......and re-setting gains to maximize the overall output of the system. Of course the challenge here is with my tune that has no pre-EQ prior to Dirac - I'll have to determine if I am clipping any of the drivers when really pushing the volume. 

The rings were a 'nice to have'. The rings that Mic did were just fine - working perfectly as intended. Mark had some new HDPE sheets and a router table and some great bits......and he hadn't seen the MW170's with the green label in several years, so we said 'what the heck'.


----------



## bertholomey

I love the way the car looks under these lights!



















My Dyn MW170’s next to the Morel Elate 9










Getting a read on what he wants to do with them. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

The Doctor! 

A man who loves his work! Even if it is a beautiful Sunday, and he is just coming off of a 36 hour marathon of work since Friday morning. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

A friend stopped by the shop to pick up his phono amp that I had borrowed. He surprised me with his new car - he had traded in his BMW Z4. 




























And last night I was taking a short listen session of the new tune and snapped this pick through the ski hole. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto

Nice updates, J! 

IMO, it seems like the most logical M.O. regarding the post-EQ gain settings, especially if your Curve is already dialed-in really close to where ya like it. 

Regarding the fluorescent tube lighting effects on your car at Mark's shop...

Good eye, mate! 

20+ years ago, in the studio or at night on location car ad shoots, I used to suspend up to Five 8ft long single-tube "Kino-Flo Mega" 5500K or 3200K fluorescent tubes end-to-end above and around the car at different heights/angles/positions to create those cool "swipes", S-curves, and body lines in the car's sheet metal & glass. 

Now we do it with Astera LED or Q-science LED tubes....or with CGI.


----------



## Mashburn

Had the privilege of tagging along with Jason down to see Mark Worrel. I’ll say, it is always a great day getting to hang out with these two. Always ends up with good conversation, not to mention getting to see the Dr. work! 

If anyone is around the Nc area, I HIGHLY recommend his work. This build thread and Jason’s old BRZ thread can attest to that.

I’ve heard pretty much every iteration Jason has done/had on his vehicles for about the past 3-4 years, and he continues to amaze me when he asks to get my ears for a critical listening session.

After Mark adjusted the gains, it made a pretty significant difference! Not that the car was lacking in this area, but I noticed immediate improvements in the sub, it gave it a little more authority, but the curve he has keeps it from being overbearing. I also noticed an improvement in the ambience of the tweeters. Brought out the echos and breath in tracks a little bit more, and obviously more clean volume.

All in all, yet again, the Audi sounds the best I have heard it to date, seems like it’s always a step forward with Jason and this car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks bro! I had a great time listening today. Thanks for the feedback! It was a great time with you and the Doctor 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Thought it was cool how the sunset reflected off the side of the car last night. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Small thing - I went down to Mark’s shop this past weekend for him to give an ear to my tune prior to the NCSQ meet this coming weekend. 

‘Good enough for reference’ I think is how he summed it up. 

He also provided a nice solution to my CTEK conditioner / charger. My previous Chinese knockoff charger died, and after evaluating the XSPower, CTEK, and Zapco offerings - I followed John Kiser’s advice and purchased what I thought would be the best device for the German electronics - the CTEK. 

It works fine for connecting to the jump points under the hood (battery is under the spare tire in this car), but I wanted a better solution than this. I wanted to continue to use the Anderson connector under the car. But......I wanted to be able to use the CTEK for the wife’s car, lawnmower battery, possible motorcycle battery  So I wanted the alligator clips to still be available. Well, Mark had a solution! 

He joined a couple pieces of 8 gauge to the solder points of the clips to join the 4 gauge that was connected to the Anderson connector - Boom! Now I have dual capacity - I can use either connection type. 

He also fashioned a hand hold / hanging point out of the HDPE piece it was mounted to. Very functional - much better than the idea I had of a jenky 550 cord handle 














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

Nice touch


----------



## dw260307

dgage said:


> I’ll be going with a 240V garage pressure washer since I don’t want to deal with gas but I guess I have to burn up my current electric one first and it is taking a while. Interestingly, for the cost of the 240V electric pressure washer, I could go buy 10 electric 120V ones.


Well, both have their own importance, gas pressure washers offer you higher pressure and flow rates so they can clean faster compared to electric pressure washers. However, when it comes to pricing, electric pressure washer are usually less expensive compared to gas. Moreover, they are more lightweight compared to gas presser washers.


----------



## bertholomey

Did some tuning today - tuned from outside the car instead in the driver’s seat, used a mic stand for Dirac Live measurements, and used a bigger box for the 9 DL measurements. 

Then I got a quick demo. Sounds pretty good. 
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Gave the car a much needed wash yesterday - still enjoy taking photos of this car. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

I posted this elsewhere and thought I would drop it in here for documentation purposes. 

This unit can help a car sound amazing. 

I recently completed 4 tunes - one for each configuration. 

1 - decent amount of EQ to get a good tune in the Plug-In, at least 4 or 5 bands per driver, crossovers, time alignment - 2 channel Dirac

2 - same crossovers and time alignment as PS1, no EQ in Plug-In - 2 channel Dirac - truly sounds amazing - especially for an installer - get the install down, pick crossovers / TA - run a 2 channel - Boom! Done - 90% of customers would be blown away with this preset in my car. 

3 - 3 channel tune - minimal EQ in Plug-In - primarily shelf filters, same crossovers / TA as the other two presets - 3 channel Dirac run - trying to manage the sub to mid bass transition a little better. 

4 - 3 channel tune - much like #3, the EQ that I used was mono-EQ based on feedback from my friend Ryan - and a 3 channel Dirac tune. This is the one I’m listening to the most. 

I used to do the 9 point Dirac measurements while sitting in the driver’s seat, very small box around my head. 

After discussing things with my friend John, I set up to tune outside the car - I purchased a stand and gooseneck (thanks Ryan!), and I’m using a much larger box now. I was talking with John, and he referenced the diagram - saying the forward and rearward measurements look to be 6”-12” in front/behind the head in the tight imaging diagram. 

This would be a fun discussion point with one of the Dirac engineers - what are the positive / negative affects in a car with a very close box - right around the head, vs a more forward / rearward box - I’m still using shoulder width. I need to do an A/B comparison. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Notloudenuf

I just realized you started this build log post in 2018 and I still have not heard this car.
That makes me sad.


----------



## squiers007

bertholomey said:


> I posted this elsewhere and thought I would drop it in here for documentation purposes.
> 
> This unit can help a car sound amazing.
> 
> I recently completed 4 tunes - one for each configuration.
> 
> 1 - decent amount of EQ to get a good tune in the Plug-In, at least 4 or 5 bands per driver, crossovers, time alignment - 2 channel Dirac
> 
> 2 - same crossovers and time alignment as PS1, no EQ in Plug-In - 2 channel Dirac - truly sounds amazing - especially for an installer - get the install down, pick crossovers / TA - run a 2 channel - Boom! Done - 90% of customers would be blown away with this preset in my car.
> 
> 3 - 3 channel tune - minimal EQ in Plug-In - primarily shelf filters, same crossovers / TA as the other two presets - 3 channel Dirac run - trying to manage the sub to mid bass transition a little better.
> 
> 4 - 3 channel tune - much like #3, the EQ that I used was mono-EQ based on feedback from my friend Ryan - and a 3 channel Dirac tune. This is the one I’m listening to the most.
> 
> I used to do the 9 point Dirac measurements while sitting in the driver’s seat, very small box around my head.
> 
> After discussing things with my friend John, I set up to tune outside the car - I purchased a stand and gooseneck (thanks Ryan!), and I’m using a much larger box now. I was talking with John, and he referenced the diagram - saying the forward and rearward measurements look to be 6”-12” in front/behind the head in the tight imaging diagram.
> 
> This would be a fun discussion point with one of the Dirac engineers - what are the positive / negative affects in a car with a very close box - right around the head, vs a more forward / rearward box - I’m still using shoulder width. I need to do an A/B comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm very interested to hear your thoughts and opinions about the various setups.

Also curious what target curve are you using? Thanks. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3

Did I miss where you divulged where the sub is mounted?


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> I just realized you started this build log post in 2018 and I still have not heard this car.
> That makes me sad.


We will certainly remedy that - I’d love to get your feedback!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mashburn

Notloudenuf said:


> I just realized you started this build log post in 2018 and I still have not heard this car.
> That makes me sad.


Sounds like a meet up is in order!! Count me in as a third.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

squiers007 said:


> I'm very interested to hear your thoughts and opinions about the various setups.
> 
> Also curious what target curve are you using? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


When I get home from this trip, I’ll take an extended demo and try to provide (hopefully) coherent impressions of each flavor of tune. 

Your question is very apt - all of these are using the same curve in Dirac - so they all are very similar because of that. 

Here is a pic of the screen in Dirac of the curve - looking at just the 3-way (tweets, mids, mid bass). The curve I’m using is from my friend Ryan. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Niebur3 said:


> Did I miss where you divulged where the sub is mounted?


You may have  Mark installed the SI BM MKV 12” sub in a 0.65 cu ft fully fiberglass enclosure with a Type 1 ring where the stock glove box was mounted. It is hard to see even if you know it is there - even for those who have been in the car several times. And with the system at a strong volume, there is very little vibration that can be perceived with a hand on the dash or front of the enclosure - and this sub / enclosure provides convincing levels of sub information.....imaging up front. The sub up front also provides a good amount of support to the 8’s in the doors as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BJG

bertholomey said:


> I said goodbye to my beloved 2013 Subaru BRZ this past week. I enjoyed that car for six years, and took the system as far as I could with the help of Mark Worrell (Install) and John Kiser (Tuning). I competed with it, but mostly just enjoyed the heck out of it.
> 
> 2013 Subaru BRZ Build Thread
> 
> I had the privilege of selling the car to a good friend who will take the system to a new level I don't doubt. I was very fortunate to find someone who appreciated the quality of the install, the quality of the sound potential in this car, and who has the skill to take what is already there and improve upon it. As I'm typing this, he has already completed the new install (he got the car on Tuesday!).
> 
> I'm going to try to not be too wordy, but those who know me know that is impossible.
> 
> I hosted an NCSQ Spring Meet in April of 2018 - the weather on Friday / Sunday was splendid, but the weather on the actual day of the event was abysmal. But.....I had the pleasure of driving Bo's new Audi RS3, and I had the privilege of meeting Ian and admiring his 2015 Audi S4. I was the first to hear it on Friday night, and I was very impressed with the sound.......I had no idea that in 2 days, he would score higher than me in the IASCA comp  Mic said that in all his years of car audio competition, he has never seen someone buy a competitor's car because he was outscored by 1 point
> 
> I had the opportunity to drive the S4 on that Sunday, and my obsession began. Fast forward to about two weeks ago.....and Ian and I came to an accord......we would swap cars. There are many, many things he is doing to the BRZ to improve it, and I'm looking forward to seeing these improvements in early May 2019 at the 2019 NCSQ Spring Meet.
> 
> Meet Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics that drove my obsession.....Thanks Ian for providing these......it 'helped'.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the meet, I took a few pics of potential install locations
> 
> Sub Location?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweeter in sail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian already has Illusion Audio nd8 mid bass drivers in the doors. I like the stock look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this wheel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian already has the Audison Thesis 3" drivers in the dash - bonus that is the same driver that I had in the BRZ.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics after it's first washing this week. These are very amateurish pics.....it was a beautiful morning with incredible fog and vapor coming off of the lake - really wish I could have taken down the road to get pics next to the lake......but a huge pick up crashing into the new car would be disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing machine in my garage!



I have a 2018 S4 and love it to death. I have lowered it using coilovers..is yours lowered as well? Either way, that is one hell of a sharp car. Now all you have to do is wait for @miniSQ to come and call you rat because anybody can copy/paste pics from google.. but just disregard that. I agree once you get used to it everything else seems second rate. You've definitely got a winner there.. beautiful car.


----------



## squiers007

bertholomey said:


> When I get home from this trip, I’ll take an extended demo and try to provide (hopefully) coherent impressions of each flavor of tune.
> 
> Your question is very apt - all of these are using the same curve in Dirac - so they all are very similar because of that.
> 
> Here is a pic of the screen in Dirac of the curve - looking at just the 3-way (tweets, mids, mid bass). The curve I’m using is from my friend Ryan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Your curve is way flatter than most that I've tried, and that slight up curve in the upper octaves is interesting. When I've tried that previously it has been way to bright, but maybe that's just me. 

Choosing a curve I like has been the biggest hurdle for me with Dirac so far, well that and finally figuring out how to import a text file of the curve instead of screwing around with all the dots to get them where I want, lol. Currently I'm running a 3 channel Dirac tune with L, R, and Sub. I applied a good bit of pre-Dirac EQ, which I think was overkill so I may go back and just address some of the larger peaks and try that instead. I also have been using Jazzy's tuning companion to create target curves so I can alter my electric xover settings to match my target acoustic slopes. Never taken this approach before but I think it's working great so far. Kinda weird having different electric xover points on L and R and even Mid to tweeter, but the acoustic slopes match up great so who cares!


----------



## bertholomey

BJG said:


> I have a 2018 S4 and love it to death. I have lowered it using coilovers..is yours lowered as well? Either way, that is one hell of a sharp car. Now all you have to do is wait for @miniSQ to come and call you rat because anybody can copy/paste pics from google.. but just disregard that. I agree once you get used to it everything else seems second rate. You've definitely got a winner there.. beautiful car.


Thanks!!! I can’t take credit for anything on the car - aesthetic, performance, or even sound system (well, some attempts at tuning). 

Ian did all of the upgrades to the car, and the consensus is that they are top notch and tasteful (and I totally agree!). Here are my notes on the suspension. 

Suspension
bilstien b18 coilovers 
034 motorsport sway bar set 
034 motorsport full under car x brace 
cr 15 upper strur tower brace 
o34 motorsport billet , rear diff mounts 
034 motorsport billet trans mount 

When I was seeking to purchase from him, I asked if it would handle as well as my BRZ.....there was an smirky/snarky laugh of incredulity......and an emphatic statement that it would be better, much better. Well, it is.....I have a circular on-ramp near the house that as I hit the apex of the curve, the transmission drops to 3rd, and I can floor it and it sticks and MOVES! (down the road at great speed )

Thank you for the complement- I’m sure your ‘18 is gorgeous as well! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mashburn

squiers007 said:


> Your curve is way flatter than most that I've tried, and that slight up curve in the upper octaves is interesting. When I've tried that previously it has been way to bright, but maybe that's just me.
> 
> Choosing a curve I like has been the biggest hurdle for me with Dirac so far, well that and finally figuring out how to import a text file of the curve instead of screwing around with all the dots to get them where I want, lol. Currently I'm running a 3 channel Dirac tune with L, R, and Sub. I applied a good bit of pre-Dirac EQ, which I think was overkill so I may go back and just address some of the larger peaks and try that instead. I also have been using Jazzy's tuning companion to create target curves so I can alter my electric xover settings to match my target acoustic slopes. Never taken this approach before but I think it's working great so far. Kinda weird having different electric xover points on L and R and even Mid to tweeter, but the acoustic slopes match up great so who cares!


My mid ranges differ by 500hz on the crossover to get them to match acoustically, this is something I have never considered before this tuning venture (mostly because this is my first time with a DSP lol).

I use a similar curve to Jason as well and I don’t find it to bright. However it depends on what music you listen to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

squiers007 said:


> Your curve is way flatter than most that I've tried, and that slight up curve in the upper octaves is interesting. When I've tried that previously it has been way to bright, but maybe that's just me.
> 
> Choosing a curve I like has been the biggest hurdle for me with Dirac so far, well that and finally figuring out how to import a text file of the curve instead of screwing around with all the dots to get them where I want, lol. Currently I'm running a 3 channel Dirac tune with L, R, and Sub. I applied a good bit of pre-Dirac EQ, which I think was overkill so I may go back and just address some of the larger peaks and try that instead. I also have been using Jazzy's tuning companion to create target curves so I can alter my electric xover settings to match my target acoustic slopes. Never taken this approach before but I think it's working great so far. Kinda weird having different electric xover points on L and R and even Mid to tweeter, but the acoustic slopes match up great so who cares!


Regarding the flatness of the curve - with my 2 channel Dirac tunes, the bottom half of the curve certainly starts trending up through the mid bass region into the sub bass - to land about 10db above the mid range level. For this 3 channel, I was trying to see if I could alleviate the large ‘boost’ in the 50-80hz range for the mid bass drivers to accomplish the overall curve. 

Ryan was explaining with this that if we could separate out the mid bass and sub, we can shape them in such a way that we can get those frequencies handled by the speaker that will do it the best (up front sub), and so the door mounted mid bass drivers aren’t being pushed so hard to ‘get to the curve’ (and make a nuisance of themselves). 

For the uptick in the high range - that was in Ryan’s curve that I brought over, and it works in my car, with my tweeters (or at least I think it does). It may come off as very bright in other’s cars. 

The other interesting thing to all of this - is to capture REW measurements of the Plug-In tune, and then after Dirac applies the curve. I see the measured response in Dirac, I see what it was corrected to, but then it is interesting to me to see how the final Dirac tune is measured in REW......the curve may be flat, the corrected response could be tight on the Dirac screen, but there could still be variance in the actual measurement. 

In the past, I have ‘wrongly’ made EQ adjustments in the Plug-In after Dirac to ‘correct’ these variations of left /right response. Discussing this with Ryan and others, it seems that from Dirac 1.0-3.0.....some of this may be a ‘feature’ vs a problem. And I may be wrong here. The algorithm in 3.0 May leave some left/right frequencies out of ‘balance’ if it provides better phase relationship. 

Good stuff there with working on the crossover points to achieve the final results you want - that is the stuff I find very interesting, and I’m trying to get more understanding of it all. But in the mean time......I’m enjoying, what is for me, great sound! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

A little preview of things to come......We are having another NCSQ meet in a less than a month......


----------



## Mashburn

Looking forward to it! I have the day off! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigAl205

So I'm not the only one with changes up front?


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> So I'm not the only one with changes up front?


Now Al......there are so many ways that statement can be twisted if someone was so inclined.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You gotta do some squinting to see what's happening there.
I was thinking, "Why to Jason take off the sticker???"


----------



## asnatlas

Awesome build!!!


----------



## bertholomey

Let's discuss mid range installation location. I was stoked to have my favorite 3" mid range drivers already installed in the dash when I bought this car. Done.....or so I thought. Overall, the mid range sounded good in this location - muting all other speakers, just playing a voice track, the image was always fairly tight and responded well to time alignment adjustment. With the mid range drivers in the very corners of the dash - where the dash meets the windscreen - and with the speakers playing off of the windscreen, I got a fairly deep sound stage.

The issue I was having - that showed up every time I tuned - was that with a 3k or 3.5k crossover point, REW was showing a fairly steep drop off starting at about 1.5k. The drivers were mounted about an inch deeper than the surface of the dash, probably 3"-4" from the windscreen, and the dash covered up about a quarter of the cone. So, some or all of that was contributing to the problem with the frequency response limitations. So I decided to ask Mark to build some pillars.


----------



## Zippy

So, I'm wondering if you ever considered using the grill as your mounting location for the mids and sealing off the chamber behind them to form enclosures? I'm doing that with my BRZ and have had no issues. You can pick up spare grills to try it out and not have to build the pillars yet. We can chat more this Friday at the spring get together.


----------



## bertholomey

Zippy said:


> So, I'm wondering if you ever considered using the grill as your mounting location for the mids and sealing off the chamber behind them to form enclosures? I'm doing that with my BRZ and have had no issues. You can pick up spare grills to try it out and not have to build the pillars yet. We can chat more this Friday at the spring get together.


Thanks Bo for that input! That is one of the ideas Jacob, Ryan, and I had when we were discussing it. Mark had thought it would be cool to do something similar to what he did in my BRZ, but there would likely need to be dash cuttin' involved. Another thought was to just bring them up closer to the level of the dash, but still under the grill, or surface mount like what you did. I could have even purchased the grills for the new Thesis 3's which may have been cool. 

But ultimately, I wanted to try pillars to see what the frequency response would yield, and I figured I could always go back to the dash if I lost a ton of depth or some other reason I wasn't happy with the pillars. With the dash mid locations, I was crossing the tweeters at 2200hz and the mid range at 3000hz to get an acoustic crossover that yields the below result. So that was about as much upper midrange as I was getting out of these drivers - in contradiction to what the manufacturer shows on their graphs.


----------



## bertholomey

So, I dropped the car with Mark Worrell at AudioMasters in Charlotte because he has done amazing things with the BRZ and with the Audi. He had a spare pair of pillars that I got from Ian Brandon (former owner of this car - Thanks Ian!), and Mark started to do his planning. 

He cut the pillars and tried many different angles for the mids. I had offered the opinion that I would like them to be in the same plane as the tweeters, but he wasn't held to that. What he ended up was that exact alignment. 

Sitting next to Peter's beautiful SQ5!





































Next, he crafted some rings......


























He was really hoping to be able to back-mount these so the flange would not be seen. That was something he had wanted to do in the BRZ if we updated the baffles.


----------



## bertholomey

And more angling....



















He needed some MDF to attach the resin to if I remember correctly.


----------



## bertholomey

Now for stretching and fiberglass....


----------



## naiku

Nice, assuming these will be complete by next weekend? I've been thinking about pillars lately, but have some concerns we can discuss next week.


----------



## bertholomey

While he was at it, he slick sanded the controller housing that he had built for me.


----------



## bertholomey

This is a view from the drivers seat looking straight through the windshield. 










Maximilian was there to help lend moral support. 



















I'm hoping to get the pillars covered soon.


----------



## bertholomey

I forgot to post the measured response of the pillar mid range drivers. This is with a 100hz high pass - a couple bands of EQ, and no low pass.


----------



## nyquistrate

bertholomey said:


> I forgot to post the measured response of the pillar mid range drivers. This is with a 100hz high pass - a couple bands of EQ, and no low pass.
> 
> View attachment 300685


That's just the midrange? Great improvement in bandwidth. What about your stage concerns?


----------



## bertholomey

nyquistrate said:


> That's just the midrange? Great improvement in bandwidth. What about your stage concerns?


Yep - just the 3’s in the pillars - still evaluating, but I think the depth (distance to front of stage and overall depth of stage) is decent. 

A bit of a difference - may need a driving position and demo position preset where I didn’t when they were in the dash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> Yep - just the 3’s in the pillars - still evaluating, but I think the depth (distance to front of stage and overall depth of stage) is decent.
> 
> A bit of a difference - may need a driving position and demo position preset where I didn’t when they were in the dash.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro







__





Redirect Notice






images.app.goo.gl


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images.app.goo.gl


Thank you Mic for your feedback


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> Thank you Mic for your feedback
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Of course😁

You know you can always count on me😉


----------



## Jscoyne2

Mic10is said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images.app.goo.gl


You think thats a tumor? You should see my very first attempt at pillars. A long longgg time ago.


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> Of course
> 
> You know you can always count on me


.......to be what?


Honest? I don’t remember asking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chasingSQ

wow mark did a great job on those for sure ! , sweet car by the way


----------



## bertholomey

So, one of the many responses to the post above about the aesthetic of the pillars that went through my head (there were several, but this was the only constructive one.....and Mic and I are good) was.....what are the alternatives? I'm mostly posting this for my own purposes of documenting the log since this site / thread doesn't have much activity anymore.

I want to install a 3" driver for mid range in my car, and I have available to me as a drop-in option (sort of) the dash location. I tried that for a few reasons: 
1) it was already installed in that location
2) I like a somewhat stealthy look (but of course I blew that by using the monstrous Thesis tweeters)
3) I didn't want to cut the dash, add pillars, etc. 

I tuned and tuned.....I tried many different things with the tune.....and could get something that sounded decent (to me - not to anyone else).....but compromise......I had to cross the tweeters low (2200hz which is low for my preference)......I wanted to get more out of the mid range. 

My options: 

1) do nothing (always #1.....well, I guess I could have gotten another car) - live with the compromise. 
2) surface mount the mids - I may have gotten more frequency response range out of them, maybe not. 
3) move the mid range to kicks - some have gotten great results doing that - I didn't have any confidence in that option.
4) move the 3's to pillars
5) cut the dash - nope. 
6) cut the doors - nope.
7) full dash rebuild - awesome, but nope. 

So, for me - pillars was the option that seemed to be the most with the least.....even if they look like tumors growing out of the pillars. Greater usable frequency response, higher high pass for tweeters, more clarity out of the mid range drivers, and much closer to the tweeters for coherency. Despite the looks of them (but I'm very impressed with the shape that Mark created, the angle that he positioned the face of the cone, and he designed them with the least amount of bulk and site obstruction) - I'm hoping to some day tune the car with a sound that I'm satisfied with (likely never truly happy with unless it magically turned into the sound of my 2 channel).....hopefully that day will eventually come - it isn't there right now.


----------



## chasingSQ

jason , i think you picked the best option for the results you were after . the question is could you get a steathy pillar build that looks better . Yes for sure but will it sound better ? prob not 
i like em as they are .


----------



## Mashburn

I agree... for what you were wanting to achieve with the Pillars (most useable freq response) you made the right choice. Mark did an excellent job with the install per usual!

It changes with the trends... for years, pillars were the best, then tweeter mounted above the mid, now people say surface mounted as close to the windshield is best.... trends change, pillars will be back to “popular” soon enough.

They don’t look like tumors to me. If people don’t like the way yours look, they definitely won’t like mine! Hahaha. 

All that matters is if you are happy with the install, and you are! BOOM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is

While an explanation can be helpful, please don't feel it was required. It's your car, you can do whatever you want with it.
I know what you're after and if this gets you there. Awesome. If not, try something else.
This isn't easy by any means and as we've discussed many times, there is always a compromise somewhere with some thing.

None of your installs have ever sounded bad by any stretch. In fact, as u well know, one version of the BRZ made me go home and retune my own car.
I haven't spent much time in the new car and the few times I have it's just been comparing presets.

But again. Please don't ever feel like you have to justify anything u do to your own car.


----------



## nyquistrate

Mic10is said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images.app.goo.gl


Where's the "dislike" button?


----------



## Mic10is

nyquistrate said:


> Where's the "dislike" button?


Dude...I've known Jason for around a decade. We've spent lots of time together helping each other tune and improving each other's vehicles.
We've discussed this already, he knows I was joking w him as I typically do with everyone I know.


----------



## Niebur3

Things be sensitive around here. Pillars look good and I took Mic’s comment as a joke.


----------



## Theslaking

nyquistrate said:


> Where's the "dislike" button?












Intentions are now clear.

You know J, if you're trying to live up to the BRZ you may always end up disappointed.

Not that you can't get a tune as good, it's just hard to straighten memories skewed by nostalgia.

The version of the BRZ I heard is still my all time favorite listen. Clay was standing in the garage doorway with laser eyes cutting through me wondering if I was ever getting out so I could check out his 10" mid-bass on the firework track!


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> While an explanation can be helpful, please don't feel it was required. It's your car, you can do whatever you want with it.
> I know what you're after and if this gets you there. Awesome. If not, try something else.
> This isn't easy by any means and as we've discussed many times, there is always a compromise somewhere with some thing.


Thanks Mic - I've overly busy with work right now, I was out of town this past weekend and the beginning of this week, and I have been trying to prepare for this weekend. So I have had things I wanted to post nagging at me while trying to do all the work that needs to get done.

My post above wasn't intended to be a defense.....that is certainly how it is written now that I read it again.....my intention was really to begin a discussion, if folks were following, about various speaker location options and the decision points that are involved with the final execution. How we start off with a plan, or a certain design philosophy, or a budget......and then feedback, or measurements, etc. causes us to rethink that plan/philosophy/budget........

So, if anyone wants to comment about how they approached these kinds of issues in their car, or a customer's car - it might be helpful.



Niebur3 said:


> Things be sensitive around here. Pillars look good and I took Mic’s comment as a joke.


One of the challenges I've had Jerry with this 'hobby' - too emotionally tied to the car / system - hard for me to be completely objective / rational with it. Even though I'm not completing the install myself like many do on this site. It is similar to my mixed involvement with competitions.....show up with a tune that I believe sounds good, score poorly - hard to just objectively state, "well, it just didn't do it today, the tune wasn't to the judge's liking, the others were so much better, maybe I didn't seat the judge correctly, etc." I think I would have reacted a little differently to Mic's post if he had provided a little context to the gif - then I would have taken it for what it was intended to be. He and I are good - he can even rip on them in person this weekend at my event


----------



## Mic10is

I have a similar location in my TSX, as u know, huge dip at 2.2k. but extends down to 1.6

"Solution" was to boost the overall output and then use EQ to cut surrounding bands back down to target (flat).
This resulted in being able to apply less boost to the affected bands.

Second solution was tune around the issue and if someone can hear the dip in the response, kudos to them and they can get the **** outta my car 😉😁.

Locations were chosen based on the white papers on best locations in a vehicle. Partially influenced by the BRZ as well. I think I screenshot the BRZ and looked at them when building too, I know I sent them to friends before who wanted to know what to do.

How it was implemented was bc I personally do not like having judges/people see speaker locations or at least I want some control over what is visual.
Too many judges over the years prejudge the vehicle based on what they see. So I'm big on, when possible, at hiding locations and speaker size and type. 
Exceptions are when I need to highlight a speaker for brand exposure or bc I want the judge to see the speaker


----------



## Niebur3

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Mic - I've overly busy with work right now, I was out of town this past weekend and the beginning of this week, and I have been trying to prepare for this weekend. So I have had things I wanted to post nagging at me while trying to do all the work that needs to get done.
> 
> My post above wasn't intended to be a defense.....that is certainly how it is written now that I read it again.....my intention was really to begin a discussion, if folks were following, about various speaker location options and the decision points that are involved with the final execution. How we start off with a plan, or a certain design philosophy, or a budget......and then feedback, or measurements, etc. causes us to rethink that plan/philosophy/budget........
> 
> So, if anyone wants to comment about how they approached these kinds of issues in their car, or a customer's car - it might be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the challenges I've had Jerry with this 'hobby' - too emotionally tied to the car / system - hard for me to be completely objective / rational with it. Even though I'm not completing the install myself like many do on this site. It is similar to my mixed involvement with competitions.....show up with a tune that I believe sounds good, score poorly - hard to just objectively state, "well, it just didn't do it today, the tune wasn't to the judge's liking, the others were so much better, maybe I didn't seat the judge correctly, etc." I think I would have reacted a little differently to Mic's post if he had provided a little context to the gif - then I would have taken it for what it was intended to be. He and I are good - he can even rip on them in person this weekend at my event


Which is why, at the end of the day (I hate that saying btw) you need to do this for you. If it sounds good to you, who cares what a specific judge thought. I tend to value GTG more (although we don't have enough around me and too busy with life to travel to one at the moment).


----------



## Mic10is

Niebur3 said:


> Which is why, at the end of the day (I hate that saying btw) you need to do this for you. If it sounds good to you, who cares what a specific judge thought. I tend to value GTG more (although we don't have enough around me and too busy with life to travel to one at the moment).


I can Honestly say I've learned more from competing than any other format.
It's pushed me to improve my knowledge and my skills and improved me as a critical listener and tuner.
Without competiton I wouldn't be at whatever point where I am today


----------



## oabeieo

Reawakening......

.....tons of good info in here.... 
just got caught up.... 

I’ve had a lot of ppl tell me I should compete..... we’ll see.....


----------



## oabeieo

let’s say I was to go to one competition

how do I look and see where they’re at in my area?


----------



## mumbles

oabeieo said:


> let’s say I was to go to one competition
> 
> how do I look and see where they’re at in my area?


Both IASCA & MECA have competitions listed on their sites...

Not sure where you are in CO, but there used to be a place in the Springs, the Sound Shop, that kept up with and held competitions. There were several places in Denver... I'd suggest calling around the car stereo shops to see if there are other comps besides IASCA & MECA.

Hope this helps...


----------



## oabeieo

mumbles said:


> Both IASCA & MECA have competitions listed on their sites...
> 
> Not sure where you are in CO, but there used to be a place in the Springs, the Sound Shop, that kept up with and held competitions. There were several places in Denver... I'd suggest calling around the car stereo shops to see if there are other comps besides IASCA & MECA.
> 
> Hope this helps...


definitely......

The other day someone was just telling me how they lost to someone who’s system sounded like ****, But their car was really really expensive and super amazing but the system is complete trash and he lost to that person, and this is someone who uses horns with direcBut their car was really really expensive and super amazing but the system is complete trash and he lost to that person, and this is someone who uses horns with direc...

hearing stuff like that makes me absolutely sick about the thought of competing that is the number one reason why I don’t compete because I know for a fact I would need to be up against a car like Jason‘s on this thread.

I would be so angry if I was up against the car end it was some BS and some rookie judge doesn’t even know what imaging or staging actually is And can’t even follow The simple instructions given to them..

I was an IASCA judge back in 96’-99’
I remember judging cars and it was simple follow the freaking instructions, but I remember there were there other judges that just gravitated to what they thought was cool.


----------



## LaserSVT

LOVE the car, LOVE the install, LOVE the equipment. Kudos sir, very very nice ride.
I too struggled finding that perfect door woofer and for me it ended up being the Vipera F6. I can run without a sub and not even notice on 80% of the music I listen to.


----------



## bertholomey

LaserSVT said:


> LOVE the car, LOVE the install, LOVE the equipment. Kudos sir, very very nice ride.
> I too struggled finding that perfect door woofer and for me it ended up being the Vipera F6. I can run without a sub and not even notice on 80% of the music I listen to.


Thank You! Mark did an amazing job with the install! 



oabeieo said:


> definitely......
> 
> The other day someone was just telling me how they lost to someone who’s system sounded like ****, But their car was really really expensive and super amazing but the system is complete trash and he lost to that person, and this is someone who uses horns with direcBut their car was really really expensive and super amazing but the system is complete trash and he lost to that person, and this is someone who uses horns with direc...
> 
> hearing stuff like that makes me absolutely sick about the thought of competing that is the number one reason why I don’t compete because I know for a fact I would need to be up against a car like Jason‘s on this thread.
> 
> I would be so angry if I was up against the car end it was some BS and some rookie judge doesn’t even know what imaging or staging actually is And can’t even follow The simple instructions given to them..
> 
> I was an IASCA judge back in 96’-99’
> I remember judging cars and it was simple follow the freaking instructions, but I remember there were there other judges that just gravitated to what they thought was cool.


I get it.......and I feel the same......I often give an analogy that may / may not make sense......I give a demo to a friend who is a judge and has really good ears on Saturday....he/she says the car is on point....strong 80's car....I go to a MECA show on Sunday, and a 'judge' gives the car a 63.....So the guy I trust and I know that he/she knows what they are talking about gives their assessment, but the one with the scoresheet judges it totally different (and for argument sake, there wasn't a 30 degree drop in temperature or anything like that). Now, a lot of guys are able to shrug that off and say, 'well, that judge didn't know what they were talking about....', but I can't help but take it personally....so I don't really like competing...I'll do it occasionally to get a reality check from a judge I trust, but that is it. 

Many of my friends love it.......they love the feedback, they love the competition, they can keep everything in perspective, and they have a good time with it. I wish I were like them, but I'm weird.


----------



## oabeieo

What I wan


bertholomey said:


> Thank You! Mark did an amazing job with the install!
> 
> 
> 
> I get it.......and I feel the same......I often give an analogy that may / may not make sense......I give a demo to a friend who is a judge and has really good ears on Saturday....he/she says the car is on point....strong 80's car....I go to a MECA show on Sunday, and a 'judge' gives the car a 63.....So the guy I trust and I know that he/she knows what they are talking about gives their assessment, but the one with the scoresheet judges it totally different (and for argument sake, there wasn't a 30 degree drop in temperature or anything like that). Now, a lot of guys are able to shrug that off and say, 'well, that judge didn't know what they were talking about....', but I can't help but take it personally....so I don't really like competing...I'll do it occasionally to get a reality check from a judge I trust, but that is it.
> 
> Many of my friends love it.......they love the feedback, they love the competition, they can keep everything in perspective, and they have a good time with it. I wish I were like them, but I'm weird.


Haha ..... not weird...
when I listen to my own car I usually keep a tune for a few months then retune or actually just re calibration in Dirac just to get a freshie... speaker wear, new mic, etc. 

But during when I do have a good tune going , every day seems a little different. Some days my center pulls left at 1.2k, most days it’s dead on balls. Some days I just hate my car, some days it’s the best ever....

i know Ive had to work 5X as hard to have the reputation as someone that, in my opinion had a good sounding car and got lucky. And then does that over and over to win multiple times. Multiple time winning does say something... but it’s absolutely nothing compared to hands on building cars. Yet for some odd reason these guys get mad respect, even by vendors. Even if they didn’t build or tune there car!!!

the guy who built the car should be given special privileges from vendors not the ppl getting a trophy....

like the multiple time winners or top 3 placers in multiple shows do and should get some recognition, all I’m saying is they should not be assumed as a god and there voice is the only voice to listen to in the industry or on the diy side of things... but it’s just not that way....

I definitely respect guys that do compete, amd stick with it.... so there’s a dibble sided feeling on it. Because it takes a lot, it’s just the notion that winning a sq comp makes you a expert is so so so so so so so far from reality it makes me sick. And then to try amd talk to us guys that build our cars and try to give us “advice” or tell us about imaging cues and install problems without ever hearing how a car sounds is downright absurd.

as a builder , I know as much as anyone, cars acoustics are freaky amd sometimes things that shouldn’t work do, and things that should work don’t.....


----------



## oabeieo

But I like what you said about reality check..... having someone actually listen to it.... I need someone like that in my area ....


----------



## nadams5755

c'mon out to bentonville in a few weeks. listen to some cars cars, get some feedback, names to faces, etc. just a couple states over, right? 









MECA Car Audio Competitions » MECA


MECA Sound Pressure and Sound Quality Leagues are meant to be Fun, Fair, Loud and Clear for competitors of all types and sizes. Car audio competitions near you.




mecaevents.com


----------



## oabeieo

nadams5755 said:


> c'mon out to bentonville in a few weeks. listen to some cars cars, get some feedback, names to faces, etc. just a couple states over, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MECA Car Audio Competitions » MECA
> 
> 
> MECA Sound Pressure and Sound Quality Leagues are meant to be Fun, Fair, Loud and Clear for competitors of all types and sizes. Car audio competitions near you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mecaevents.com


oh my gosh I would love that soooooo much!!!! But.... how far from denver ?


----------



## Mic10is

oabeieo said:


> definitely......
> 
> The other day someone was just telling me how they lost to someone who’s system sounded like ****, But their car was really really expensive and super amazing but the system is complete trash and he lost to that person, and this is someone who uses horns with direcBut their car was really really expensive and super amazing but the system is complete trash and he lost to that person, and this is someone who uses horns with direc...
> 
> hearing stuff like that makes me absolutely sick about the thought of competing that is the number one reason why I don’t compete because I know for a fact I would need to be up against a car like Jason‘s on this thread.
> 
> I would be so angry if I was up against the car end it was some BS and some rookie judge doesn’t even know what imaging or staging actually is And can’t even follow The simple instructions given to them..


Not to further derail this thread but I know of the person you're talking about and which show it was...and the Judge for that event was Brian Mitchell.
It you don't know who Brian Mitchell is, he's competed and judged since the early 90s.
Owns Liquid Trends in Modesto CA. He's also head Tech Support for Arc Audio.
He's also multi-time Iasca world champion in Pro and Expert Class. Last year he won the Meca Culbertson Cup which is given to the competitor with the highest SQ score at Finals in the higher level classes.
He is one of the least biased people I know. He'll help anyone regardless of what brands are in their car, whether is helping diagnose a problem or even helping with tuning.

Having messaged back and forth with the person you're talking about, he's even come to realize that he likely did not seat Brian properly, and that when tuning and giving demos he doesn't listen to the Iasca disc which is used for judging.

All these factors will contribute to how a vehicle gets scored. If the competitors take time to seat the judge to the optimal location from where it's been tuned, it's tuned for a specific disc and the person know how to maximize their score sheet, then these things happen all the time to people who claim their system sounds way better than everyone else's.


----------



## nadams5755

oabeieo said:


> oh my gosh I would love that soooooo much!!!! But.... how far from denver ?


google maps says 760 miles'ish, about 11 hours - https://goo.gl/maps/31pgEucaHuFcwRQM9


----------



## Jheitt142

Read the thread start to finish last night. This morning I see this on Instagram


----------



## bertholomey

nadams5755 said:


> google maps says 760 miles'ish, about 11 hours - https://goo.gl/maps/31pgEucaHuFcwRQM9


Finals is an amazing experience that I have had the opportunity to enjoy several times. You can stroll around and enjoy seeing beautiful cars / installs, but the best part is listening to some of the best cars is the country, back to back - some exotic, some super simple yet extraordinary. 

Getting to talk to the guys that built them, getting ideas for new ways to implement equipment into your car, or a new way to tune is invaluable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

street.terror said:


> Read the thread start to finish last night. This morning I see this on Instagram
> View attachment 313324


Pretty cool coincidence to see that after looking at the install thread. And seeing the other stuff instead of just that one picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nadams5755

Mic10is said:


> It you don't know who Brian Mitchell is, he's competed and judged since the early 90s.
> Owns Liquid Trends in Modesto CA. He's also head Tech Support for Arc Audio.
> He's also multi-time Iasca world champion in Pro and Expert Class. Last year he won the Meca Culbertson Cup which is given to the competitor with the highest SQ score at Finals in the higher level classes.
> He is one of the least biased people I know. He'll help anyone regardless of what brands are in their car, whether is helping diagnose a problem or even helping with tuning.


brian's an incredible member of this community


----------



## bertholomey

nadams5755 said:


> brian's an incredible member of this community


Scott Welch after Finals at a restaurant asking the hostess, “Do you know who this is? You need to Google Brian Mitchell.....” And I’m sure he was beet red. It has been great to see him succeed after putting in so much work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oabeieo

Mic10is said:


> Not to further derail this thread but I know of the person you're talking about and which show it was...and the Judge for that event was Brian Mitchell.
> It you don't know who Brian Mitchell is, he's competed and judged since the early 90s.
> Owns Liquid Trends in Modesto CA. He's also head Tech Support for Arc Audio.
> He's also multi-time Iasca world champion in Pro and Expert Class. Last year he won the Meca Culbertson Cup which is given to the competitor with the highest SQ score at Finals in the higher level classes.
> He is one of the least biased people I know. He'll help anyone regardless of what brands are in their car, whether is helping diagnose a problem or even helping with tuning.
> 
> Having messaged back and forth with the person you're talking about, he's even come to realize that he likely did not seat Brian properly, and that when tuning and giving demos he doesn't listen to the Iasca disc which is used for judging.
> 
> All these factors will contribute to how a vehicle gets scored. If the competitors take time to seat the judge to the optimal location from where it's been tuned, it's tuned for a specific disc and the person know how to maximize their score sheet, then these things happen all the time to people who claim their system sounds way better than everyone else's.


mic , you always put things in perspective for me thanks...

maybe I really do need to just get out there and try it again,... and hopefully it’s better then it was in the 90s and what I hear about...

It’s like , I have no expectations of winning. I just want things fair. If theres a better car, then that’s it... plain and simple.

I’ve heard of Brian...... all good things of course. Would love to meet ppl like this also... that sounds more fun to me then competing lol


----------



## mumbles

Back in the day, most folks that competed were quite tight-lipped about their systems and demos were a rarity. Fast forward 20+ years and people are much friendlier and eager to demo and discuss.


----------



## nadams5755

indeed, the community is much more accommodating and helpful these days


----------



## bertholomey

A small update of the source for my car. 

Some on this thread have been subjected to multiple discussions about my source conundrum. I basically have had 3 paths to the DSP / Amps. 

Audi MMI - CD and in dash SD Cards (256GB, 320 kbs max resolution on the SD Cards). 

Analog - 3.5mm to RCA cable from the headphone jack of the A&K SR25 DAP and a lightening dongle (with internal DAC) from an iPhone 12. 

Coax - from the iPhone 12 to a Topping D10s DAC via Coax to the MiniDSP 8x12DL. I was trying to find a cable or connector to link the A&K to the wiring of the iPhone, but to no avail. I bought an OTG cable that goes in the place of the Apple camera adapter, but fairly clumsy to switch out wiring in the back floorboard when I wanted to change sources. 

I happened to see a possible solution on an amazing build thread by Audiogal. She installed the Innuos Zen Mini server in her car - the same server I’m using in my 2 channel system. She installed a 12v power converter and a router....boom! she has a very good sounding source with tons of music stored - typically in their best format and bit rate. 

(Audiogal’s build thread)








2016 Venza build log - It has been a while but I am...


Hey all, I thought i would share my ideas, build and journey out there with the masses . I am no professional and I like to try different approaches and ideas. Learning as I go. My goal is to get as close to the 2 channel home audio experience in my car as I can. My previous Yaris build was a...




www.diymobileaudio.com





I contacted Audiogal via PM, and she was very gracious to share the details - so I contacted Mark and started to talk through the necessary bits. I bought a decent 12v converter (9v-36v in and a steady 12.06v (measured) out. I already had a small TP Link router that merely create a local network to control the server via phone or iPad. 

Mark and I hooked up yesterday, and he got the wiring run for the server. My plan is to carry it out to the car whenever I take a long trip, go to a meet or comp, or if someone comes over for a demo. It is only a few cables to pull out of the back and plug in when in the car. 

This piece was a bit of a pill!










CAT-5 cable into the console area. 









This is the router hooked up in the console. I have the USB power piece that also provides a rough voltage reading out of the cigarette lighter socket. I also store the analog cable I’ll continue to use for the iPhone for short trips. 










Power cable run for the server. Much of the wiring you see in this picture is excessively long RCAs going from the DSP to the amps. I wanted to be able to pull the tray out with the DSP to service it. 










Like this - we decided to Mount the converter on top of the MoBridge (I didn’t hear any interference / noise with it mounted this way). 

Mark tapped into the output relays for power in to the converter. 









All buttoned back up - should be fine for heat, but I’ll need to monitor that in the summer. 





























This is how it will sit in the car. 









With the arm rest ‘hiding’ it. I need to figure out what it will sit on - I don’t want the little feet to scratch up the leather. I’ll also need to consider how I will ‘secure’ it in the unlikely event of a rollover. I would t want a 5 pound hunk of metal flying around the cabin. 










Mark had a decent little demo and liked the sound. I really enjoyed the drive home - random play through past NCSQ tracks 

So with the iPhone or iPad, it is wireless to the router which is cabled to the server. But I like that I don’t have cables to the phone or iPad. The server runs Quboz at home, but with this router, I have it set up for a local network only, so I’m not able to get Quboz through the router as I have it. I’ll need to research that a bit further. 

Here are a few screenshots of the software. Pretty basic but effective - create playlists, create playlists on the fly, and do random play. 






























And lastly, Mark’s brother got a demo which I thought was a great opportunity - I’m not sure how many cars that Mark has done that his brother has been able to see / hear - it was very cool to be able to brag on Mark a bit to his brother, and his brother really liked the sound of the car. He is in home HiFi and AV, so he has a good ear. It was fun to remind myself again of what is lurking behind the seats.....it is weird, but easy to forget this amazing amp rack is back there. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro my


----------



## nadams5755

i buried a _TP-Link AC750_ in my center-console for something similar. i associated my ps8-pro's wifi module to it so i can tune via wifi instead of usb.

The AC750 supports a WISP mode, so its _"WAN"_ is connected to my home wifi. i don't have a cellular service for it.

however, it lets me connect my laptop to my dsp's wifi and internet when i'm tuning in my driveway/carport.

i think there's N300 which supports the same wisp mode but i wanted both 2.4ghz and 5.8ghz wifi.


----------



## bertholomey

nadams5755 said:


> i buried a _TP-Link AC750_ in my center-console for something similar. i associated my ps8-pro's wifi module to it so i can tune via wifi instead of usb.
> 
> The AC750 supports a WISP mode, so its _"WAN"_ is connected to my home wifi. i don't have a cellular service for it.
> 
> however, it lets me connect my laptop to my dsp's wifi and internet when i'm tuning in my driveway/carport.
> 
> i think there's N300 which supports the same wisp mode but i wanted both 2.4ghz and 5.8ghz wifi.


Good info - I originally got the TP Link for headphone meets - so I wouldn’t have to rely on the host’s WiFi. I need to figure out how to get the iPad Mini to make the TP Link’s ‘address’ preferred over any available WiFi network. 

For meets / comps - there may be some hiccups - it certainly would be easier to just have them use the CD player. But.....it would be fun to have all the Chesky stuff in high res - pulling from the server. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Porsche

im being lazy, what amps?


----------



## Niebur3

^^Sinfoni (Quartorigo)


----------



## nadams5755

sadly, there's no way to sort/prioritize wifi networks on ios. although, if you delete your preferred network and re-add it, it should be a lower priority. then it should connect to your car-wifi first.

you can sort wifi networks on macos though. if you use icloud keychain, it will sync them including the priorities.


----------



## SiW80

nadams5755 said:


> sadly, there's no way to sort/prioritize wifi networks on ios. although, if you delete your preferred network and re-add it, it should be a lower priority. then it should connect to your car-wifi first.
> 
> you can sort wifi networks on macos though. if you use icloud keychain, it will sync them including the priorities.


I usually switch off auto join on the wireless networks so I can select the required wifi in iOS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oabeieo

A router huh….yeah that makes sense. How is it working now….. do you like it


----------



## bertholomey

oabeieo said:


> A router huh….yeah that makes sense. How is it working now….. do you like it


It works really well - power everything on - connect to router with iPad - open app - select tracks - away we go. I like the sound quality of this set up better than the other options I’ve tried for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chasingSQ

bertholomey said:


> A small update of the source for my car.
> 
> Some on this thread have been subjected to multiple discussions about my source conundrum. I basically have had 3 paths to the DSP / Amps.
> 
> Audi MMI - CD and in dash SD Cards (256GB, 320 kbs max resolution on the SD Cards).
> 
> Analog - 3.5mm to RCA cable from the headphone jack of the A&K SR25 DAP and a lightening dongle (with internal DAC) from an iPhone 12.
> 
> Coax - from the iPhone 12 to a Topping D10s DAC via Coax to the MiniDSP 8x12DL. I was trying to find a cable or connector to link the A&K to the wiring of the iPhone, but to no avail. I bought an OTG cable that goes in the place of the Apple camera adapter, but fairly clumsy to switch out wiring in the back floorboard when I wanted to change sources.
> 
> I happened to see a possible solution on an amazing build thread by Audiogal. She installed the Innuos Zen Mini server in her car - the same server I’m using in my 2 channel system. She installed a 12v power converter and a router....boom! she has a very good sounding source with tons of music stored - typically in their best format and bit rate.
> 
> (Audiogal’s build thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 Venza build log - It has been a while but I am...
> 
> 
> Hey all, I thought i would share my ideas, build and journey out there with the masses . I am no professional and I like to try different approaches and ideas. Learning as I go. My goal is to get as close to the 2 channel home audio experience in my car as I can. My previous Yaris build was a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.diymobileaudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted Audiogal via PM, and she was very gracious to share the details - so I contacted Mark and started to talk through the necessary bits. I bought a decent 12v converter (9v-36v in and a steady 12.06v (measured) out. I already had a small TP Link router that merely create a local network to control the server via phone or iPad.
> 
> Mark and I hooked up yesterday, and he got the wiring run for the server. My plan is to carry it out to the car whenever I take a long trip, go to a meet or comp, or if someone comes over for a demo. It is only a few cables to pull out of the back and plug in when in the car.
> 
> This piece was a bit of a pill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAT-5 cable into the console area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the router hooked up in the console. I have the USB power piece that also provides a rough voltage reading out of the cigarette lighter socket. I also store the analog cable I’ll continue to use for the iPhone for short trips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power cable run for the server. Much of the wiring you see in this picture is excessively long RCAs going from the DSP to the amps. I wanted to be able to pull the tray out with the DSP to service it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this - we decided to Mount the converter on top of the MoBridge (I didn’t hear any interference / noise with it mounted this way).
> 
> Mark tapped into the output relays for power in to the converter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All buttoned back up - should be fine for heat, but I’ll need to monitor that in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it will sit in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the arm rest ‘hiding’ it. I need to figure out what it will sit on - I don’t want the little feet to scratch up the leather. I’ll also need to consider how I will ‘secure’ it in the unlikely event of a rollover. I would t want a 5 pound hunk of metal flying around the cabin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark had a decent little demo and liked the sound. I really enjoyed the drive home - random play through past NCSQ tracks
> 
> So with the iPhone or iPad, it is wireless to the router which is cabled to the server. But I like that I don’t have cables to the phone or iPad. The server runs Quboz at home, but with this router, I have it set up for a local network only, so I’m not able to get Quboz through the router as I have it. I’ll need to research that a bit further.
> 
> Here are a few screenshots of the software. Pretty basic but effective - create playlists, create playlists on the fly, and do random play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, Mark’s brother got a demo which I thought was a great opportunity - I’m not sure how many cars that Mark has done that his brother has been able to see / hear - it was very cool to be able to brag on Mark a bit to his brother, and his brother really liked the sound of the car. He is in home HiFi and AV, so he has a good ear. It was fun to remind myself again of what is lurking behind the seats.....it is weird, but easy to forget this amazing amp rack is back there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro my


put a towel under the server when its on the seat it may give you a forever imprint otherwise / nappa leather and all .


----------



## oabeieo

bertholomey said:


> It works really well - power everything on - connect to router with iPad - open app - select tracks - away we go. I like the sound quality of this set up better than the other options I’ve tried for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


what’s the music app…. How many kbps now with it , more then 300 like before


----------



## bertholomey

oabeieo said:


> what’s the music app…. How many kbps now with it , more then 300 like before


I can use iPeng, but Innuos has produced their own app based on their new platform (was based on Squeezebox, but now a proprietary build) called Innuos Sense. 

I bought the server with quite a bit of high resolution music on it (primarily from HD Tracks) in 88/96/192 24bit, I’ve ripped many CDs to the server in WAV, and I have a good number of albums in DSD/DXD (mostly from Sound Liaison) - some of these depending on the bit rate won’t play - even on the 2 channel with the internal DAC through RCA - I’m saving up for DAC for the 2 channel that can handle these files. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nadams5755

SiW80 said:


> I usually switch off auto join on the wireless networks so I can select the required wifi in iOS.


i generally want to auto-join my home's wifi, i also want to prefer my car's wifi first


----------



## Jscoyne2

I'm coming into this late. Is there a way to have your iPad auto connect to anything? Ie: was thinking about running an ipad but have it run off my phones hotspot. 

Would thoroughly enjoy that being seemless with no input needed other than hot spot being on. 

Sry if to off topic.

Sent from my LM-Q730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stycker

I'm always looking for the best and most convienient way to have access to my entire music collection. Is this something that can stay in the car and power and boot up quickly? Can it be convienient for everyday driving, or is it to be used for long trips and meets only? I use factory head unit for daily driving with compromises. The SQ is not nearly as good as direct digital into the DSP and I'm limited to 5000 songs through USB on the factory head. Phone is only 128GB, iPod better at 256GB but still gets used up quickly with HD music. Also can't recieve phone calls if using the iPod. I'm in if it can stay hooked up with minimal fumbling around. It would be nice to get in, start the car, then drive off quickly with the best possible signal with all my music. Am I asking too much?


----------



## nadams5755

i host my library at home with plex (server) and access it via that via plex client or plexamp client on ios. it defaults to lossy/compressed transcoding but you can easily configure lossless. plex supports caching/downloading for offline consumption. 

many people run the server on their desktops, nas, or a raspberry pi.

@RaceShowDrive does something similar to @bertholomey, but uses a raspberry pi+plex and plex ios clients in the car. ios->usb dac->dsp


----------



## AudioGal

bertholomey said:


> It works really well - power everything on - connect to router with iPad - open app - select tracks - away we go. I like the sound quality of this set up better than the other options I’ve tried for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome bertholomey, I am super excited you are having good success with the Innuos music sever. It is a super slick way of upping the digital source game in a car audio system and as a digital transport it sounds really good across the preverbal audiophile board!

It will output Coax, toslink or USB at what ever bit depth and data rate the source file is, no lossy file data streams. You can also limit the sample rate to 96Khz if the DSP is not able to handle higher sample rates. You can even play your DSD files via PCM out if you so desire but I would imagine that this has its compromises with the format conversion from DSD to PCM.

I have also installed the HELIC USB HD card into my Ultra so I can choose a secondary source through what ever Bluetooth arrangement I want at the time, ie. kids phones , my phone or what ever.

I am anticipating the new DSP version of software to allow for blue tooth DSP tuning 🤞

And last but not least your install is looking wonderful


----------



## bertholomey

Stycker said:


> I'm always looking for the best and most convienient way to have access to my entire music collection. Is this something that can stay in the car and power and boot up quickly? Can it be convienient for everyday driving, or is it to be used for long trips and meets only? I use factory head unit for daily driving with compromises. The SQ is not nearly as good as direct digital into the DSP and I'm limited to 5000 songs through USB on the factory head. Phone is only 128GB, iPod better at 256GB but still gets used up quickly with HD music. Also can't recieve phone calls if using the iPod. I'm in if it can stay hooked up with minimal fumbling around. It would be nice to get in, start the car, then drive off quickly with the best possible signal with all my music. Am I asking too much?


I have had the same questions as you. I remember using a FiiO DAP (X5) that I’d need to power up before I walked out of the house due to the start up time with the full Android build. I’d choose what I wanted to hear......and invariably, it would crash......then I’m going through folders while trying to shift a manual transmission (BRZ) - super frustrating. 

I’m not 100% sure if the Zen mini would be happy in the car 100% of the tome in multiple temp conditions. If money weren’t an object, I’d buy a Zenith 4TB for the home, and use the mini full time in the car. But I don’t have a commute, I have a company car now that I drive to the store, etc. because I don’t care if it gets dings. So this really wouldn’t be worth it to me - just taking it out to the car for demos, comps, and long drives is more what I’ll be using it as. I have only got in and drove away so far (I flew to CT today), but the start up tome shouldn’t be that long. Router turns on with car, server turns on with DSP, connect to router, pick album and go. 

On my one drive with it, I kind of went back and forth between using the iPad Mini and my iPhone. I can see the iPad being better for demos / comps. For driving, have the iPhone on the local network - faster / easier to advance to next track if I don’t like the one playing. What I need to verify.....what I can access with the phone while the WiFi is connected to the local network (it might be good not to have so much potential for distraction). I would imagine, after hitting GPS, navigation on the phone will work fine with the phone connected to the local network. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

AudioGal said:


> Awesome bertholomey, I am super excited you are having good success with the Innuos music sever. It is a super slick way of upping the digital source game in a car audio system and as a digital transport it sounds really good across the preverbal audiophile board!
> 
> It will output Coax, toslink or USB at what ever bit depth and data rate the source file is, no lossy file data streams. You can also limit the sample rate to 96Khz if the DSP is not able to handle higher sample rates. You can even play your DSD files via PCM out if you so desire but I would imagine that this has its compromises with the format conversion from DSD to PCM.
> 
> I have also installed the HELIC USB HD card into my Ultra so I can choose a secondary source through what ever Bluetooth arrangement I want at the time, ie. kids phones , my phone or what ever.
> 
> I am anticipating the new DSP version of software to allow for blue tooth DSP tuning
> 
> And last but not least your install is looking wonderful


Thanks AG!!!!

I think I remember saying to myself, “I wish I could just put the Zen Mini in the car as a source!”

But no way I would have thought it was actually possible until I saw you do it. And then I wouldn’t likely have had the gumption to do it without being able to communicate with you about it. 

I’m looking forward to going through some of the cooler stuff I have on the server that I didn’t have on the other media to play through the car. The feedback I’ve gotten from a few I’ve played it for is that it appears to be a bit more dynamic with an open soundstage. I like from a theoretical perspective the more direct path from the hard drive to the output of the server, through coax, to the DSP. Less handoffs than what I had with the phone / Topping. 

Thanks for the complement on the build - Mark has done a phenomenal job. I wish we were able to exchange demos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AudioGal

bertholomey said:


> Thanks AG!!!!
> 
> I think I remember saying to myself, “I wish I could just put the Zen Mini in the car as a source!”
> 
> But no way I would have thought it was actually possible until I saw you do it. And then I wouldn’t likely have had the gumption to do it without being able to communicate with you about it.
> 
> I’m looking forward to going through some of the cooler stuff I have on the server that I didn’t have on the other media to play through the car. The feedback I’ve gotten from a few I’ve played it for is that it appears to be a bit more dynamic with an open soundstage. I like from a theoretical perspective the more direct path from the hard drive to the output of the server, through coax, to the DSP. Less handoffs than what I had with the phone / Topping.
> 
> Thanks for the complement on the build - Mark has done a phenomenal job. I wish we were able to exchange demos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That would be awesome to hear your build, perhaps some day!!

And if you are interested I could outline specifically what I found improved over the FIIO M11 Pro in my system at least. Both running COAX straight into the DSP.


----------



## bertholomey

AudioGal said:


> That would be awesome to hear your build, perhaps some day!!
> 
> And if you are interested I could outline specifically what I found improved over the FIIO M11 Pro in my system at least. Both running COAX straight into the DSP.


That would be incredibly helpful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oabeieo

Stycker said:


> I'm always looking for the best and most convienient way to have access to my entire music collection. Is this something that can stay in the car and power and boot up quickly? Can it be convienient for everyday driving, or is it to be used for long trips and meets only? I use factory head unit for daily driving with compromises. The SQ is not nearly as good as direct digital into the DSP and I'm limited to 5000 songs through USB on the factory head. Phone is only 128GB, iPod better at 256GB but still gets used up quickly with HD music. Also can't recieve phone calls if using the iPod. I'm in if it can stay hooked up with minimal fumbling around. It would be nice to get in, start the car, then drive off quickly with the best possible signal with all my music. Am I asking too much?


i use the Clairion NX807 with optical running 24/96…. Plug my iPhone into the usb and have 96k dsps , so all of my hi res hd tracks stay 96k all the way to analog.

not to mention I have Apple CarPlay my steering whe controls work and I get to see all my album art and have maps and can take calls


----------



## naiku

nadams5755 said:


> i host my library at home with plex (server) and access it via that via plex client or plexamp client on ios. it defaults to lossy/compressed transcoding but you can easily configure lossless. plex supports caching/downloading for offline consumption.


I have Plex set up as well, although typically in the car just use a USB thumb drive due to signal drop outs of actually streaming. The nice thing about Plex is it's simple to set up and does not require a particularly powerful PC to run it either.


----------



## nyquistrate

Jason, why not swap your A&K for one that can run coax out? Then your music is much more portable in the transmission media that you want.


----------



## bertholomey

nyquistrate said:


> Jason, why not swap your A&K for one that can run coax out? Then your music is much more portable in the transmission media that you want.


This is an excellent question, and I’ll try to articulate that here. 

There are many factors that go into personal preference for DAPs (in my experience). 

For me, small form factor was important because I used it a lot when traveling - I wanted to have it in my pocket when waiting for a plane, or moving around a hotel room. The A&K I have is suited for that. 

OS was a factor - with the FiiO, they ‘featured’ a full Android build, which was unnecessary and clunky to me. There was a considerable start up time, but with the A&K’s OS, it was much more built for this purpose - speedier start up, less unnecessary ‘stuff’ that wasn’t useful to me. I don’t know how some of the other DAP OS is like vs the FiiO and A&K. 

I find navigating around the app to run the server software easier to do while driving versus the touch screen on a hand held DAP - especially with a small screen - age related issue 

I already have the Zen mini server, so there wasn’t much of a $ outlay to get it functional. I’m possibly selling the A&K DAP to pay for a DAC for my 2 channel. 

I’m hoping to do more listening this weekend, but I believe I’m getting better overall sound quality from the Zen Mini vs the A&K via analog or via Topping DAC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CrimsonCountry

Nice install. I always get the urge to upgrade when reading threads like this with non-traditional implementations as they're great (or not-so great according to my wife) for new ideas. 

Everything looks solid but I like the music server in particular as I've always wanted to run something like that in the car. Mainly because it's different and a little overkill....just my style. 

I'm running somewhat similar setup (albeit my gear is nowhere as nice) with a carpc-LAN -router as a Roon Core. PC goes out to the DSP via coax. Tablet, phone, in-dash PC screen (repurposed Ipad lcd), etc. as the controller. I can control it natively on the PC but prefer the Roon Remote app as its dumbed down with larger txt and better for in-car use. I even have my steering wheel buttons integrated too so its fairly "OEM-ish" feeling. 

Btw, what's the max HDD storage on the Mini and how many TB are you using at the moment in the car?


----------



## bertholomey

CrimsonCountry said:


> Nice install. I always get the urge to upgrade when reading threads like this with non-traditional implementations as they're great (or not-so great according to my wife) for new ideas.
> 
> Everything looks solid but I like the music server in particular as I've always wanted to run something like that in the car. Mainly because it's different and a little overkill....just my style.
> 
> I'm running somewhat similar setup (albeit my gear is nowhere as nice) with a carpc-LAN -router as a Roon Core. PC goes out to the DSP via coax. Tablet, phone, in-dash PC screen (repurposed Ipad lcd), etc. as the controller. I can control it natively on the PC but prefer the Roon Remote app as its dumbed down with larger txt and better for in-car use. I even have my steering wheel buttons integrated too so its fairly "OEM-ish" feeling.
> 
> Btw, what's the max HDD storage on the Mini and how many TB are you using at the moment in the car?


Thanks! That sounds like a fantastic set up! My 2 channel guy is a big fan of Roon, and the Zen can be a core device - sounds like it would be great while driving. 

I ordered the Zen Mini with a 4TB hard drive, it has a little over 1 TB on it currently, but that is only a fraction of what I have in CDs and a hard drive at home. When I got the Zen, my friend put a large number of high res content on it, and for the longest time, I didn’t put additional material on it because I wanted to make sure I appreciated the stuff I had t heard before. Then I started to load my stuff, but haven’t gotten very far. I’m trying Quboz now, and that has been a fun journey as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CrimsonCountry

bertholomey said:


> Thanks! That sounds like a fantastic set up! My 2 channel guy is a big fan of Roon, and the Zen can be a core device - sounds like it would be great while driving.
> 
> I ordered the Zen Mini with a 4TB hard drive, it has a little over 1 TB on it currently, but that is only a fraction of what I have in CDs and a hard drive at home. When I got the Zen, my friend put a large number of high res content on it, and for the longest time, I didn’t put additional material on it because I wanted to make sure I appreciated the stuff I had t heard before. Then I started to load my stuff, but haven’t gotten very far. I’m trying Quboz now, and that has been a fun journey as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm using it as a trial but it's pretty amazing for navigating artists and discovering new ones. I'm sure the Zen OS is similar from what I've seen of it. I'm satisfied with my setup at the moment as it sounds great to me. I'm not sold on the big HQ aspect in my install (4x4 lifted), FLAC and up is fine...really 320kbps at speed, but i just got tired of my streams dropping out and had a ton of songs anyway.

4TB is a great amount to have on hand. That was my holdup for a while. I liked the idea of my entire library in the truck but the reality is 2tb, heck even 1tb, is plenty for months of music rotation. I had 3 4tb HDDs on my PC at one point but the boots where not as reliable with the boot sequence messing up and sticking no matter what I did in the bios. The 500gb SD on my cell is plenty as well...just cant help myself on the overkill part.


----------



## AudioGal

I currently have 1 TB on my Innuos in my vehicle and house and i use about 1/2 that. It seems like plenty. I can always move stuff around if it ever gets to that point.


----------



## bertholomey

I created this FS thread this morning - if you all know anyone who may be interested. 









FS: A&K SR15 DAP, Topping D10s DAC, cables


I’d like these to go as a bundle, but I’m willing to part it out if needed. In like-new condition - A&K SR15 digital audio player - excellent sound quality from the internal DACs - perfect for quality earbuds / headphones - or as a source for car or home audio. Outputs = USB output, 3.5mm...




www.diymobileaudio.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nyquistrate

Is your A&K Roon Ready? I've been thinking about running Roon in my car. It's a similar concept to what you're going toward except my music would still be portable. Have you thought about that option? Yes, you would still need a control head for the Roon interface (phone, tablet, etc).


----------



## bertholomey

nyquistrate said:


> Is your A&K Roon Ready? I've been thinking about running Roon in my car. It's a similar concept to what you're going toward except my music would still be portable. Have you thought about that option? Yes, you would still need a control head for the Roon interface (phone, tablet, etc).


No - that isn’t something I’ve been interested in - at one time, I thought about Roon for the home, but my 2 channel guy said that Innuos was coming out with a software that would be Roon killer - and they have for the Innuos products. 

For A&K, one would have to go up to the SP1000 or SP2000 to get Roon ready devices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

A small, but major (to me) update for the build. The A pillars for the mid range drivers have needed covering for some time, but it has been challenging to locate a stretchy material that would match the headliner, etc. 

Mark had found some at a local shop that was not the right color or thickness, but ordered what would be perfect. It has been a long time, and that material has not been available (CoV, etc). 

So finally, we decided to not let perfect stand in the way of good or even great, so we were going to move forward with grill cloth. I also had some stretchy suede stuff in black as well. We got together last weekend and weighed our options. Mark had bought a flock kit and was eager to try it out. 

We grabbed a few plastic containers and flocked them (there has been a lot of flocking jokes in the last week or so). We liked the grey, but Peter suggested trying the black as well. The black looked great, but still not a great match with everything else in the interior. Then Peter suggested mixing the black and grey material (we had initially rejected that idea before Peter brought it up), but we decided to try it - Boom! Success! 

It will take a lot of pencils sprouting legs for Mark to not have one. 







































Mark also had to do some repair on the drivers side pillar. It was likely cracked when it was pulled out of a car to put on eBay, so it didn’t fit correctly at the top where it meets the headliner. 

He cut it, screwed it to a block to keep the curve, added fiberglass, slick sanded it, and sanded it a lot. 










This past Monday I received these pics, and I was thrilled!

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

I drove down today to get them installed. They look incredible in person! Even better than the photos! They have a nap to them, so there is texture, depth. The repaired pillar fits perfectly now. 










BTW - I had retuned the car as a 2-way, and it sounded pretty dang good. Mark got a short demo before he installed the pillars. 










































They came out much better than I expected, and I couldn’t be happier with the appearance. 

I’m looking forward to the fellas seeing them at the NCSQ Spring Meet in a couple weeks. 

Mark also created a vented amp rack cover for me as well - very tightly press fit (the other one would sometimes fall do to its weight - reverse angle, etc), and will protect the wiring, fans, lights. 



















It is still a bit dusty - I’ll get it cleaned up soon. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles

Looks great J, can’t wait to see them in person!


----------

